# Fazit nach 1 Monat Aion..



## Uktawa (29. Januar 2010)

Hallöchen

nun meine "Gratismonat" bei Aion ist vorbei und ich möchte (für die, die es interessiert) hier mein kleines Fazit mal in Schriftform festhalten.
Vorweg möchte ich sagen das ich Aion bewusst erst Ende letzten Jahres gekauft habe, da ich es vermeiden wollte die Katze im Sack zu holen und weil ich die erste "Heul & Flamewelle" abwarten wollte.
Wie gesagt ich habs mir dann Ende des letzten jahres geholt und mich in die Welt von Aion eingeklinkt.

*

Der erste Eindruck* war doch sehr positiv muss ich sagen. Die Charerstellung bot mir doch eine vielzahl von Auswahl- und Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten meinen Char betreffend. Und so war es ganz klar das ich dort erstmal "hängen" blieb und rum basteltete. Blöd dabei war nur das ich nach 5 minuten aus dem Spiel gekickt wurde weil die Verbindung zum Server getrennt wurde. Ich hatte das erst für Zufall gehalten, aber als es dann immer und immer und immer wieder geschah, war mir klar das ist ne Bug. Also musste ich mich dann bei der Charerstellung beeilen damit ich net wieder rausflog wären dich den richtigen Haarschnitt aussuchte. Da war es...das erste ironische "na toll!".
In der Welt angekommen (Elyos) fand ich mich dann auf der Startinsel wieder. Was ich als positiv empfand war die Anfängererklärung wie das UI , das kämpfen, das Auswählen ect funktioniert. Alles schön verpackt in einem Fenster mit Video und Ton. Dafür nen dickes PLUS von meiner Seite aus. Sowas findet man leider selten.
Die Stimmung, Musik, Geräusche Optik usw war Super. Ich merkte gleich das man hier auch mit liebe zum Detail an das Design gegangen ist. Ich hab dann die ersten "Idioten" Quests gemacht und so den Einstieg sehr schnell gefunden. 
Man kann also sagen der Ersteindruck war Super. Von ein paar Kleinigkeiten abgesehen.

*Der weitere Spielverlauf* war recht flüssig. Ich machte eine Quest nach der anderen die mich quer über die Startinsel brachte und mein Level kam der Stufe 9 immer näher. Auf Stufe 9 konnte ich dann die Devaquest machen und wurde somit zum geflügelten Spieler und konnte meine eigendlich Klasse wählen. In meinem Fall war es ein Kleriker (Heiler). Irgendwann war ich dann auch auf der Startinsel fertig und es ging raus in die freie Welt. Questen, Erkunden Spass haben. So jedenfalls kann man meinen Eindruck bis llvl 25 beschreiben. Die ersten Gruppenaufgaben kamen schon recht fix wie ich fand. Und als Heiler hatte ich auch weniger Probleme Gruppen zu finden um diese in Angriff zu nehmen. Da hatten es andere Klassen schon schwerer. Heiler & tank war (wie in so vielen spielen) wohl Mangelware. Die ersten Gruppenzonen und die damit verbundenen Quest zogen sich verdammt in die Länge. Bis ich mit meiner Gruppe alle Quests fertig hatten, waren doch satte 3,5 Stunden vergangen. Danach waren wir uns einig das wir alle ne Pause bräuchten. Mir war es schon da des gutem zuviel.

*Die erste Instanz* war für mich als Heiler einfach nur langweilig. Die Mobs waren ohne jeden Anspruch, es gab keine "knifflige" oder "schwierige" Ecke. Wir marschierten dadurch. Immer Schema F. Pullen , tanken, tothauen. Hier und da mal heilen und ansonsten langweilen. Ich war sehr enttäuscht als dann auch noch beim Endboss garnix droppte. Leider ist das in Aion derzeit nix seltenes. Im Gegenteil, oft ist es wohl so das bei 10 runs vieleicht 3-4 mal etwas dropt. Ansonsten gehen die Leute sehr oft leer aus. Sowas nagt unheimlich an der Motivation wie man sich vorstellen kann. Dazu kam noch das es bereits für die Instanz ne ID gab. Sprich einmal angefangen musste man 18 Stunden warten bevor man sie quasi resetten konnte. Auch so etwas das in meinen Augen Spielspassraubend war. 

*Der erste Ausflug in den Abyss* war gleichzeitig mein letzter. Warum, nun ersteinmal empfand ich die Abysszone als öde und sehr schlecht gestaltet. Da fand ich die Scherbenwelt in WoW noch lieblicher. Das rum fliegen im Abyss macht zwar Spass, aber spätestens wenn es an das kämpfen gegen andere Spieler ging, war es nur nervend und störend. Zumal in der Luft die Balancing Verhältnisse völlig übern Haufen waren. Auf dem Boden sah es wieder anders aus. Das leveln im Abyss konnte man zur hauptspielzeit eh knicken da man immer wieder von gankenden Spielern angegriffen wurde. Nunja, gehört wohl dazu ist aber auf die Dauer alles andere als Lustig. Grade dann wenn man als lowy nur abgefarmt wird. An den grossen Schlachten um die Festungen konnte ich auf Grund meines kleinen Levels net teilnehmen. Aber ich muss auch sagen das ich keine Lust dazu gehabt hätte. Wie so viele wohl. Ich denke mal das liegt daran das man wichtige Abysspunkte verlieren kann wenn man gekillt wird und am Timer (30 Minuten) für Abstände zwischen den möglichen Eroberungen. Wenn ihr mich fragt...viel zu kurz die Erholfasen.

*Loot im Allgemeinen* ist in Aion auch so eine kritische Sache. Im Lowlevelbereich dropt hier und da noch was grünes, viel müll den man verkaufen kann um somit seine Kasse auf zu bessern. Aber je höher man im Level kommt, desto weniger dropt. Das nagt nicht nur am Geldbeutel, nein auch am Gemüt und an der Motivation. Von 50er hört und liest man dann auch noch sehr oft das dies im Endlevel so schlimm ist das viele absolut frustriert sind. Auch hier ist wieder die Dropchance bei Bossen, sei es in Instanzen oder Bosse in der offenen Welt ein grosser Knackpunkt. Wie ich oben ja schon beschrieb geht man zu oft leer aus.

*Berufe und der Sinn* bzw Nutzen dahinter verschliesst sich mir persönlich. Einzig der Beruf der Alchemie macht in meinen Augen einen Sinn da man doch bei vielen Klassen auf Massen an Manapots angewiesen ist wenn man nicht alle 4 minuten rum hocken will um Mana zu reggen. Aber Berufe zur herstellung von Rüstungen, Schmuck und Waffen ist in meinen Augen absolut katastrophal. Sie kosten unmengen an Zeit, Geduld und Geld. Und am Ende kommt eigendlich nichts bei raus. Man braucht grade bei der Herstellung von Items viele Materialien die nur droppen. Und da kommt wieder die immer schlechter werdende Droprate zum greifen. Es ist stellenweise enormer Aufwand (oder viel Geld) von nöten um überhaupt die notwendigen Mats zu bekommen. Ob man dann daraus auch das gewünschte Item herstellen kann...ja das ist oftmals wie ne Lotterie. Hier sinkt der Motivationsfaktor meiner Meinung nach stellenweise beachtlich.

*Levelgeschwindigkeit*, sei es nun durchs questen oder duch stupides grinden, ist für viele Spieler ein Knackpunkt. Die EP Belohnungen aus Quests sind es oftmals nicht wert die Quest ab zu schliessen. Das gilt leider auch für den Rest der Belohnungen. Oftmals irgendwelches schlechte Bufffood, Tränke oder bissi Geld. Auf jeden Fall stimmt das Verhältnis Aufwand->gewinn nicht. Hier ist die Ausbeute sehr mager und der Aufwand einfach nicht lohnend stellenweise. Ich hab trotzdem jede Quest gemacht die ich fand. Auch wenn die stupiden killquests die man 100 mal wiederholen kann, eigendlich garnix bringen. Kaum EP, kaum Geld. Der sinn war hier für mich stellenweise nicht zu erkennen.
Viele Spieler klagen auch im Forum oder im Spiel selber das man je höher man kommt umso extrem viel mehr EP braucht. Verlgeichbare Levelgeschwindigkeit hab ich nur in Daoc erlebt. Wobei mir das grinden in Daoc weniger nervig in Erinnerung geblieben ist. Nach meinem Gefühl her würde ich sagen das man in Aion noch langsamer levelt als in Daoc. Zu, direkten WoW Vergleich kann man nur sagen das es in WoW vergleichsweise schnell und zackig geht.

*Bots & Farmer* sind ein sehr grosses Problem im Spiel wie ich finde. An jeder Ecke laufen erkennbar (Namen wie NFDDS, EKLLLKS usw) Farmer und Bots rum. Dadurch das in Aion nicht gilt " Wer Mob zuerst trifft darf looten" sondern "wer den meisten dmg macht kann looten" , gibt es sehr oft das Problem das Bots einem die eigenen Mobs weg nehmen und looten. Das liegt auch daran das viele Bots im Doppelpack unterwegs sind. Sprich 2 Chars die in ner Grp sind. Stellenweise hab ich sogar 6er Gruppen gesehen. Aber das ist noch nicht genug. Auf vielen Servern gibt es ganze Bot bzw Farmgilden. Diese belagern stellenweise Bosse um sie bei spawn zu killen und zu looten (wenn es denn loot gibt). Das geht sogar soweit das Spieler von den Farmern aktiv daran gehindert werden überhaupt in die Nähe eines Bosses zu gelangen. Sobald sich ne Spielergruppe nähert, rennt einer der Farmer los pullt alles was in reichweite ist und rennt in die Spielergruppe rein, die sich grade den Weg zum Boss frei kämpft. Das führt dazu das die Spielergruppe entweder durch AE Effekte oder durch Healaggro die Mobs an den Hals bekommt und ein whipe folgt. Diese "Taktik" ist bei den Farmern offenbar sehr beliebt und tritt immer öffter auf. 
Der Betreiber von Aion scheint sich daran nicht sonderlich zu stören. Jedenfalls ist das der Eindruck den man hat da nichts unterneommen wird gegen solches Verhalten. Das Botmelde Tool im Spiel ist in meinen Augen nur Augenwischerei, damit der Kunde das Gefühl bekommt das er aktiv an der Botjagd teil nehmen kann. Im Endeffekt bringt es null. 



*Fazit*:
Aion kommt net daher. Sieht schön aus und fühlt sich eine Weile auch schön an. Die Musik und die optik passen. Die Klassen sind "asiatypisch" so gehalten das sie mit viel Tamtam und Discolicht daher kommen. Anfangs sicher nett, auf die dauer aber störend wie ich finde. Inhaltlich ist Aion nur zum Teil auf europäisches Niveau angepasst worden. Ab einem gewissem Level wird einem ganz deutlich das es im Endeffekt nen Asiagrinder ist. 
Die Motivation im Spiel war bei mir bis lvl 25 gegeben. Danach ging sie stetig bergab. Das Leveln fing an sich etwas zu ziehen und die Aussicht das dies nicht besser, sondern noch schlimmer werden würde raubt einem schnell die Motivation. Die schlechter werdende Droprate und das demotivierende Bosse töten nagen zusätzlich an der Motivation. 
Kommunikation im offiziellen Forum (das im übrigen von Bugs nur so wimmelt..schlimm) zwischen der Community und den Verantwortlichen findet nur sporadisch statt. Gamemaster im Spiel sind offenbar keine Vorhanden, was auch erklärt warum die Botproblematik und die dreistigkeit der Farmer so extrem ist.
Für mich hat sich nach nun 30 Aiontagen ein Bild vom Spiel und vom Betreiber gebildet das schlechter nicht hätte werden können. Offensichtlich scheint es NC-Soft egal zu sein mit welchen Problemen sich die Kunden im Spiel rum ärgern müssen. Denn wirkliche Reaktionen kommen nur selten und meist nur ohne jede Aussage oder Inhalt. 
Ich denke Aion wird gemolken bis es nicht mehr genug Gewinn abwirft und wird dann den selben Weg wie Tabularasa nehmen. Und das obwohl man aus dem Spiel durchaus viel machen könnte. Aber scheinbar liegt der Fokus der betreiber schon bei Blade and Soul und somit hat man Aion sicherlich schon abgeschrieben. 

Empfehlen würde ich das Spiel derzeit keinem meiner Freunde. Eher würde ich sagen wartet noch 3-6 Monate. Schaut ob sich was zum positiven hin tut oder vergesst es einfach. 


So wer bis hier gelesen hat dem sei für die Geduld und das Interesse gedankt. Alles was ich beschrieb basiert auf meinem persönlichem Eindruck und Erfahrungen und muss sich nicht mir der Meinung anderer decken.


Uktawa


----------



## Kingsbeer (29. Januar 2010)

Also hi erstma...

Ich habe jetzt schon so viele Threads dieser Art gelesen und ich muss eins sagen: Ihr macht einen blöden fehler! DU versuchst sachlich zu bleiben um wahrscheinlich einigen leuten eine entscheidungshilfe zum Thema Aion zu geben, lässt aber die positiven Merkmale des Spiels fast alle außen vor. Bis auf "Das tutorial war super" und "geile Grafik" konnt ich da nix rauslesen.
Ich selber hab mir Aion letzten Freitag geholt und WoW vom Rechner geckickt. Ich bin hellauf begeistert! Es fing super an, da es ingame immer irgendwelche events gibt, und das ganze Wochenende gab es doppelte erfahrungspunkte, ein besseren Start hätte ich mir nicht vorstellen können ;-)
Zu dem Thema Bots: ich hab seit freitag jeden tag gut 10 Stunden gespielt, meine Motivation is ned im Keller und vor allem das mit den bots ist mir GAR nicht aufgefallen. In der Hauptstatd haste mal hier und da jmd der Werbung für ne Seite spamt, auf igno und gut.
Hatte leider auch am Sonntag n Problem mit der Grafik Engine, nen GM angeschrieben, 15 mins gewartet und dann bekam ich eine Lösung, im direkten Vergleich mit WoW war das Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
Mein Fazit:
Es sieht gut aus, es macht massig Spaß, die Leute die ich getroffen hab waren sehr nett und ich bekam immer Hilfe. Wer Abwechslung zum WoW oder zu welchem MMO auch immer sucht, kauft es euch. 50 Euro sind zwar nicht ganz billig, aber ich denke es lohnt sich alle Mal!

mfg

Kingsbeer

Ps: Ich bin übrigens kein "WoW Flamer/Hasser" ich mag WoW nach wie vor, nur brauch ich ma ne Pause ;-)


----------



## Farodien (29. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe es wie mein Vorposter, du willst Objektiv sein, beziehst dich aber nur auf alles was dir nicht gefällt und verweist mir persönlich zuviel auf externe Aussagen wie 50er haben in Chat gesagt, oder im Forum wurde schon mehrfach geschrieben...

Ich persönlich Spiele Aion jetzt seit Release und ich muss sagen es gefällt mir bis auf das die meisten Spieler den Sinn des PVP´s nicht verstehen ganz gut. Das liegt aber wohl eher daran weil die Meisten garkein PVP kennen und leider etwas Itemverwöhnt sind, deshalb finde ich es recht gut das in den Ini´s nicht bei jedem Run der Überdrop ist. Dafür lohnt es sich aber zu Craften, was einigen auch zu Anspruchsvoll ist, aber dadurch und durch die Critchance beim Craften kommen schon einige sehr interessante Waffen und Rüstungen zustande.

Naja, wie auch immer, dieses Fazit ist in meinen Augen recht Überflüssig. Was aber nichts mit dir zutun hat, jedes Fazit ist überflüssig, weil es aus persönlichen Meinungen und Vorlieben geschrieben wird und diese wie wir ja wissen komplett unterschiedlich sind. Ausser bei PC Zeitschriften, die haben das gleiche Interesse...Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinn...

schade um die Zeit und Mühe die du fürs Schreiben aufgewandt hast.


----------



## Sujane (29. Januar 2010)

Nihao, 

Ich hoffe, dies wird nicht als Flame aufgefasst, denn ich toleriere deine Meinung durchaus. 
Allerdings habe ich ein paar kleine Hinweise und Ergänzungen, die ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen kann. 



> Blöd dabei war nur das ich nach 5 minuten aus dem Spiel gekickt wurde weil die Verbindung zum Server getrennt wurde. Ich hatte das erst für Zufall gehalten, aber als es dann immer und immer und immer wieder geschah, war mir klar das ist ne Bug.



Ja, das ist ein Bug. Du kannst den Kick aber umgehen indem du immer mal wieder deinen Namen überprüfen lässt um dem Server zu sagen: *Hallo, ich bin da.* Damit wird der Timer für den Kick (was auch immer den verursacht) zurückgesetzt und du kannst in Ruhe deinen Char basteln. Ist nicht die ideale Lösung, aber derzeit die einzig funktionierende, die ich kenne. 



> Dazu kam noch das es bereits für die Instanz ne ID gab. Sprich einmal angefangen musste man 18 Stunden warten bevor man sie quasi resetten konnte. Auch so etwas das in meinen Augen Spielspassraubend war.



Die lange Wartezeit ist bei Nochsana Absicht, ebenso wie die Levelbegrenzung von 25-28; damit die Leute dort nicht einfach Ihre Abysspoints farmen. Spätere Instanzen wie z.B. Feuertempel (den du ja auch gesehen hast oder?) haben dagegen eine recht kurze Abklingzeit von einer Stunde und weniger. Nochsana ist weniger als eine Instanz gedacht, als ein erweitertes Tutorial zur Erklärung der Funktionsweise von Festungen. 



> Viele Spieler klagen auch im Forum oder im Spiel selber das man je höher man kommt umso extrem viel mehr EP braucht. Verlgeichbare Levelgeschwindigkeit hab ich nur in Daoc erlebt. Wobei mir das grinden in Daoc weniger nervig in Erinnerung geblieben ist. Nach meinem Gefühl her würde ich sagen das man in Aion noch langsamer levelt als in Daoc. Zu, direkten WoW Vergleich kann man nur sagen das es in WoW vergleichsweise schnell und zackig geht.



Man kann es gar nicht oft genug sagen und auch du weißt es ja eigentlich. Aion mag für die westliche Kundschaft bereits angepasst worden sein, aber seine Wurzeln liegen in einem Asiagrinder und davon wird es nie ganz loskommen. Doch du hast sicherlich nie Rappelz oder einen anderen Asiagrinder gespielt, sodass du wie viele Spieler bisher durch das schnelle Leveln der europäisch/amerikanischen MMOs *verwöhnt* bist. Die Levelkurve ist ein leidiges Streitthema und es gibt Leute, die leveln gerne *schnell und zackig*, die werden zur Zeit von Aion enttäuscht, und Leute die gerade das mehr als gemächliche Tempo lieben. Letztere meiden dann die Doppel-XP-Wochenenden wie die Pest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> *Bots & Farmer ...
> *...Der Betreiber von Aion scheint sich daran nicht sonderlich zu stören. Jedenfalls ist das der Eindruck den man hat da nichts unterneommen wird gegen solches Verhalten. Das Botmelde Tool im Spiel ist in meinen Augen nur Augenwischerei, damit der Kunde das Gefühl bekommt das er aktiv an der Botjagd teil nehmen kann. Im Endeffekt bringt es null.



Zu diesem Punkt würde ich gerne wissen, wo genau du unterwegs bist? Denn de facto sind die Bots tatsächlich weniger geworden. Wobei ich dir zugestehen muss, dass du die schlimmste Phase einfach nicht miterlebt hast. Eine neue traurige Entwicklung ist die zunehmende Zahl an Account-Hacks  und daraus resultierenden Spieler-bots. -_- Das NCSoft nichts unternimmt erscheint dir so. Doch Kritik zu üben ist leicht. Lösungen zu finden dagegen schwer. Bedenke das bitte bevor du dich darüber aufregst, dass die Bots noch nicht völlig ausgerottet sind sondern *still work in progress*. 

*Abschließende Worte:*
Es ist schade, dass sich Aion doch als Fehlkauf für dich entpuppt hat. Mir und vielen anderen gefällt es trotzdem und Spieler, die sich an Uktawas größtenteils durchausberechtigten Kritikpunkten nicht stören sind herzlich eingeladen Atreia zu besuchen. Denn zumindest von der Community lässt sich aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass sie bis auf wenige Ausnahmen bisher hilfsbereit und freundlich ist. 
Ich hoffe für dich, du findest dein Traumspiel Uktawa, die Bandbreite an Auswahlmöglichkeiten ist ja beständig im Wachstum begriffen. 

=^..^= Sujane =^..^=


----------



## Enrico300 (29. Januar 2010)

@Uktawa, absolut deiner Meinung!!!
Und wer wirklich eine Abwechslung zu WoW sucht, versucht mal Herr der Ringe Online, ein super tolles und spannendes Spiel!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (29. Januar 2010)

also wer die farmer nicht sieht läuft meiner ansicht nach blind durch Aion, die sind ja sowas von present, daß man sie nun wirklich nicht
ignorieren kann!!!!Aber man sollte da nicht in hektik verfallen, manchmal braucht es etwas länger um lösungen umzusetzten.

Ansonsten find ich Aion auch nicht gerade der brüller, habs mittlerweile auch wieder von der platte geworfen.

Einzig und alleine aus dem Grund, daß das lvl absolut ne katastrophe ist Grinden, Grinden und nochmal Grinden und bitte sagt jetzt nicht,
daß das nicht stimmt. die wiederholungsquest sind fürn arsch, das Kräutersammeln steht im keinen verhältnis! 
man sammelt kräuter mit skill 250 und anschließend kommt ne kräuterquest mit skill 290, da darfst denn erstmal 2 stunden kräuterfarmen
bis de die quest überhaupt mal angehen kannst.

Hab lange überlegt, ob ich mich von Aion verabschieden soll, weil die Atmosphäre und liebe zum Detail schon klasse ist, aber was bringt mir die
schönste Grafik, wenns gameplay nix taugt.

Aber Aion ist ja noch jung und geh davon aus daß sich noch viel zum positiven tun wird!!


----------



## Satus (29. Januar 2010)

Nicht objektiv genug, daher das selbst gewählte Thema verfehlt, Gratulation!

Es bleibt eine nichtssagende Textwand.


----------



## Enrico300 (29. Januar 2010)

Aion ist fast ein einhalb Jahre auf dem Markt und der wirklich größte Patch war 1.5 und das is schon lange her, wie müssen sich erst die Koreaner fühlen??^^


----------



## Tally (29. Januar 2010)

Kingsbeer schrieb:


> Also hi erstma...
> 
> Ich habe jetzt schon so viele Threads dieser Art gelesen und ich muss eins sagen: Ihr macht einen blöden fehler! DU versuchst sachlich zu bleiben um wahrscheinlich einigen leuten eine entscheidungshilfe zum Thema Aion zu geben, lässt aber die positiven Merkmale des Spiels fast alle außen vor. Bis auf "Das tutorial war super" und "geile Grafik" konnt ich da nix rauslesen.
> Ich selber hab mir Aion letzten Freitag geholt und WoW vom Rechner geckickt. Ich bin hellauf begeistert! Es fing super an, da es ingame immer irgendwelche events gibt, und das ganze Wochenende gab es doppelte erfahrungspunkte, ein besseren Start hätte ich mir nicht vorstellen können ;-)
> ...



Seit letzten Freitag spielst du? Also ungefähr ne Woche? Hm, aber trotz jeden Tag 10 Stunden spielen solltest du erst in dem Bereich (Level 25+) kommen, wo die negativen Dinge in Aion zu überwiegen beginnen, oder?

Der Threadersteller beschreibt sehr sachlich ungefähr den Weg, den auch ich genommen habe. Im Gegensatz zu ihm habe ich allerdings als Vorbesteller schon eine Woche vor dem offiziellen Release mit Aion angefangen. Ich fand alles toll und war so motiviert, dass ich mir gleich mehrere Chars angelegt habe (4 für jede Fraktion), wobei ich aber hauptsächlich meinen Elyos-Klerikerin gespielt habe. Und bei der kam dann ab Level 27 langsam der Frust auf, trotzdem habe ich tapfer bis Dezember durchgehalten, also knapp 3 Monate gespielt). Dann mochte ich aber nicht mehr und wie ich nun sehe, hat sich seit dem auch noch nichts Gravierendes am Spiel geändert.

Manche Leute mögen sich an all dem nicht stören, was hier an Kritik geäußert wird. Denen wünsche ich ehrlich viel Spaß mit diesem Spiel, das ein echter Hammer hätte werden können, wenn dem Hersteller daran ernshaft gelegen wäre. Aber NCSoft setzt anscheinend auf Masse statt auf Klasse, wenn man sieht, wieviel MMOs die schon entwickelt haben.

Ich für meinen Teil habe das getan, was hier auch schon jemand empfohlen hat, ich spiel HdRO und das ist wirklich ein MMO nach meinen Herzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ich allen nur empfehlen, die wie ich eine Pause vom (immer noch geliebten) WoW brauchen. 
Obwohl ich auch nicht oft in Mittelerde unterwegs bin, denn RL ist auch mal wieder schön .... und es gibt da ja noch diese ganzen tollen Offline-Spiele wie _Dragon Age: Origins_ oder _Mass Effect_ (1 und 2), wo es endlich mal weniger um tolle Ausrüstung und schon gar nicht um grinden geht, sondern um ne absolut geile Story!! Wer also auch ne Pause braucht von Itemhatz, Raidstress und ständigem Verbesserungszwang, dem kann ich diese Spiele nur wärmstens empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tally (29. Januar 2010)

Sry für Doppelpost, hatte Stress beim speichern oder zumindest sah es bei mir im Browser so aus. Leider kann ich anscheinend meine Postings nicht selbst löschen, also bitte, Admin, tue deine Pflicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kingsbeer schrieb:


> Also hi erstma...
> 
> Ich habe jetzt schon so viele Threads dieser Art gelesen und ich muss eins sagen: Ihr macht einen blöden fehler! DU versuchst sachlich zu bleiben um wahrscheinlich einigen leuten eine entscheidungshilfe zum Thema Aion zu geben, lässt aber die positiven Merkmale des Spiels fast alle außen vor. Bis auf "Das tutorial war super" und "geile Grafik" konnt ich da nix rauslesen.
> Ich selber hab mir Aion letzten Freitag geholt und WoW vom Rechner geckickt. Ich bin hellauf begeistert! Es fing super an, da es ingame immer irgendwelche events gibt, und das ganze Wochenende gab es doppelte erfahrungspunkte, ein besseren Start hätte ich mir nicht vorstellen können ;-)
> ...



Seit letzten Freitag spielst du? Also ungefähr ne Woche? Hm, aber trotz jeden Tag 10 Stunden spielen solltest du erst in dem Bereich (Level 25+) kommen, wo die negativen Dinge in Aion zu überwiegen beginnen, oder?

Der Threadersteller beschreibt sehr sachlich ungefähr den Weg, den auch ich genommen habe. Im Gegensatz zu ihm habe ich allerdings als Vorbesteller schon eine Woche vor dem offiziellen Release mit Aion angefangen. Ich fand alles toll und war so motiviert, dass ich mir gleich mehrere Chars angelegt habe (4 für jede Fraktion), wobei ich aber hauptsächlich meinen Elyos-Klerikerin gespielt habe. Und bei der kam dann ab Level 27 langsam der Frust auf, trotzdem habe ich tapfer bis Dezember durchgehalten, also knapp 3 Monate gespielt). Dann mochte ich aber nicht mehr und wie ich nun sehe, hatte sich seit auch noch nichts Gravierendes am Spiel geändert.

Manche Leute mögen sich an all dem nicht stören, was hier an Kritik geäußert wird. Denen wünsche ich ehrlich viel Spaß mit diesem Spiel, das ein echter Hammer hätte werden können, wenn dem Hersteller daran ernshaft gelegen wäre. Aber NCSoft setzt anscheinend auf Masse statt auf Klasse, wenn man sieht, wieviel MMOs die schon entwickelt haben.

Ich für meinen Teil habe das getan, was hier auch schon jemand empfohlen hat, ich spiel HdRO und das ist wirklich ein MMO nach meinen Herzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ich allen nur empfehlen, die wie ich eine Pause vom (immer noch geliebten) WoW brauchen. 
Obwohl ich auch nicht oft in Mittelerde unterwegs bin, denn RL ist auch mal wieder schön .... und es gibt da ja noch diese ganzen tollen Offline-Spiele wie _Dragon Age: Origins_ oder _Mass Effect_ (1 und 2), wo es endlich mal weniger um tolle Ausrüstung und schon gar nicht um grinden geht, sondern um ne absolut geile Story!! Wer also auch ne Pause braucht von Itemhatz, Raidstress und ständigem Verbesserungszwang, dem kann ich diese Spiele nur wärmstens empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (29. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist, das gerade die WoW Spieler mit der langen Levelzeit nicht zurecht kommen. Sie gehen mit der Erwartungshaltung von WoW an Aion ran und erwarten deswegen auch, das sie nach spätestens 3-4 Wochen das maximale Level erreicht haben.
Der Fehler liegt aber in der Grundeinstellung dieser Spieler. Ich spiele WoW schon lange nicht mehr und habe es auch nur 2 Monate insgesamt gespielt aber man kriegt trotzdem einen recht guten Einblick wie es dort Ingame zugeht. Viele Spieler glauben leider, das das Spiel erst mit dem max Level beginnt und sie das Spiel erst dann richtig spielen können und haben grosse Angst davor, etwas zu verpassen. Das liegt daran, das sich ein WoW Charakter nunmal primär und extremer als in allen anderen Spielen über seine Items definiert und logischerweise gibt es diese erst im Endlevel-Bereich. Auch das Konkurrenzdenken, das es in WoW gibt trägt stark zu diesem Verhalten bei.
Kommt ein Spieler nun nicht voran artet diese Angst in demotivation aus, frei nach dem Motto "Ich komm nicht voran und hab keine Chance gegen die anderen". Allerdings vergessen sie dabei, das die anderen genau im gleichen Boot sitzen aber das diese Grundeinstellung grundlegend falsch ist, ist eine ganz andere Sache.

Mein Tip daher :
Hört auf permanent auf den EP Balken zu starren und fixiert darauf zu pochen nun unbedingt die Level 50 zu erreichen. Dann fangt ihr vielleicht mal an, das Spiel zu geniessen.

Ich spiele seit Release und mein Char ist Level 40 und ich geniesse jede Minute im Spiel und mir ist es scheiss egal ob schon 100 oder 1000 andere Level 50 sind und die besten Sets besitzen.

Was zählt ist der Spass und wenn man die Grundeinstellung (oben beschriebenes) ausblendet hat man zu jederzeit Spass (wenn man die richtigen Leute dabei hat) !!!


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Januar 2010)

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr mal ein MMO spielt, wo es keine Level, keine XP, keine Skillbäume, keine festen Ziele, keine sichtbaren Spielernamen etc. gibt? DAS wäre mal echte Abwechslung und ne echte Herrausforderung! Oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion, WoW, HdRO, AoC, ... haben alle eins gemeinsam: Sie geben dem Spieler keine wirklichen Freiheiten. Alles bewegt sich wie auf einer Schiene, hier und da mal ein paar Weichen, aber dann wieder Schiene, die am Ende alle in den gleichen Bahnhof führen.

Von daher: Schaut mal über den Tellerrand! Es gibt da draussen noch mehr MMOs, die sich völlig anders spielen und erleben lassen, als das, was ihr bisher kennt. Ultima Online, EVE, Darkfall Online, Mortal Online, ...


----------



## Fyralon (29. Januar 2010)

Kingsbeer schrieb:


> Also hi erstma...
> 
> Ich habe jetzt schon so viele Threads dieser Art gelesen und ich muss eins sagen: *Ihr macht einen blöden fehler!* DU versuchst sachlich zu bleiben um wahrscheinlich einigen leuten eine entscheidungshilfe zum Thema Aion zu geben, lässt aber die positiven Merkmale des Spiels fast alle außen vor. Bis auf "Das tutorial war super" und "geile Grafik" konnt ich da nix rauslesen...
> Kingsbeer
> ...



Du sprichst ihn in der dritten Person an?Gar nicht gesehen das der TE adelig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welchen blöden Fehler machen wir denn?Achja richtig,so wie ich 56 Euro für Collectors Edition rauszuwerfen für eins der langweiligsten und einfallslosesten MMO's im Moment überhaupt!Er hat keinerlei positive Merkmale am Spiel aussen vor gelassen weil das subjektiv wäre/ist.Das Spiel hat nämlich keine!Service=Schrott bzw nicht vorhanden!Quest/Atmosphäre=Langweiliger/dümmer gehts nicht mehr!......Man kann natürlich den Goldspam,das endlosgrinden und den unhöfflichen Umgangston dort als Positiv werten.....


Sorry,man muss nicht immer und immer wieder ein Thread zu Aion machen,seh ich genauso.ABER nur deshalb weil's schlicht und ergreifend Müll ist.NCSoft ist für mich gestorben und GW2 werd ich mir nicht mehr kaufen.Allein wegen dem unverschämten,nicht vorhandenen,Service bei Aion.

Es gibt genug Asiagrinder für F2P.....da muss man denen nicht noch Geld schenken.




Mfg



Ps.der dümmste Fehler übrigens steckt schon in deinem Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thilla (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo -also was Uktawa schrieb das ist sowas von richtig.Also ich hab auf Aion 1 Jahr gewartet ,hab mich auf das spiel so gefreut.dann endlich rausgekommen .Sofort das spiel geholt,Anfang war echt super gute quest immer abwechslungsreich ,so bis lvl 25 hat es mir super gefallen.Ab lvl 25 kam abyss und die erste Instanz,die Ini war sau langweilig nix gedroppt ,was mir schon mal nicht gefallen hat ,(jeder hat verschiedene Meinung)aber man geht doch Inis damit man was bekommen kann,das doch der reiz bei einem Raid,naja dann Abyss,da zu questen alleine ist so gut wie unmöglich ,man wird ganze zeit abgefarmt.aber egal ,dacht ich mir da quest ich eben woanders,leider ging das auch nicht so gut weil überall nur bots bots .bots.Trotzdem irgendwie geschafft(durch hauptsächlich Farmen)auf 42 zu kommen ,was ne Ewigkeit gedauert hat.Ab lvl 42 gibts keine nicht eine einzige quest bis lvl 46-da braucht man schon gut 3-4 tage :jeden tag spielen um 7-8 Std um ein lvl voll zu machen,immer wieder die gleichen Mobs gekillt,was nicht schlimm wäre wenn die was droppen würden aber nein :hab an manchen tagen nicht 1 Item bekommen,was echt nur zum kotzen ist.Ok,auf 46 gekommen,schon riesig gefreut:Juhuuu,neue quests!! aber von wegen,ab 46bis lvl 50 kriegt man etwa 4-6 quests (pro lvl)und das wars,dann geht die farmerei weiter=1mob gut 20 bis 30 sek bis der tot geht ,kein loot(wie immer),so ging das weiter bis ich 50 wurde.Von da an ,wie man sich vorstellen,hat man echt keine lust zu farmen,wozu denn auch ?man braucht eh keine ep-s mehr ,und Items droppen auch so gut wie keine.Ich mit Gilde Instanzen gegangen,welche bei Aion sau langweilig sind,die meisten bosse(ausgenommen Endbosse einer Instanz)fallen schneller um wie random Mobs,also wo da die Logik ist weiß ich auch nicht,Zwischenbosse droppen fast gar nicht bzw selten was ,man braucht bei einigen Instanzen gut 6-8 Stunden bis man durch ist(also wer hat so viel zeit frag ich mich !)Die Berufe bei Aion ist auch die letzte verarsche wie ich finde,ich war deshalb ständig pleite ,weil ich die Meister quest machen wollte für Rüstung Schmied da wo ein Schild bei Herstellung criten muß.Nach 5 versuchen aufgegeben.Ich hab vor 1 Monat mit Aion aufgehört,für mich ist das spiel für immer gestorben.Schöne Verpackung ,schöne Grafik und das wars aber schon.Und das die schon an nem neuen spiel bastelln ,stat Aion weiter zu entwickeln hat mir den rest gegeben.Ich empfehle keinen sich Aion zu holen,für die 13 Euro im Monat ,geht mal lieber 1 mal Kino oder so , da ist euer Geld besser investiert. (Und nein ich spiel kein WoW)


----------



## Seydo (29. Januar 2010)

Mal ein tipp an alle " du bist nicht objektiv" schreier, das ist logisch, testberichte sind und bleiben immer Subjektiv, man kann versuchen objektiv zu sein, aber selbst der versuch endet wieder in einer Subjektiven aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (29. Januar 2010)

*beist grade herzhaft in sein Frühstück*

Hach Mädels ihr macht mir wieder mal Spaß. Zur Diskusion Objektiv vs. Subjektiv. Grundsätzlich ist kein aber wirklich kein Bericht objektiv. Objektiv ist erst dann etwas wenn mehrere unabhängige Stellen auf exakt das gleiche Ergebnis kommen und selbst dann kann es noch Abweichungen geben weil eben andere Stellen auf ein anderes Ergebnis kommen.

Viele Leute finden Aion gut weil .... also objektiv. Viele Leute finden Aion schlecht weil ... also objektiv. So was ist nun wirklich Objektiv?
Soviel also zur "Objektivität"

Der Rest? Schon tausendmal durchgekaut. Keiner zwingt euch dieses Spiel zu spielen. Wenn ihr keine Lust darauf habt zu grinden dann seit ihr in Aion eindeutig falsch. Ich für meinen Teil habe Spaß daran nicht innerhalb eines Monats Max Level zu sein und jede epic Rüstung hinterher geschmießen zu kriegen. Ebenso habe ich Spaß daran in Gruppen rumzulaufen und mir Duelle mit anderen Gruppen anzutun. Und genau das ist Aion, ein Gruppen PvP Spiel.

Ich habe jetzt grade irgendwie keine Lust sämmtliche Dinge aufzugreifen die hier reingepostet wurden und einfach nicht stimmen. Sei es nun das Handwerk, die Instanzen, Atmosphäre oder sonst was. Wen's interessiert, kann meine vorherigen Post durchlesen oder von anderen Leuten die nicht mit Augenklappen durch die Welt laufen.


----------



## Helmchen123 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen, ich bedaure die 50€ die ich in den Freimonat investiert habe. Ich würde niemandem empfehlen das Spiel zu kaufen, rausgeschmissene/s Zeit/Geld.


----------



## Nahemis (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele Aion seit release und bin nun mit meinem Asmo Magier auf Level 42. Mein Persönliches Fazit vom Spiel ist bisher ein positives.
Zum einen hat das Spiel eine unglaublich schöne Atmosphäre und zum anderen macht mir das Gameplay mit meinem Magier sehr viel Spass. 
Das alles bei Aion etwas länger dauert hab ich wahrgenommen und? Es hetzt mich doch keiner so schnell wie möglich max Level zu haben. 

Bei Aion hab ich eher das Gefühl, daß der Weg das Ziel ist und ich bin oft mit Gruppen für Instanzen unterwegs. Bei WoW Classic hab ich ca. 6 Monate gebraucht um auf Level 60 zu kommen und war die meiste Zeit alleine unterwegs und die Quests waren eher durchschnittlich und auf keinen Fall besser als in Aion.
Instanzen wie Todesminen oder Kral der Klingenhauer bei WoW finde ich nicht so schön wie die Instanzen in Aion wie z.b das Nebelmähnendorf oder die sehr coole Instanz Stahlharke. 
Bei Aion gibt es ca. 23 Instanzen und diverse Elitegebiete die mir genug Möglichkeiten zum Austoben bieten.

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist Aion auch schon beim Leveln mehr ein Multigamerspiel wie WoW WTL was ich sehr positiv finde. 

Alles in allem gefällt mir Aion und das mit dem Loot stört mich nicht weil mich hier noch nie jemand nach meinem Gearlevel gefragt hat.
Bei meiner Rüstung ist mir wichtig das sie auch optisch meinen Geschmack trifft und nicht jeder gleich aussieht wie in WoW.
Der Abyss und das fliegen macht einfach nur Spass und ist cooler als Tausend Winter bei WoW.

Wer sich geistig von WoW lösen kann wird in Aion sehr viel Spass haben wenn er denn möchte und wem WoW besser gefällt hat dort seine Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Hideyasu (29. Januar 2010)

Zum Großteil wird hier auch einfach nur ohne Selbsterfahrung irgendwelche Kommentare verfasst, die in irgendeinem Forum aufgeschnappt wurden und jetzt einfach nur nach Muster "der hat das mal gesagt" geschrieben werden. 
Ich spiele Aion seit Release und bin mittlerweile Stufe 40 mit meinem Charakter. Bots hab ich bisher 3 gesehen. Alle 3 hab ich gemeldet und auf die Igno-Liste gesetzt. Es hat ca 2-5 Tage gedauert dann waren sie von der Liste verschwunden. 

Zum Thema Grinden. Irgendwie habt ihr den Sinn des MMO nicht ganz verstanden. Ich hab seit 0-40 nicht einmal fürs Level gegrindet. Wozu gibt es die Instanzen? Bsp Nochsana da geht man einmal rein und ist fast 26 das 2. mal ist man knapp vor 27 etc. Sobald man 30 ist (und das geht sehr sehr schnell durch Nochsana) gehts weiter mit UT und FT bis Stufe 35. Ist die erreicht, gehts ab ins Lepharisten Labor etc. Bei mir kam noch nie Questarmut oder ein "ich muss grinden auf". Wenn man dann mal in PVP möchte, suche ich mir 4-5 Leute aus der Legion aus die mit Lust haben und wir klopfen und mit den Asmos den Schädel ein. Wer alleine in den Abyss geht mit der Erwartung ich "roxxor" alles alleine um muss sich dann auch nicht wundern warum er auch dementsprechend schnell am Obelisken wiederbelebt wird. Wie gesagt AION ist ein MMO dessen Ziel oder Zweck es ist, mit Freunden oder in einer Gruppe zu spielen. Wer alleine alls umhauen will, soll lieber Call of Duty spielen.

Zum Thema Items. Es scheinen hier enorm viele Spieler einfach zu sehr von jetzigen WoW verwöhnt zu sein. Die Dropprate im Classic ware teilweise nicht anders als in AION jetzt. Es hat damals Ewigkeiten gedauert bis man in MC oder BWL sein T1 oder T2 voll hatte. Aber AION bietet hier noch sinnvoll die Möglichkeit sich wunderbare Sachen selber herstellen zu können. Das dafür etwas Aufwand und Glück notwendig ist, muss im Grunde genommen auch so sein. Wenn man mit jedem klick auf Handwerken ein blaues Item herstellen würde, wären die auch dementsprechend wertlos. Klar sind die Berufe aufwendig und teuer zu skillen, dafür sind die Items die man dadurch herstellen kann auch dementsprechend gut.


----------



## Helmchen123 (29. Januar 2010)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Wie gesagt AION ist ein MMO dessen Ziel oder Zweck es ist, mit Freunden oder in einer Gruppe zu spielen. Wer alleine alls umhauen will, soll lieber Call of Duty spielen.



Ein Gruppengrinder halt, wer in der Gruppe grinden will kann ansruchlose Tank&Spank Mobs die nix droppen bis zum untergang prügeln. Geil !

Ich verstehe nicht wie man freiwillig monatliche Gebühren für sowas bezahlt, ihr seid doch alle bekloppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideyasu (29. Januar 2010)

Ein Gruppengrinden ah ok damit hast du jetzt den Endcontent von 5 Jahren WoW in einem Wort zusammengefasst und meine Aussage gleich noch bestätigt das hier meistens eh nur nachgeplappert wird von Dingen die man selber nie getestet hat.


----------



## Helmchen123 (29. Januar 2010)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Ein Gruppengrinden ah ok damit hast du jetzt den Endcontent von 5 Jahren WoW zusammengefasst und meine Aussage gleich noch bestätigt das hier meistens eh nur nachgeplappert wird von Dingen die man selber nie getestet hat.



Immerhin war WoW ein Gruppengrinder mit Niveau im Gegensatz zu dem MMO Komposthaufen den du da so wehement verteidigst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideyasu (29. Januar 2010)

Ah ok, dann sag und bitte welche Instanzen du in AION bisher kennen gelernt hast, bevor ich deine Aussage nach nachgeplappert oder mensch der hat wenigstens Nochsana kennengelernt, beurteilen kann. Weil wenn du bisher nichtmal das Lepharisten Labor gesehen hast ist die Aussagen nach dem Motto "Aion = Mist" in etwas so aussagekräftig und stichhaltig wie "Der Qtip ist doof".


----------



## Farodien (29. Januar 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn ihr mal ein MMO spielt, wo es keine Level, keine XP, keine Skillbäume, keine festen Ziele, keine sichtbaren Spielernamen etc. gibt? DAS wäre mal echte Abwechslung und ne echte Herrausforderung! Oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darkfall Online z.B. dort skillst du nur deine Waffenfertigkeiten
Bei Eve Online gibt es glaube ich auch keine Level bin da aber gerade etwas überfragt.

Das Problem ist das solche Spiele für die meisten zu anspruchsvoll sind und diese dann als Underdogs abgestempelt werden.
Den Leuten ist es ja schon zuviel den Text eines Questes zu lesen, da wird lieber im schlechten deutsch der Chat vollgespammt.
Würde es für WoW nicht soviele Addons geben würden es auch keine 12 Mio. Leute Spielen, weil mindestens die hälfte garnichts mehr könnte und die Leute einfach überfordert wären.

Aber es hat auch was gutes wären die Leute anspruchsvoller und würden sich ggf. mit dem Spiel was sie gerade spielen auseinander setzten, wäre so Portale Buffed komplett überflüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (29. Januar 2010)

Auf eine Diskussion mit Fanbois lasse ich mich grundsätzlich nicht ein, da kann ich auch über die derzeitige politische Lage mit meinem Hamster diskutieren, wir haben da einfach verschiedene Ansichten.

Ich für meinen Teil hab den Freimonat gespielt, wie der TE und finde das Spiel schlicht und ergreifend grottenschlecht, ich muss jetzt nicht alles wiederholen was der TE eh schon angesprochen hat.

So Typen die dann alles schön reden kenne ich schon von anderen Staubfänger -MMO´s in 2-3 Monaten habt ihr dann selber die Schnauze voll aber bis dahin alles was negativ über das Spiel schreibt sofort angreifen und ja dafür sorgen das noch mehr Spieler in diese (GeldundZeitverschwendungsAion) Falle tappen. Ich glaube fast ihr bekommt Geld für euer Fanboitum!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideyasu (29. Januar 2010)

Gut wenn jetzt das Fanboy-Thema losgeht scheinen dir sämtliche Diskusionsgrundlagen ausgegangen zu sein. Weiter hätte ich mich gerne mit dir in eine Diskussion gestürzt wenn du mir sagen könntest was dir an den AION Instanzen auf die du ja vorhin dein Post gestützt hast nicht gefällt zB. der hohe Trash-Mob gehalt. Weiter zeigst du ja das du im gewissen Sinne auch einem Fanboylager angehörst oder kannst du uns auch vernüftige Kritik nennen die nicht über ein Wort sondern über einen Satz erstreckt ausser "Grinder, Mist, *****, etc"? Vor und Nachteile sind in jedem Spiel vertreten aber das selbst erleben dieser oder das einfach dauernde nacherzählen von irgendwo aufgeschnappten Floskel sind zwei paar verschiedene Dinge. Mit sowas kannst du dich auch im WoW Forum zurückziehen nen Thread erstellen "Was ist Intolleranz oder warum hassen wir alle anderen MMO's!?".Vorallem wenn du versuchst erlebte Dinge mit nichterlebten zu Vergleichen.


----------



## Nahemis (29. Januar 2010)

Woran erkennt man in Aion welcher Spieler vorher WoW gespielt hat?

1. Er wird dir sagen das er in seiner Gruppe schon einen Magier hat und er keinen 2ten Magier haben möchte.

2. Als DD hat er sowieso schonmal mehr Plan von der Instanz als der Tank und folglich sagt er dem Tank was und wann er zu pulln hat.

3. Er fordert dich zum Duell und wenn er Gewinnt kommt der Satz: "Bäääm!!! So macht man krass geiles PvP!!!"

4. Der Boss kann NUR so gelegt werden wie ER es sagt. Wer was anderes denkt ist ein boon der keinen Plan hat.

5. Nach einem Bosskampf ist er der einzige der gestorben ist und verabschiedet sich aus der Gruppe: " Ich mach doch nicht mit euch weiter die Instanz nur um Reppkosten zu farmen! "

6. Er spamt im Handeschannel was Aionspieler doch für scheiß cheater sind und alle doch nur Bots wären.

Diese Aussagen beruhen auf meinen eigenen Erfahrungen und sind nicht ausgedacht.

Genau so schön sind manche Kommentare hier in diesem Forum bei WoW-Buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Januar 2010)

> Weil wenn du bisher nichtmal das Lepharisten Labor gesehen hast ist die Aussagen nach dem Motto "Aion = Mist" in etwas so aussagekräftig und stichhaltig wie "Der Qtip ist doof"



So ich habe bis auf DP alle Inis gesehen und fand sie alle wie sie da sind langweilig. Ka warum du gerade diese Ini als Beispiel nimmst wo das doch wohl eine der langweiligsten von allen ist.

Ich finde allerdings das Aion auf dem Weg zur 50 genügend bietet und auch das Level nicht wirklich zäh ist. Mir ist nur klar geworden das ich für dieses PVP sicher keine Rüstung farmen werde und habe deshalb gekündigt. Hätte Aion ein PVP Endgame welches es wert wäre zu zocken, wäre mein Acc nicht ausgelaufen.

Festungskämpfe unspielbar ohne ausblenden der Gegner *lach* und dann der Abyss wo sich sonst überhaupt nichts tut. Am Ende Dredgion mit schön viel PVE. Dafür werde ich sicher kein Set farmen.


----------



## Helmchen123 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele weder WoW noch Aion und bin eher ein Hater als Fanboi. Und jetzt nochmal, liess dir den ersten Post von Uktawa durch, so und nicht anders hätte ich es auch sagen können, muss ich aber nich weil er es schon gesagt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun gut nacht an alle die weiter Aion spielen wollen und an alle Neuen, lasst ja die Finger von dem Spiel bevor ihr euch nicht richtig drüber informiert habt ansonsten ist schwuppdiwupp die Kohle im Gulli!


----------



## wsx3 (29. Januar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man in Aion welcher Spieler vorher WoW gespielt hat?
> 
> 1. Er wird dir sagen das er in seiner Gruppe schon einen Magier hat und er keinen 2ten Magier haben möchte.
> 
> ...



Dazu muss man nicht vorher WoW gespielt haben. Tut mir echt leid für dich, das die Aion Community kein deut anders ist als die der anderen MMORPGS. Leb damit.


----------



## Nahemis (29. Januar 2010)

Ist auch echt ne super Kaufberatungsstelle so ein Forum ^^

Wenn man danach geht dürfe man keines der mmorpg wie z.b WoW, AoC, WAR, Hdro, STo, RoM usw. kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (29. Januar 2010)

Farodien schrieb:


> Darkfall Online z.B. dort skillst du nur deine Waffenfertigkeiten
> Bei Eve Online gibt es glaube ich auch keine Level bin da aber gerade etwas überfragt.
> 
> Das Problem ist das solche Spiele für die meisten zu anspruchsvoll sind und diese dann als Underdogs abgestempelt werden.
> ...



Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können. Das mit den Addons ist mal sowas von Wahr und leider auch sehr sehr traurig. Ich erinner mich gut daran, als ich kurzzeitig WoW gespielt habe. Nach Patches funktionierten die meisten Addons nicht und man musste meistens 1-2 Tage auf die angepassten Updates warten. Mit unserer Raidgruppe waren wir damals in MC bereits bis Ragnaros vorgegrunden, d.h. alles bis auf den letzten Boss umgekloppt. Dann kam ein Patch und es war Raidtag und was war ? Der 1. Wipe kam beim ersten Pull, weil die Magier meinten "Wo kein Aggrometer ist, gibts auch keine Aggro". Naja ok neu rein und weiter gemacht aber glaubste die Leute lernen aus ihren Fehlern ? Wir kamen nach etlichen Wipes zum ersten Boss und nachdem wir auch bei diesem 3 mal gewiped sind brachen wir den Raid ab. Die Raidleitung war stinksauer und von allen hörte man nur "Sry, meine Addons gehen nicht"
Genau das gleiche passierte dann nochmal ein paar Wochen später und danach beschloss die Raidleitung jeden Raid abzusagen, der an einem Patchtag stattfindet.... das muss man sich mal vorstellen.

In einem MMORPG erwarte ich Spieler, die über eine gewisse soziale Reife verfügen und auch ihr Hirn einschalten können. Bei so manchen Spielern heutzutage frage ich mich, ob die ihren PC einschalten können ohne sich das Bein zu brechen und du hast recht : Ohne Addons hätte WoW niemals so viele Spieler, da die ganzen Hirnis einfach nichts auf die Reihe kriegen würde. WoW ohne Addons halte sogar ich für Anspruchsvoll, mit Addons isses nen Kindergeburtstag !


----------



## Virthu (29. Januar 2010)

es scheint, als ob jegliche kritik an aion meist im einem punkt gipfelt: zu wenig ITAMZ für lau. waaah, es droppt nicht reihenweise gold in den inis(scheiss egal, wie einfach und apsruchslos vergleichbare inis in wow sind, hauptsache ITAAAAAMZ)! waaaah, mit berufen hat man nicht in 2 minuten volles goldset! waaaah, fenris/mirajureihe existiert und muss an einem tag schaffbar sein! wenn es irgendwo ein golditem gibt, MUSS man es JETZT haben. so mein eindruck bisher. 

auch wenn manche punkte durchaus nachvollziehbar sind, wie etwas lange levelzeit, die nicht jeden anspricht, oder etwas eingeschränkter inhalt auf level 50, auch wenn nicht jeder alle möglichkeiten nutzen will und wie ein irrer vom gedanken besessen ist, sein fenris/miraju möglichst schnell haben zu müssen, so wird immer wieder masslos ins negative übertrieben und unweigerlich mit wow verglichen, wo alles sooo viel toller ist. die wow addons wurden ja schon erwähnt. auch ich bin der meinung, dass die meisten wowler ohne addons bei ihren "anspruchsvollen" raids absolut versagen würden, weil ihnen eh jede boss-aktion mit grosszügigem vorlauf angekündigt wird und sogar die richtige reaktion darauf auf dem bildschirm erscheint. von allen möglichen taktik-guides noch vor release der inis ganz zu schweigen. 

ihr wollt wirkliche herausforderung in aion? mit unvorhersehbaren ereignissen? knackigen gegnern? geht doch mal eine vollbesetzte festung raiden. ach, zu schwer? man braucht organisation? nur 30 minuten zeit? mimimi? da habt ihr eure herausforderung. nur haben die meisten schiss davor und können gar nicht mit wirklich schwierigem raid umgehen, wo noch keine festen taktiken vorgegeben und keine addons da sind, damit man sich im halbschlaf zu seinen epics durchnudelt. auf votan geht diese idiotie schon so weit, dass man sich als elyos von den asmos anhören muss, man wäre ja voll doof und böse, weil die asmos es anscheinend nicht hinbekommen, sich für 30 minuten in ihre einzige obere festung zu begeben und zu deffen und diese festung deshalb verlieren. da wird lieber freiwillig gegrindet, sich über grind beschwert, kern des spiels ignoriert und wenn die spieler dann aufhören, wird erstmal über aion hergezogen, weil es ja nichts ausser dem grind geben würde. 

dann geht man nach wow zurück, stellt sich in dalaran hin und wartet 20 minuten, bis man in irgendeiner ini seine marken zusammen grinden kann, mit denen man irgendwelche billig epics bekommt, die es einem dann erlauben würden, noch bessere items und marken in vermutlich denselben instanzen zu grinden. 
dass wow sich immer weiter vom mmorpg entfernt und mehr ein diablo verschnitt für kleingruppen wird, verdrängt man nach besten kräften - denn hauptsache ist, es gibt ITAMZ für lau und woanders eben nicht, weshalb wow toll ist und alle anderen blöd und schlecht. 

aion ist nicht als pve-raid-spiel mit tonnen von items, minipets u.ä. konzipiert. wer das erwartet hat, ist hier schlichtweg falsch(items gibt es dennoch mehr als genug, über unterschiedliche wege). das vielbesagte "endgame" ist hier die götterfestung und der oberste pvp rang, nicht legen irgendwelcher für die spielwelt unbedeutender bosse in einer abgeschlossenen instanz für 25 spieler.

edit: oww, ohne java-script kein format >< editiert und leserlicher gemacht.


----------



## Geige (29. Januar 2010)

Nett geschrieben, aber doch ziemlich nervig und Langweilig, du hast Aion einen
Monat lang gespielt und willst eine Aussage darüber treffen, wie Aion ist!
Ich Tippe du bist bis Level 30 gekommen, bis dahin geht das Leveln eigentlich eh noch fix 
und aussagend arüber zu treffen, wie die Instanzen sind wenn du nur Nochsana kennst
ist auch ziemlich schwach, Ragfire in WoW war auch nur stupides umkolppen von Mobs und das ist so geblieben,
bis man Level 60 war und in die Scherbenwelt durfte!


----------



## Stancer (29. Januar 2010)

Auch ein sehr guter Beitrag von Virthu und man merkt heute deutlich woher die meisten Leute stammen, die sich so langsam auf die MMO verteilen. Es ist ja kein Geheimnis, das viele WoW Spieler auch begeisterte Diablo Spieler sind, nur leider gehen sie mit dem gleichen Grundgedanken an ein MMO heran wie in Diablo. In einem HacknSlay geht es nur um Items.

In einem richtigen MMORPG ist dies aber nicht der Fall. Denn dort geht es um die Entwicklung des Charakters, dessen Rolle in der Welt und natürlich das soziale Zusammenleben mit anderen Spielern. Items sind da nur ein kleiner Teil aber leider beschränken, viele, zu viele die Spiele genau nur auf diese Sache. Wer wirklich nur "EPIXXE" will, sollte sich mal überlegen ob er in einem HacknSlay vielleicht besser aufgehoben ist anstatt permanent von MMO zu MMO zu springen.

Ein MMO ist weit mehr als ein Diablo in 3D !!!!

Meine Hoffnung ist ja, das wir einen Grossteil, dieser Art von Spieler mit dem Release von Diablo 3 verlieren werden. So ist jeder glücklich. Die Itemgeilen haben ihr Diablo wieder und die MMORPG´ler sind wieder mehr unter sich und müssen sich nicht mehr so oft irgendwelche Weltanschauungen von Spielern anhören, die sich für die MMORPG Elite halten und genau wissen wie man ein MMORPG zu spielen !


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. Januar 2010)

Tally schrieb:


> Seit letzten Freitag spielst du? Also ungefähr ne Woche? Hm, aber trotz jeden Tag 10 Stunden spielen solltest du erst in dem Bereich (Level 25+) kommen, wo die negativen Dinge in Aion zu überwiegen beginnen, oder?



Les dir bitte mal sein Zitat durch, er hat das doppel ep wochenende mitgenommen und damit kommst du in einer woche locker in denn bereich von 30-35


Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Immerhin war WoW ein Gruppengrinder mit Niveau im Gegensatz zu dem MMO Komposthaufen den du da so wehement verteidigst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann wenn du dieses Niveau hast dann geh mal eben poeta für mich und mach den a bzw s-rang , das schaffen wir irgendwie nicht.

Ah ja die götterfestung kannst du auch mal einnehmen hab da noch ne quest offen für


Nahemis schrieb:


> 3. Er fordert dich zum Duell und wenn er Gewinnt kommt der Satz: "Bäääm!!! So macht man krass geiles PvP!!!"



lol, mein persönlicher favorit. made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (29. Januar 2010)

> Zum Großteil wird hier auch einfach nur ohne Selbsterfahrung irgendwelche Kommentare verfasst, die in irgendeinem Forum aufgeschnappt wurden und jetzt einfach nur nach Muster "der hat das mal gesagt" geschrieben werden.
> Ich spiele Aion seit Release und bin mittlerweile Stufe 40 mit meinem Charakter. Bots hab ich bisher 3 gesehen. Alle 3 hab ich gemeldet und auf die Igno-Liste gesetzt. Es hat ca 2-5 Tage gedauert dann waren sie von der Liste verschwunden.



Eine diskusion sollte man gleich mit Argumenten anfangen und nicht mit vermutungen, zu behaupten andere haben keine ahnung weil sie alles aufgeschnappt haben um ihre meinung zu dementieren spricht weder für dich, noch für deine Argumentationsart.

Zum thema bots, du hast nur 3 gesehen, andere mehr, ich zb hab rund um die 30 stück allein im level bereich von 15 bis 20 gesehen, ich kenne die spots auswendig, und davon das wir mal absehen das ich da nicht 24 stunden rum hänge sollte dann klar sein das die wo du siehst dann nicht die einzigen bots sind die da rum hängen, es gab mehr als genug bots die besonders am anfang genervt haben wie seuche.

Mitlerweile hat sich das aber gelegt und bots sind seltener



> Zum Thema Grinden. Irgendwie habt ihr den Sinn des MMO nicht ganz verstanden. Ich hab seit 0-40 nicht einmal fürs Level gegrindet. Wozu gibt es die Instanzen? Bsp Nochsana da geht man einmal rein und ist fast 26 das 2. mal ist man knapp vor 27 etc. Sobald man 30 ist (und das geht sehr sehr schnell durch Nochsana) gehts weiter mit UT und FT bis Stufe 35. Ist die erreicht, gehts ab ins Lepharisten Labor etc. Bei mir kam noch nie Questarmut oder ein "ich muss grinden auf". Wenn man dann mal in PVP möchte, suche ich mir 4-5 Leute aus der Legion aus die mit Lust haben und wir klopfen und mit den Asmos den Schädel ein. Wer alleine in den Abyss geht mit der Erwartung ich "roxxor" alles alleine um muss sich dann auch nicht wundern warum er auch dementsprechend schnell am Obelisken wiederbelebt wird. Wie gesagt AION ist ein MMO dessen Ziel oder Zweck es ist, mit Freunden oder in einer Gruppe zu spielen. Wer alleine alls umhauen will, soll lieber Call of Duty spielen.



Eine instanz abzufarmen ist das selbe wie monster abzufarmen, dadurch werden grade Rollenspiel fans eher weniger bedient, ich will schöne quest die mich belohnen, und nicht von den entwicklern ein par sachen zum mit freunden rum grniden hingestellt kriegen, Heute sollte ein spiel einfach mehr bieten, wenn es das nicht tut muss es sben sich solche kritik gefallen lassen, mag ja sein das leute drauf stehen, es gibt aber mehr als genug die nicht drauf stehen (übrigens war ich seit releas in einer gilde die bei etwa 35 mann oder so war, ich hab heute mal wieder mit dem char eingelogt, die ganze gilde ist inaktiv, das spricht wohl dafür das die spielart des spieles eben nicht jeden liegt, ganz im gegenteil)

Dann, es mag quest geben, diese geben aber kaum exp, etwa ich queste also was mir weder anständige belohnungen bringt, noch angänstidg exp etc. oder ich grinde, selbst wenn ich es so mach wie du es beschreibst, es ist und bleibt einfach grinden, anders kommt man effektiv nicht weiter, so was war villiecht früher in den zeiten von diablo ganz lustig, wird es villeicht auch bei daiblo 3 da hack and slay, aber dafür wurde an wenigens anständig fürs monster um nieten belohnt, spiele sollen Motivieren und spaß machen, und nicht Frusten, du kannst hier also niemanden vorwerfen er macht was falsch, flaches gameplay motiviert die wenigsten.



> Zum Thema Items. Es scheinen hier enorm viele Spieler einfach zu sehr von jetzigen WoW verwöhnt zu sein. Die Dropprate im Classic ware teilweise nicht anders als in AION jetzt. Es hat damals Ewigkeiten gedauert bis man in MC oder BWL sein T1 oder T2 voll hatte. Aber AION bietet hier noch sinnvoll die Möglichkeit sich wunderbare Sachen selber herstellen zu können. Das dafür etwas Aufwand und Glück notwendig ist, muss im Grunde genommen auch so sein. Wenn man mit jedem klick auf Handwerken ein blaues Item herstellen würde, wären die auch dementsprechend wertlos. Klar sind die Berufe aufwendig und teuer zu skillen, dafür sind die Items die man dadurch herstellen kann auch dementsprechend gut.



Auch ein anderes spiel als gegen Argumnt und anschuldigung gliech am anfang zu nehmen ist nicht das gelbe vom ei, es geht hier um AIon, nicht um WoW oder Hello kitty onlien. Fals du diese schiene weiter fahren willst, Diablo 2 hatte keine quest auser große (die aber wenigens spaß gemacht haben) und hatte item on mass, das ist und bleibt nichts schlechtes ob du es willst oder nicht, nein es motiviert, Item jagt macht spaß, 1000 mal die selbe instanz zu machen für ein gammeliges ausrüstungsteil eben weniger.

Grundsetzlich macht Aion lauter sachen die in Asien villeicht gefragt sind, aber nicht für einen großteil der westlichen welt, kritik ist da also richtig, das heißt nicht das es nicht jemanden gefallen darf, zeigt aber doch das es ein großteil nicht gefällt und wenn ich mir die foren anschaue merk ich das da eben langsam flaute herscht (nicht nur hier) und selbst im Gildwars forum ist teilweise mehr los und das spiel ist um einiges älter.

Fakt ist einfach, Aion bietet für einen Quest fan absolut 0, denn die quest sind größtenteils nutzlos (da helfen die par kampnien quest auch nicht viel)

Aion bietet für einen Item Jäger absolut nichts 

Aion bietet für einen PvP fan durchschnitt, es gibt besseres PvP und zwar um Klassen besser und ja auch da ist die story besser und die quest taugen mehr (rede ist von Guildwars)

Für wen bietet aion also was? Für leute die heute noch gameplay von vor 5 bis 10 jahren wollen, ist auch völlig ok, dann sollen sie aber auch akzeptieren das so spiele in der neuzeit eben auch mehr als genug kritik bekommen.

Und in sachen Patches muss man nicht viel reden.... Es wird viel angekündigt, gemacht wird aber erst über langen zeitraum was und dann meist auch anders, Der Freie serverwechsel kommt erst mal gar nicht, der Exp patch war lächerlich und der nächste patch 1.6 wird noch ewig auf sich warten lassen, die bot bekämpfung hat auch erst mal ewig gedauert.

Es wird von anfang an klar das Aion für NCsoft hier nur ein netter kleiner nebenverdienst ist, herzblut brauch man nicht erwarten es findet seine fan gemeinde wie jedes spiel, aber selbst Tabularasa hat mir als spieler mehr geboten als Aion...


----------



## Kizna (29. Januar 2010)

Seydo schrieb:


> Aion bietet für einen Item Jäger absolut nichts




In dem Punkt muss ich dir allerdings wirklich wiedersprechen. Meiner Meinung nach bietet Aion für Item Jäger mehr als jedes andere Spiel. 
Dafür muss man erstmal wissen was einen Itemjäger ausmacht. Nicht etwa die Sammlung von gewöhnlichen Items die auf der Bank verschimmeln. Nein, viel eher die Sammlung seltener Items für die man lange und hart auf der Lauer lag um genau diese zu erwischen. Klassik WoW war ein Paradis für Itemjäger, das heutige ist geschmacklos was den Stiel angeht und überflutet was die Fülle angeht. Auf Aion bezogen sehen die Sets im moment wirklich schön aus ... wobei subjektiv und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um ein Beispiel zu nennen, wann hast du in deinen MMO das letzte Mal über eine fremde Person geredet, die eben als einer der einzigen bisher das Glück hatte dieses Item zu finden?


----------



## Hideyasu (29. Januar 2010)

Seydo schrieb:


> Eine instanz abzufarmen ist das selbe wie monster abzufarmen, dadurch werden grade Rollenspiel fans eher weniger bedient, ich will schöne quest die mich belohnen, und nicht von den entwicklern ein par sachen zum mit freunden rum grniden hingestellt kriegen, Heute sollte ein spiel einfach mehr bieten, wenn es das nicht tut muss es sben sich solche kritik gefallen lassen, mag ja sein das leute drauf stehen, es gibt aber mehr als genug die nicht drauf stehen (übrigens war ich seit releas in einer gilde die bei etwa 35 mann oder so war, ich hab heute mal wieder mit dem char eingelogt, die ganze gilde ist inaktiv, das spricht wohl dafür das die spielart des spieles eben nicht jeden liegt, ganz im gegenteil)



Ok nach diesem Satz dürftest du 95% aller MMO's nicht spielen. Schöne Quest die dich Belohnen gibt es in jeden MMO meist nur als Einzelerscheiung (In AION die Storyquests). Weiter ist dieses "Eine instanz abzufarmen ist das selbe wie monster abzufarmen, dadurch werden grade Rollenspiel fans eher weniger bedient... Heute sollte ein spiel einfach mehr bieten". Damit beschreibst du genau den Endcontent des derzeit größten und erfolgreichsten MMO's mit 11 Mio Spieler. Der besteht seit 5 Jahren nämlich genau aus diesem "Täglich die selbe Instanz abfarmen".



> Dann, es mag quest geben, diese geben aber kaum exp, etwa ich queste also was mir weder anständige belohnungen bringt, noch angänstidg exp etc. oder ich grinde, selbst wenn ich es so mach wie du es beschreibst, es ist und bleibt einfach grinden, anders kommt man effektiv nicht weiter, so was war villiecht früher in den zeiten von diablo ganz lustig, wird es villeicht auch bei daiblo 3 da hack and slay, aber dafür wurde an wenigens anständig fürs monster um nieten belohnt, spiele sollen Motivieren und spaß machen, und nicht Frusten, du kannst hier also niemanden vorwerfen er macht was falsch, flaches gameplay motiviert die wenigsten.



Wenn ich in Warhammer Online der Meinung bin ich spiele nur PVE Content und daraufhin das Spiel schlecht finde hab ich etwas am Gameplay nicht verstanden oder? Warum ich das Gameplay dann als falsch tituliere ist fraglich. Dieses "hack und slay" Prinzip für das du belohnt werden willst findest du wie oben schon gesagt in jedem MMO egal ob es Dungeon or Dragons, WoW oder Tabula Rasa war. Wurdest du dafür ständig mit tollen Items belohnt? Nein! Warum? Wenn du für jede kleine Quest tolle Items etc bekommst wäre die wiederum entsprechent Wertlos weil es sie einem ja in Massen nachgeworfen werden. Warum soll ich dann noch Questen oder ich möchte bessere Belohnungen und da beginnt der Teufelskreis. Das Maß der richtigen Belohnung für Quests zu finden ist wie die Suche im Heuhaufen. Quests sind und waren daher in MMO's ein Mittel zu Zweck. Entweder um Zugang zu einer Instanz zu bekommen, Teil 1 meines neue Schwertes zu kriegen oder ganz einfach gesehen um EXP zu bekommen. 



> Auch ein anderes spiel als gegen Argumnt und anschuldigung gliech am anfang zu nehmen ist nicht das gelbe vom ei, es geht hier um AIon, nicht um WoW oder Hello kitty onlien. Fals du diese schiene weiter fahren willst, Diablo 2 hatte keine quest auser große (die aber wenigens spaß gemacht haben) und hatte item on mass, das ist und bleibt nichts schlechtes ob du es willst oder nicht, nein es motiviert, Item jagt macht spaß, 1000 mal die selbe instanz zu machen für ein gammeliges ausrüstungsteil eben weniger.



1000 mal die selbe instanz zu machen für ein gammeliges ausrüstungsteil eben weniger. Ist genau so ein Satz auf den ich gewartet habe. In Feuertempel in AION hab ich bisher sehr schöne Items bekommen (2 blaue) und es war ein wunderbares Mittel zum Zweck. Ich hab schnell Erfahrunge bekommen, das spielen hat mir Spaß gemacht weil ich mit 5 Freunden im TS da durch gepirscht bin und am Ende hab ich nach dem Spielen auch 2 Items bekommen die nicht mal ansatzweise gammlig sind und wie gesagt begeistert dieses Prinzip in WoW ja die Masse



> Grundsetzlich macht Aion lauter sachen die in Asien villeicht gefragt sind, aber nicht für einen großteil der westlichen welt, kritik ist da also richtig, das heißt nicht das es nicht jemanden gefallen darf, zeigt aber doch das es ein großteil nicht gefällt und wenn ich mir die foren anschaue merk ich das da eben langsam flaute herscht (nicht nur hier) und selbst im Gildwars forum ist teilweise mehr los und das spiel ist um einiges älter.



Selbst in HDRO Forum ist weniger los als hier trotzdem ist es ein sehr gutes Spiel mit guter Community und festen Abo-Zahlen



> Fakt ist einfach, Aion bietet für einen Quest fan absolut 0, denn die quest sind größtenteils nutzlos (da helfen die par kampnien quest auch nicht viel)



Wie gesagt, trifft mindestens auf 5 weiter MMo's die momentan draußen sind zu.



> Aion bietet für einen Item Jäger absolut nichts



Arbeit wird belohnt ist hier ehr die Aussage. Im Handwerk hab ich mir fast ein komplettes blaues Equipment hergestellt. Das hat mir nicht nur eine Menge Geld gebracht (durch den Verkauf der nicht benötigten Sachen) sondern ich hab mich über jedes blaue Item gefreut. Genauso als endlich mal der Instanzenboss ein blaues Item gedroppt hat. Diese Teile waren halt dementsprechend wertvoll, sahen gut aus und tragen tue ich sie immernoch. Der "Glanz" war halt nicht 10 min Später ab als ich in meine Hauptstadt geportet bin und gleich die nächsten 15 Leute mit dem gleichen Item gesehen habe. Wenn du Itemjagd haben willst wäre Sacred oder Diablo wohl die besser Wahl für dich. Die magst du aber nicht spielen weil es dort nur schlechte "Hack 'n' Slay Quests" findest die du ja auch hasst. Irgendwie nährt sich das ganze schon einem Paradoxum.


----------



## Virthu (29. Januar 2010)

Seydo schrieb:


> Eine instanz abzufarmen ist das selbe wie monster abzufarmen, dadurch werden grade Rollenspiel fans eher weniger bedient, ich will schöne quest die mich belohnen, und nicht von den entwicklern ein par sachen zum mit freunden rum grniden hingestellt kriegen, Heute sollte ein spiel einfach mehr bieten, wenn es das nicht tut muss es sben sich solche kritik gefallen lassen, mag ja sein das leute drauf stehen, es gibt aber mehr als genug die nicht drauf stehen (übrigens war ich seit releas in einer gilde die bei etwa 35 mann oder so war, ich hab heute mal wieder mit dem char eingelogt, die ganze gilde ist inaktiv, das spricht wohl dafür das die spielart des spieles eben nicht jeden liegt, ganz im gegenteil)
> 
> Dann, es mag quest geben, diese geben aber kaum exp, etwa ich queste also was mir weder anständige belohnungen bringt, noch angänstidg exp etc. oder ich grinde, selbst wenn ich es so mach wie du es beschreibst, es ist und bleibt einfach grinden, anders kommt man effektiv nicht weiter, so was war villiecht früher in den zeiten von diablo ganz lustig, wird es villeicht auch bei daiblo 3 da hack and slay, aber dafür wurde an wenigens anständig fürs monster um nieten belohnt, spiele sollen Motivieren und spaß machen, und nicht Frusten, du kannst hier also niemanden vorwerfen er macht was falsch, flaches gameplay motiviert die wenigsten.


und hier auch wieder: "ich möchte belohnt werden". das ist ja wie eine seuche unter den mmorpgs mittlerweile. 
da wird nichteinmal darauf eingegangen, dass die quests eine zusammenhängende geschichte über die umwelt und die menschen darin erzählen, sondern nur auf xp geachtet. sicherlich gibt es nicht immer viele xp fürs abschliessen einer quest, dafür bringen die mobs, die man wegen der quest beseitigen muss, im vergleich zu anderen spielen deutlich mehr und auch die belohnungen sind je nach aufwand nicht von schlechten eltern. die infiltrationsquests führen einen tief in das feindliche gebiet, bringen daher ein gesundes maß an herausforderung mit und man erhält oftmals sehr nette gegenstände, wenn man eine kleine zusatzaufgabe erledigt.

für "rollenspiel-fans" sollte eigentlich nicht die belohnung, sondern der inhalt einer quest wichtiger sein. während nicht jede quest ein meisterwerk der literarischen kunst ist und filmreif ins szene gesetzt wurde, gibt es dennoch genug interessante geschichten, die im laufe des spiel weitererzählt werden und hin und wieder für überraschende wendungen sorgen.

mir persönlich ist die quest mit dem holzfäller in poeta sehr positiv aufgefallen, die auf etwa 3 verschiedene weisen verlaufen kann und wo man von seiner "nymphe" in sactums bibliothek dann auch 3 verschiedene versionen der geschichte hören kann. später stellte ich mit überraschung fest, dass belbua nocheinmal im spiel auftaucht, genau wie der miterfinder des gifts, welches den spieler schon in verteron beschäftigt hat. gar nicht mal schlecht war auch die quest, wo man pläne für einen neuen shugo-würfel suchen musste und sich dann entscheiden konnte, wem man diese bringt. besuchen der schwarzwolken-insel im abyss hat für einen gewissen nervenkitzel dank asmo-präsenz gesorgt und zu erweiterung des eigenen inventars nach einer weiteren questreihe geführt. alles in allem recht nette sache.

daher aus meiner sicht nur wieder fall von item-geilheit.


----------



## Elathar (29. Januar 2010)

Jop ....


Ich habe den Fehler auch am Anfang gemacht. Ich habe mir erzwungen irgendwelche positive Dinge in AION zu suchen wie in WoW.... und habe vieles innerlich verglichen... was natürlich zur demotivation führt.... Nun habe ich meinen eigenen Charme in AION entdeckt xD ich sehe es für mich als schönes "auf die fresse "pvp spiel an und werde hauptsächlig wert auf schönes open pvp legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideyasu (29. Januar 2010)

Sehr guter Beitrag Virthu


----------



## Elathar (29. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> *beist grade herzhaft in sein Frühstück*
> 
> Hach Mädels ihr macht mir wieder mal Spaß. Zur Diskusion Objektiv vs. Subjektiv. Grundsätzlich ist kein aber wirklich kein Bericht objektiv. Objektiv ist erst dann etwas wenn mehrere unabhängige Stellen auf exakt das gleiche Ergebnis kommen und selbst dann kann es noch Abweichungen geben weil eben andere Stellen auf ein anderes Ergebnis kommen.
> 
> ...




/sign !

Das ist der Grund wieso ich auch keine lust mehr auf WoW habe.... wieder nen Char auf 80 nach kürzester Zeit... Fullepic Tankequip nach 2 wochen..... wo bleibt da die Motivation ?


Ich finds eigentlich gut das "Epics" in Aion was wert sind... und sie eben "nicht " jeder hatt


----------



## Lintflas (29. Januar 2010)

Ich kann dem TE nur auf ganzer Linie zustimmen. Auch wenn ich an Aion keine allzu großen Erwartungen stellte, hat es mich sehr schnell gelangweilt.



1. Das Questsystem wirkt lieblos und aufgesetzt, und das Leveln hat mich bereits ab Level 22 total angeödet.  

2. Das Crafting-System ist die reinste Katastrophe und wirkt eher wie eine Alibi-Beschäftigungsmaßnahme. 
    Motivation gleich null, da es unglaublich teuer und zeitaufwändig ist, wodurch der Nutzen den Aufwand kaum rechtfertigt. Als alter Everquest2-Crafter fühlte ich
     mich in Aion regelrecht verarscht.

3. Die Grafik ist zwar recht nett, und der Charakter-Editior hat mich sehr beeindruckend. Das sind aber keine Maßstäbe für ein gutes MMORPG.

4. Das PVP wirkt unausgewogen, wie der TE bereits sagte. Nein, da spiele ich lieber Guild Wars oder gehe in einen WoW-Battleground.

5. Das Gefühl einer großen, frei begehbaren Welt kam bei mir nie wirklich auf, da die Zonen doch sehr eingegrenzt sind. Trotz der 
    wirklich gut gelungenen Musik und der idyllischen Landschaften kam nie die Atmosphäre auf, die mir ein WoW, Everquest2 oder LOTRO bieten kann.


Warum soll ich ein Spiel spielen, das mir nicht mal halb soviel bietet wie jedes andere MMORPG dieser Preisklasse?

Wenn Aion kostenlos wäre, würde ich vielleicht mal zwischendurch für ein paar Minuten reinschauen, aber 12,99€ bezahle ich für sowas ganz sicher nicht.


MfG


----------



## Sin (29. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich grüße an dieser Stelle recht herzlich meine Mama, meinen Papa, meine Schwester, Oma Edit, Opa Heinz, Tante Hildegard und Onkel Günther.
Dank euch ist all dies möglich geworden.


----------



## Hideyasu (29. Januar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ich kann dem TE nur auf ganzer Linie zustimmen. Auch wenn ich an Aion keine allzu großen Erwartungen stellte, hat es mich sehr schnell gelangweilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Das Questsystem wirkt lieblos und aufgesetzt, und das Leveln hat mich bereits ab Level 22 total angeödet.


Das Questsystem entspricht dem von WoW und unterhält demenstprechend die gleichen Quests wie "Gehe nach A hole Gegenstand X und bring ihn nach B" bis zu "Töte 10 Wölfe". Vorteil ist dazu das der Questhelper recht gut gemacht ist und ich nicht erst ein Addon brauche um meine Ziele zu finden. Story technisch bieten die Quests einiges an Intressanten Abenteuern


> 2. Das Crafting-System ist die reinste Katastrophe und wirkt eher wie eine Alibi-Beschäftigungsmaßnahme.
> Motivation gleich null, da es unglaublich teuer und zeitaufwändig ist, wodurch der Nutzen den Aufwand kaum rechtfertigt. Als alter Everquest2-Crafter fühlte ich
> mich in Aion regelrecht verarscht.


Als WoW-Spieler solltes du dich ja mit schlechten Crafting-Systemen auskennen. 
Das Crafting-System von AION ist keinesweges das beste. Faktoren wie die lange Zeit und das viele Geld das man investieren muss rechtfertigen allerdings am Ende schon mehrere Items die man dadurch erhalten kann. Anders aber als in WoW muss ich nicht dauernd durch Strangelthorn spazieren um 3 Stunden lang Kräuter zu farmen damit ich die nächsten 5 Skillpunkte bekommen. (nach Update haben sie das ja noch simpler gemacht und noch anspruchsloser). In AION wird mir aber die Möglichkeit geboten durch Arbeitsaufträge meine Crafting - Fertigkeiten zu steigern anstatt stunden lang durch die Gegend zu stiefeln um die richtigen Items zu finden. Manche Arbeitsaufträge haben da auch schon für eine paar Schmunzler gesorgt. Klar ist das das System nicht optimal, kann aber locker mit der MMO Standartkost mithalten kann.


> 4. Das PVP wirkt unausgewogen, wie der TE bereits sagte. Nein, da spiele ich lieber Guild Wars oder gehe in einen WoW-Battleground.


Das liegt daran das die meisten Wechsler mit PVP ein jeder muss gegen jede Klasse bestehen können verbinden. AION ist Gruppenpvp. Erst da kommt es zu seiner Blüte und das Balancing ist eben genau auf dieses ausgelegt. Das Problem mit dem WoW-PvPlern kennt die Warhammer-Fraktion aber auch schon zur genüge. Die Foren dort sind genau mit dem gleichen zugstoppft à la PvP ist unbalanced weil ich 1 vs 1 nicht ankommen. Leider hast du mit Stufe 22 ja bisher noch garkein PVP kennengelernt von dem her weiß ich nicht wie gut du das beurteilen kannst. 


> 5. Das Gefühl einer großen, frei begehbaren Welt kam bei mir nie wirklich auf, da die Zonen doch sehr eingegrenzt sind. Trotz der
> wirklich gut gelungenen Musik und der idyllischen Landschaften kam nie die Atmosphäre auf, die mir ein WoW, Everquest2 oder LOTRO bieten kann.


Je weiter du dich im Level bewegst, je größer werden die Gebiete. Sie sind dabei meist gut strukturiert. Wenn du der Questlinie folgst kommst du eigentlich auch immer im perfekten Gebiet an. Die Anfagskarten sind allerdings wie du sagst sehr gradlining und klein. Ob das richtig ist oder nicht ist bei vielen Spielern unterschiedlich. Die einen meine sie führen schnell durch das Spiele und die Chance sich zu verrennen wie in Eve ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen. Die anderen fühlen sich dadurch beängt. Fakt ist aber das die Gebiete durchgehend sehr schön designt sind, viele Spots und Festungen bieten und nicht den Design-Wüsten á la Desolace oder Azshara gleichen, die zwar groß waren aber ehr mäßiges Design boten und oft das Gefühl aufkam "Warum gibt es dieses Gebiet überhaupt? Für 3 Quests?".


----------



## Kizna (29. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich grüße an dieser Stelle recht herzlich meine Mama, meinen Papa, meine Schwester, Oma Edit, Opa Heinz, Tante Hildegard und Onkel Günther.
> Dank euch ist all dies möglich geworden.



Woot gruß und wunsch Box ist offen? Ok dann grüße ich meinen kleinen Bruder, meine Freundin, meine Zellbio Professorin (möge sie an meiner Schrieft verzweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und natürlich meine Eltern die das alles hier möglich gemacht haben. 
Wünschen tu ich mir den Mimimi Song der Muppet Show.

Naja und um das Ganze hier nicht komplett ohne Topic loszuschicken, lasst es gut sein. Manche würden nichtmal ein gutes Spiel erkennen wenn es mit rosanen Tütü vor einen hoch und runter hüpft. Vondaher hat der Diskusionsinhalt cirka den gleichen Wert wie das Reden gegen eine Mauer.


----------



## Nadaria (29. Januar 2010)

@Uktawa
Mich wundert das du bereits im unteren Lvl die Schwachpunkte von Aion gut erkannt hast....

Denn zu den meisten anderen muss ich immer wieder sagen. Ihr seid nicht im kritischen lvl Bereich... Ab 45 sieht man die Schwachpunkte des Spiels die so extrem vertreten sind das sie den letzten Spielspass zerstören. Es wäre ja nicht schlimm wenn NCSoft mit der europäischen Community ordentlich kommunizieren würde und Verbesserungen zügig eingespielt würden...
Aber NCSoft hat sich wohl entschlossen zu melken (JA wir kriegen Content man kann für 20 Euro ab Februar Pickel von rechts nach links verpflanzen... und sogar sein Geschlecht transformieren... genau das was wir jetzt brauchen). 
Aion entpuppt sich mehr und mehr so das NCSoft einziges Ziel ist uns die Euros aus den Taschen zu ziehen bis es nicht mehr geht und dann Aion in der Versenkung verschwinden zu lassen.... Alle bisherigen Kommentare NCSofts und Ankündigen bestätigen momentan den Trend...

Aion ist ein super Spiel und hat sehr viel Potential nur hat es extreme Schwächen die man beheben könnte wenn man will... nur scheint man eben nicht zu wollen...

Und wenn dann die leute mal 45 sind und statt Quests nur noch 2-3 Repat Quests pro Level bekommen. Sehen das eine Waffe herzustellen 1 Milliarde Kinah kosten kann (das ist leider nicht übertrieben die Waffen müssen 3 mal in Folge proccen mit einer 10% Chance im 50er Bereich) nicht zu vergessen das man fast 1 Monat Craftzeit hat und dann den dürftigen Endcontent der momentan mehr Grindcontent mit ein paar kleineren spassigen Ausnahmen (paar interssante Festungsfights die immer seltener werden).
Dann führt man 50er Quests ein die 80-800 Millionen kosten (Mirajgent/Fenris je nach Luck) und wundert sich ernsthaft über Bots/kinahverkäufer?? Kein Mensch farmt 24h 7Tage Monatelang wie ein Roboter Kinah um sie dann zu verheizen gegen wertloses zeug weil mal wieder was nicht procct....


Wie gesagt das Spiel hätte richtig gut werden können... aber so aktuelle Aussagen wie "In den nächsten Monaten!!! werden wir euch Informieren was im Jahre 2010 noch an Content kommt... Aber mit Freude können wir euch sagen das wir bereits im Februar Bezahlservices einführen so das ihr Schönheitsoperationen gegen Euros durchführen könnt..." sagen glaub ich alles...
Man setzt wohl eher auf das neue Pferd Blade&Soul und für die westliche Welt GW2 welche bereits in den Startlöchern stehen... solange kann man ja noch was melken...


Und wer denkt ich will das Spiel schlecht reden... Ich habe 4 50er weil mir das Spiel sehr viele Hoffnungen gemacht hat und die Grundbasis echt gut gelungen ist. Ich will nichts schlecht machen aber die letzten Monate haben gezeigt wie NCSoft mit Kunden umgeht. Ein Spiel aus Geldgeilheit ohne Support zu starten aber die Support und Wartungsgebühr pünktlich abzusahnen sagt glaub ich schon alles und dann wären noch die offiziellen Foren die seit Spielstart mit Error 500 einen Beiträge gerne 20mal schreiben lassen... aber man hat ja Zeit das ist ja ein RIESEN aufwand das Forum mal ordentlich hinzubekommen... aber wie Europäer sind ja scheiß egal schließlich kommen 90% der Einnahmen für Aion aus Asien...


----------



## Kizna (30. Januar 2010)

Endlich mal einer der wenigsten weis was er zu kritisieren hat ... gibt es solche Menschen also doch noch im Buffed Form.

Ich persöhnlich freue mich erstmal auf DP und dann schau ich weiter. Heist meinen Gladi ausstaten, wenn das geschehen ist und tatsächlich kein neuer Kontent vorhanden ist, dann werde ich wohl wieder zu Lotro und Konsorten wechseln. STO wird leider ein Flop vondaher kommt in nächster Zeit nichts Neues. Naja allods Online vll., aber dann könnte ich auch wieder mit WoW anfangen, ist grafikmäßig verdammt ähnlich.

Was B&S angeht sehe ich es etwas kritischer. Es schaut lecker aus und ist für jeden MMO zockenden Manga Fan wohl ein Muss. Nicht nur die Grafik, auch das Verhalten und natürlich der Fanservice geht in die Richtung. Allerdings wird es das Spiel so wie es im Moment dargestelt wird minimal im USK Bereich 16+ angeordnet, wenn nicht sogar 18+. Auch schauen die momentan exestierenden Videos extrem nach dem Aion Vision Trailer aus. Heist es kann in ein parr Jahren kommen ist aber noch Zukunftsmusik. Meine Einschätzungen wären so zwischen 2012-2013.

(Wer nicht weis von was wir reden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODD790bO2VU hier der Trailer zu B&S auch aus dem Hause NCsoft)


----------



## Uktawa (30. Januar 2010)

So nun melde ich mich als TE auch mal wieder zu Worte. 
Ich hab fleissig jeden Kommentar gelesen. Bei einigen musste ich schmunzeln, bei anderen mit den Augen rollen und bei wieder anderen auch nachdenken.

Ich seh das im Moment so das es drei Lager gibt. Einmal jene die Aion super finden, sei es nun weil sie es wirklich so empfinden oder weil sie es sich schön reden. Wir kennen das ja alle das wenn wir etwas neues haben das nicht ganz unsere vorher gesetzten Erwartungen entspricht wir uns schlechtes hier und da auch mal schöner reden. Ging mir selber so eine Weile mit Aion.
Dann haben wir das Lager jener die ne Weile dabei waren und feststellten das es zwar "nett" und "schön" war am Anfang, aber mit voranschreiten immer mehr demotivierte. Enttäuschung ist ganz klar vorhanden und führt natürlich manchmal auch zu einer einseitigen Sicht der Dinge. Das kennt jeder von uns.
Das dritte Lager sind jene die hofften Aion wäre ein neues WoW. Ich hab an anderer Stelle schonmal ein kurzen Beitrag über dieses "Lager" geschrieben (find den Beitrag nich kann sein das es in ner News war) und da ist ganz klar zu erkennen das man Erwartungen hatte die nicht erfüllt werden konnten. Ich denke mal aus diesem Lager ist auch der grösste Teil der Aion wieder den Rücken gekehrt hat.

Ich selber bin mit relativ geringen Erwartungen an das Spiel heran gegangen. Nicht umsonst hab ich es nicht wie so viele gleich zu Release gekauft. Mir war klar das Aion nichts mit WoW gemin haben wird. Das liegt schon daran das man im Vorfeld klar erkennen konnte das Aion ein Asiagrinder ist. Allerdings und das hat bei vielen die Hoffnung auf wenig Grind geweckt, wurde im Vorfeld gross herum posaunt das man Aion dem EU Markt anpassen würd in dem man viele Quests einbauen würde um den Grindanteil zu drücken. Das diese Quests nun im Vergleich zu Quests aus anderen MMO`s (und nein ich denke da nicht an WoW!) eher Augenwischerei als wirkliche "MMO-Quests" (ich nenn das jetzt mal so). Bis lvl 20 so in dem Dreh waren die Quests nach meine empfinden noch abwechslungsreich und hier und da auch amüsant. Aber dann nahm der Grind in den Quests rapide zu. Das lässt sich nicht von der Hand weisen.
Was nun Questbelohnungen angeht kann ich nur sagen das es einfach dazu gehört das man beim abschliessen einer Quest auch entsprechend belohnt wird. Sowohl mit EP als auch mit Geld. Ich spreche hier nicht mal von irgendwelchen Items. Diese Belohnung gibt es nicht erst seit WoW, nein auch spiele die deutlich älter sind haben vernünftige und vor allem passende Belohnungen. Sprich die belohnung muss dem Aufwand angemessen sein. Und das ist in Aion nicht so. 

Spieler wollen belohnt werden. Spieler wollen Erfolge verbuchen und hier und da auch eben mal ein Item haben das sie "stolz" macht. Über das sie sich freuen weil sie dadurch besser spielen können oder besser aussehen (ja auch das zählt). Mir kann keiner erzählen das er ein MMO nur deswegen spielt um mit Freunden durch Instanzen zu rauschen ohne am Ende was zu bekommen. Der Mix machts. Spass mit Freunden, kleine Herrausvorderung und am Ende belohnt werden. Sowas motiviert und man freud sich auf das nächste mal. Das war auch schon vor WoW so. Ich denke da an meine Zeit in Dark Age of Camelot wo wir uns durch Monsterhorden prügelten um am Ende nen Bossfieh zu töten das ne Trophähe droppte die man sich dann ins Eigenheim hängen konnte. Sowas machte Spass. Und Daoc war beileibe kein Spiel wo es um Itemdrop ging. Da wurden Chars zu über 90% durch Spielerhandwerker versorgt.

Und da komm ich auch schon zum Thema Handwerk. Aufwendiges Handwerk kann motivieren. Das habe ich bei Ultima Online (3 jahre gespielt !) und auch bei Daoc (ca 2 jahre) erlebt und durch gemacht. Crafting hatte in beiden Spielen einen sehrhohen Stellenwert, da es dort weniger Dropitems gab als in WoW zB. Wobei ich selber finde das WoW eindeutig übertreibt. Aber das is nen anderes Thema. Bei UO & Daoc zB hatte das Handwerk grossen Wert weil viele wirklich gute Items nur von Spielerhand hergestellt werden konnten. Sowas motivierte, denn wer es schaffte nen Legendärer Handwerker zu werden, der hatte nen Ruf auf dem Server. Der war bekannt und seine küsnte waren begehrt. Lag aber auch daran das Items nicht unkaputtbar waren so wie in Aion oder WoW. 
Bei Aion ist einfach der Stellenwert des Handwerks im Vergleich zum Aufwand, viel zu gering. Und wenn man die Zeit einrechnet die man braucht um an die benötigten Mats zu kommen (wenn man sie mal nicht kauft weil man wieder pleite ist sondern ergrinden muss) dann ist der Aufwand noch viel höher. Und da motiviert einen auch das "Arbeitsaufragssystem" nicht. Das dient eigendlich nur dazu um den Handwerksskill hoch zu bekommen weil es sonst unmöglich wäre, da man unmengen an Sachen bräuchte die man alleine garnicht erfarmen könnte. Ausser man spiel 24/7. 

Was mir hier noch negativ auffällt ist das sehr schnell unterstellt wird das man sich keine Meinung von etas bilden darf weil man vieleicht nur bis lvl 20/30/40 gespielt hat. Diese verquere denken "du darfst erst mit reden wenn du 50 bist und alles gesehen hast" scheint hier in dem einen oder anderen kopf eingezimmert zu sein wie sonstwas. klar kann man sich ne Meinung erlauben wenn man auch vieleicht nur bis lvl 20 gespeilt hat. Meinungen entstehen durch persönliche Eindrücke und durch das was an Infos von aussen kommt. Und wenn eben die Mehrheit der Infos eh schon "negativ" ist und dann der eigene Eindruck vieleicht das noch verstärkt, ja dann kommt halt kritik bei raus. Das hat nix mit flamen, jammern oder sonstwas zu tun. Das ist Meinungsfreiheit aller erster sahne. Und verdammt noch mal lasst die Leute sagen was sie denken ohne sie gleich ab zu stempeln. Ihr wollt doch auch nicht das man euch abstempelt oder in Schubladen stopft.

Um noch etwas auf zu klären , ich habe in dem einen Monat mehr als nur das Ausbildungslager gesehen. Ich hab nen schar auf lvl 39 gespielt und ein paar "ich mach nen neuen Char vor langeweile" Twinks auf 20-30. Also denke ich mal das ich durchaus in der Lage bin Aion aus meiner Sicht zu beurteilen und zu sagen was ich davon halte.
Ist ja nicht so das ich sage Aion ist Scheisse. Dann hätt ich mir die Mühe mit meinem dicken Text da oben garnicht gemacht. Dann hätt ich es wie andere Spiele die ich Scheisse fand einfach von der Platte geputzt und nur meinen Freunden gesagt das es meiner Meinung nach Müll ist.
Aber ich finde Aion hat "Potenzial" (eigendlich hasse ich das Wort) nur leider wurde da sbis her falsch oder garnicht genutzt. Und wenn ich mir NC-Soft so ansehe und an die ihre "Politik" denke...fürchte ich das der Vision-Trailer das einzige ist das wir je zu sehen bekommen. Möglich wäre sicher vieles...wenn man wollte. Aber will NC-Soft? Glaubt ihr drann? Sorry, aber ich nicht. Dazu bin ich zu sehr Realist.

Ich will keinem das Spiel madig machen. Wer Spass in Aion hat soll den auch weiterhin haben. Aber wer überlegt es sich zu holen, sollte vieleicht nochmal ne nacht drüber schlafen und sich fragen was er von Aion erwartet und das mit dem vergleichen was er bekommt. 

In diesem Sinne...bleibt freundlich und fair


----------



## Nadaria (30. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe das nicht ganz so... natürlich kann man einen Teil des Spieles beurteilen auch wenn man nicht 50 ist. z.B: wenn man mit lvl 10 schon fleißig im Handwerk war und aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch das Geld hatte um zu sehen wie man im Handwerk lvlt wie teuer was ist herzustellen kann man auch das ohne weiteres beurteilen.
Nur wie auch viele immer wieder bestätigen denen das Spiel Anfangs sehr gut gefallen hat sind die größten Schwierigkeiten bzw Probleme im 45+ und 50er Bereich. Und diesen Teil kann man eben nicht beurteilen wenn man nicht ne weile dort war. Natürlich ist sowas die Dark Poeta die ersten 3 mal auch spassig. Doch es langweilt schnell da es eben dort wirklich nur reines Tank&Spank ist ohne große Überraschungen. Die unterirdischen Dropchancen tragen dann den restlichen Teil bei das man einfach nur noch kein Bock auf DP mehr hat. Und ich sage nicht es muss Items vom Himmel regnen nur nach 4h will man einfach mehr als 3 Manasteine für 3Kinah haben (das ist mir schon mehrmals passiert).
Dredgion z.b. hat ausser random loot gar keine Drops aber zumindestens ist das PvPvE recht Spassig so das man hier wesentlich länger braucht bis man den Spass verliert. Aber Hand aufs Herz wer hat nach dem 300. Mal wirklich noch Spass in einer Ini? Da geht es dann doch nur noch um AP Grind...

Was ich allerdings überhaupt nicht mag ist wenn lvl 20er die 50er anflamen von wegen sie haben keine Ahnung sollen zu WoW gehen blablabla obwohl sie nicht ansatzweise wissen können was auf sie zu kommt und wie problematisch es auf 50 ist....


----------



## OldboyX (30. Januar 2010)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Das Questsystem entspricht dem von WoW und unterhält demenstprechend die gleichen Quests wie "Gehe nach A hole Gegenstand X und bring ihn nach B" bis zu "Töte 10 Wölfe". Vorteil ist dazu das der Questhelper recht gut gemacht ist und ich nicht erst ein Addon brauche um meine Ziele zu finden. Story technisch bieten die Quests einiges an Intressanten Abenteuern



Quests sind vom Grundprinzip her immer dasselbe: Erledige Auftrag X für Belohnung Y. Der Unterschied zu WoW ist, dass man dort bis zum Maximallevel (und darüber hinaus dailies usw.) immer genügend Quests zur Verfügung hat. Bei Aion kann man ab Stufe 40 ca. nur noch 20% des Levels mit Quests abdecken. Wenn das kein Unterschied ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.



> Als WoW-Spieler solltes du dich ja mit schlechten Crafting-Systemen auskennen.
> Das Crafting-System von AION ist keinesweges das beste. Faktoren wie die lange Zeit und das viele Geld das man investieren muss rechtfertigen allerdings am Ende schon mehrere Items die man dadurch erhalten kann. Anders aber als in WoW muss ich nicht dauernd durch Strangelthorn spazieren um 3 Stunden lang Kräuter zu farmen damit ich die nächsten 5 Skillpunkte bekommen. (nach Update haben sie das ja noch simpler gemacht und noch anspruchsloser). In AION wird mir aber die Möglichkeit geboten durch Arbeitsaufträge meine Crafting - Fertigkeiten zu steigern anstatt stunden lang durch die Gegend zu stiefeln um die richtigen Items zu finden. Manche Arbeitsaufträge haben da auch schon für eine paar Schmunzler gesorgt. Klar ist das das System nicht optimal, kann aber locker mit der MMO Standartkost mithalten kann.



Stundenlang neben dem Craft-NPC zu stecken und dem Balken beim Workordern zuzuschauen ist also besser als durch die Gegend zu stiefeln (wo man wenigstens etwas zu sehen bekommt)? Dieses Argument erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht. Du hast Recht, Aion hat "Standard - Crafting" mit dem Unterschied, dass man zu einem Vielfachen an Zeitaufwand in den Genuß davon kommt, als bei ähnlichen "Standard - Craftings". Vanguard oder Everquest 2 hatten interessantere Crafting-Systeme (mehrere Schritte, Entscheidungen während des Craft-Vorganges usw.). 



> Das liegt daran das die meisten Wechsler mit PVP ein jeder muss gegen jede Klasse bestehen können verbinden. AION ist Gruppenpvp. Erst da kommt es zu seiner Blüte und das Balancing ist eben genau auf dieses ausgelegt. Das Problem mit dem WoW-PvPlern kennt die Warhammer-Fraktion aber auch schon zur genüge. Die Foren dort sind genau mit dem gleichen zugstoppft à la PvP ist unbalanced weil ich 1 vs 1 nicht ankommen. Leider hast du mit Stufe 22 ja bisher noch garkein PVP kennengelernt von dem her weiß ich nicht wie gut du das beurteilen kannst.



Die Balance ist das kleinste Problem, die gibt es auch in WoW nicht wirklich. PVP sollte lustig sein und vor allem zugänglich. Logt man in Aion ein, so ist man oft in der Situation:
- Dredgion ist nicht offen
- Festungen grad nicht angreifbar

und nun wirdm an gezwungen:
- Rift zu suchen (für 50er uninteressant, da es keine Riftgebiete über 45 gibt - außerdem hoher Zeitaufwand für meist langweiliges "Gank or get ganked" - pvp
- Im Abyss rumfliegen, was selbst auf Votan (bestbesuchter deutscher Server) oft heißt, dass man 20 Minuten unterwegs ist und niemanden findet oder eine Gruppe erwischt, in 10 sec tot ist und somit 20 Minuten für 10 sec PVP - SPaß investiert hat.

Verständlich, dass ein Großteil der MMOler, die nicht unbegrenzt Zeit zur Verfügung haben lieber ein System wie BGs (WAR, WOW, bald auch Everquest 2) zur Verfügung hätten.



> Je weiter du dich im Level bewegst, je größer werden die Gebiete. Sie sind dabei meist gut strukturiert. Wenn du der Questlinie folgst kommst du eigentlich auch immer im perfekten Gebiet an. Die Anfagskarten sind allerdings wie du sagst sehr gradlining und klein. Ob das richtig ist oder nicht ist bei vielen Spielern unterschiedlich. Die einen meine sie führen schnell durch das Spiele und die Chance sich zu verrennen wie in Eve ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen. Die anderen fühlen sich dadurch beängt. Fakt ist aber das die Gebiete durchgehend sehr schön designt sind, viele Spots und Festungen bieten und nicht den Design-Wüsten á la Desolace oder Azshara gleichen, die zwar groß waren aber ehr mäßiges Design boten und oft das Gefühl aufkam "Warum gibt es dieses Gebiet überhaupt? Für 3 Quests?".



Auch hier wieder: Ich kann verstehen wieso man Aion mag, doch das Argument "in WoW hätte man das Gefühl warum es diese Gebiete überhaupt gäbe" ist völlig hirnrissig. WoW hat in jeder Zone mehr Quests als Aion, vor allem je weiter man sich im Level bewegt, desto geringer wird die Questvielfalt und Auswahl in Aion. 

Auch kannst du vieles über Aion sagen, aber die Welt ist im Vergleich zu WoW für den Spieler sehr sehr klein (selbst wenn man nur Vanilla WoW hernimmt). Die gebiete per se mögen größer sein als die durchschnittliche WoW Zone, aber dafür gibts in Aion nur die paar Gebiete. Vor allem aber, hat man aber als spieler nur die "halbe Welt" zur Verfügung, da die Zonen ja nicht wie in WoW später für beide Fraktionen zugänglich sind. Klar kann man riften, aber spätestens wenn man solange da war, dass man auf der Karte markiert ist, hat das meist ein jähes Ende.

Ein Elyos hat 7 "Gebiete zur Verfügung", wobei hierbei das Newbieland (Poeta) und die Hauptstadt (Sanctum) mit eingerechnet sind. Zählt man das weg, hat man noch 5, wovon Verteron ziemlich klein ist dafür der Abyss "3-stöckig". 

Ein Hordler in WoW- Classic hatte:
Durotar, Brachland, Orgrimmar, Eschental, Steinkrallengebirge, Desolace, Mulgore, Azshara, Teufelswald, Winterspring, Feralas, Tausend Nadeln, Düstermarschen, Tanaris, Ungoro, Silithus, Tirisfal und Undercity, Silberwald, Vorgebirge, Hinterland, Arathihochland, westliche und östliche Pestländer, Ödland, Brennende Steppe, Sengende Schlucht, Steinard, Verwüstete Lande, Schlingendorntal.

Von den PVE Instanzen in WoW ganz zu schweigen, da bietet Aion auch kaum etwas.

Bevor das hier wieder falsch verstanden wird. Mir gefällt Aion - for what it's worth. Doch man muss die Kirche auch im Dorf lassen. Die Stärken von Aion liegen sicher nicht in seiner großen Welt, dem abwechslungsreichen Crafting oder dem flotten Gruppen-PVE. Zudem empfehle ich allen streitbaren Verteidigern hier, dass sie erstmal Stufe 50 erreichen mögen, bevor sie vorschnell urteilen über die ganzen Möglichkeiten, die Aion bietet. Spätestens dann wird den meisten schnell klar, dass es außer Dark Poeta nur noch Theobomos Lab als echte PVE Ini gibt (welche aber ca. 4h dauert und wofür man auf Votan kaum Gruppen findet, weil nachdem man es 1x gesehen hat ist es eigentlich nur noch eine Qual und Zeitverschwendung da hinzugehen - nicht jeder kann jederzeit 4h am Stück spielen).

Daneben beschränkt sich das Spiel dann auf Grind (für Mats für miraju set - eh schon wissen), Rift-ganken (wenn man denn einen findet) und eben Dredgion (wenn offen und mit viel Glück ist es kein exploiter-train-zergfest) sowie die Festungsraids (wenn verfügbar). Außerdem gibt es noch die Festungsinis, in die sich alle verkriechen um die Abyss Punkte zu farmen, die man eigentlich über PVP erhalten sollte. Die Festungsinis jedoch sind eine absolute Frechheit im MMO Bereich, was Instanzendesign angeht. Sogar im uralten Everquest gab es keinen so lieblos und monoton gestalteten Dungeon.

Wie man unschwer erkennt, ist nicht wirklich etwas dabei, das für Leute mit kleinem Zeitbudget für zwischendurch in Frage kommt.

Aion ist ein tolles Spiel für alle:

- die viel Zeit haben
- die sich "hardcore" fühlen und gern im PVP imba sind sobald sie entsprechende Items haben ( für alle die es noch nicht wußten, die Itemschere in Aion PVP ist noch sehr viel härter als in WoW, merkt man dann auf 50 wenn man jemandem in full miraju begegnet) und auch dafür bereit sind 1000000 Sachen zu farmen um letztlich diesen Vorteil zu verdienen
- die auf das gameplay von 1st Generation MMOs stehen (feste Rollenverteilung, Mobs haben eher viele hps und sterben nicht so schnell, CC ist wichtig, elitekite-PVE ist elementarere Bestandteil des Spiels aber nur für bestimmte Klassen verfügbar, andere müssen eine Gruppe haben) (btw das trifft auch auf mich sehr stark zu)
- die auf Festungsschlachten stehen
- die Wert auf gute Optik und Individualisierung legen (vorausgesetzt man mag den Artstyle)
usw.

Für "Casuals" ist das Spiel auch nett um vielleicht einmal je Fraktion einen Char auf 50 zu spielen. Damit ist man über Monate beschäftigt und kommt mit den Schwächen im Endcontent nicht wirklich in Berührung. Andererseits ist der Weg von 1-50 fast ausschließlich PVE und da gibt es andere MMOs die das deutlich besser können und wo der geneigte Levler mehr geboten bekommt (Vanguard, AoC, HDRO, Everquest 2 und WoW sind alles "bessere" PVE Spiele).


----------



## Hideyasu (30. Januar 2010)

> Auch hier wieder: Ich kann verstehen wieso man Aion mag, doch das Argument "in WoW hätte man das Gefühl warum es diese Gebiete überhaupt gäbe" ist völlig hirnrissig. WoW hat in jeder Zone mehr Quests als Aion, vor allem je weiter man sich im Level bewegt, desto geringer wird die Questvielfalt und Auswahl in Aion.
> 
> Auch kannst du vieles über Aion sagen, aber die Welt ist im Vergleich zu WoW für den Spieler sehr sehr klein (selbst wenn man nur Vanilla WoW hernimmt). Die gebiete per se mögen größer sein als die durchschnittliche WoW Zone, aber dafür gibts in Aion nur die paar Gebiete. Vor allem aber, hat man aber als spieler nur die "halbe Welt" zur Verfügung, da die Zonen ja nicht wie in WoW später für beide Fraktionen zugänglich sind. Klar kann man riften, aber spätestens wenn man solange da war, dass man auf der Karte markiert ist, hat das meist ein jähes Ende.



Junge da biste aber völlig auf dem falschen Dampfer. Loggt dich mal auf deinem WoW Account ein, geh nach Desolace oder Azshara und zähl mal die Quests zusammen die du findest. Ab 15 wirds schon schwer neue zu finden ohne den nächsten Addon zu nutzen und das nach dem Blizzard nach 3 Jahren es mal geschafft hat ein paar neue Quests hinzu zu fügen. In Eteln hast du im Ankunfstgebiet mehr Quests als Desolace und Azshara zusammen. Wenn du ganz Eteln nimmst deckt das ohne große Probleme Winterspring, Teufelswald, Desolace, Azshara, Sengende Schlucht, Brennende Steppe, Altaracgebirgen, Sümpfe des Elends und Feralas bei weiten ab. Wieviel Orte aus der schöne Liste vom WoW Altas die du gepostet hast, besuchst du effektiv? Die meisten davon fristen genauso wie die Scherbenwelt nur ein Schattendasein. Die Scherbenwelt hatte ein wirklich schönes Design und heute ist die Menschen leer bis auf die paar 60ger Twinks die versuchen so schnell wie möglich ihre paar Quests zu machen um da wieder raus zu kommen. Im Classic kannst du dann auch 10 Gebiete aufzählen die ausehen wie Elwynwald in böse, grau, in dunkelblau, hellblau/grau und Wüste 1 in rot Wüste 2 in grau Wüste 3 oder als Mobs hast du dann Wolf-Kopie 1,2,3,4,5 genauso wie der allzeit beliebte Eber Kopie 1,2,3,4,5,6,.... und später werden die anderne Zonen zugänglich, ja zum ganken von lowies. 

Vor dem 1. Addon hatte Wow für eine Fraktion 5. ernst zu nehmende Instanzen. Allianz: Todesminen, Black Rock Deeps, Upper Black Rock Spire, Das Kloster, Molten Core und später kam der Black Wing Lair dazu. Die Anzahl unterscheidet sich jetzt nicht so wirklich von AION und wenn ich mich noch an meine Raid Zeit durch BWL erinner hats mehr als einen Monat gedauert bis man daran denken konnte das das T2 Set voll wird.

AION lässt sich für eine Fraktion in etwas vergleichen wie die Scherbenwelt. Es gibt in etwas gleich viele Gebiete mit einer relativ gleichen Größen und beide sind von Design her recht gelungen, was allerdings Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## OldboyX (30. Januar 2010)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Junge da biste aber völlig auf dem falschen Dampfer. Loggt dich mal auf deinem WoW Account ein, geh nach Desolace oder Azshara und zähl mal die Quests zusammen die du findest. Ab 15 wirds schon schwer neue zu finden ohne den nächsten Addon zu nutzen und das nach dem Blizzard nach 3 Jahren es mal geschafft hat ein paar neue Quests hinzu zu fügen. In Eteln hast du im Ankunfstgebiet mehr Quests als Desolace und Azshara zusammen. Wenn du ganz Eteln nimmst deckt das ohne große Probleme Winterspring, Teufelswald, Desolace, Azshara, Sengende Schlucht, Brennende Steppe, Altaracgebirgen, Sümpfe des Elends und Feralas bei weiten ab. Wieviel Orte aus der schöne Liste vom WoW Altas die du gepostet hast, besuchst du effektiv? Die meisten davon fristen genauso wie die Scherbenwelt nur ein Schattendasein. Die Scherbenwelt hatte ein wirklich schönes Design und heute ist die Menschen leer bis auf die paar 60ger Twinks die versuchen so schnell wie möglich ihre paar Quests zu machen um da wieder raus zu kommen. Im Classic kannst du dann auch 10 Gebiete aufzählen die ausehen wie Elwynwald in böse, grau, in dunkelblau, hellblau/grau und Wüste 1 in rot Wüste 2 in grau Wüste 3 oder als Mobs hast du dann Wolf-Kopie 1,2,3,4,5 genauso wie der allzeit beliebte Eber Kopie 1,2,3,4,5,6,.... und später werden die anderne Zonen zugänglich, ja zum ganken von lowies.
> 
> Vor dem 1. Addon hatte Wow für eine Fraktion 5. ernst zu nehmende Instanzen. Allianz: Todesminen, Black Rock Deeps, Upper Black Rock Spire, Das Kloster, Molten Core und später kam der Black Wing Lair dazu. Die Anzahl unterscheidet sich jetzt nicht so wirklich von AION und wenn ich mich noch an meine Raid Zeit durch BWL erinner hats mehr als einen Monat gedauert bis man daran denken konnte das das T2 Set voll wird.
> 
> AION lässt sich für eine Fraktion in etwas vergleichen wie die Scherbenwelt. Es gibt in etwas gleich viele Gebiete mit einer relativ gleichen Größen und beide sind von Design her recht gelungen.



Eine Diskussion mit dir ist völlig sinnlos, da du offensichtlich nicht zählen kannst und auch sonst mit der Realität der Dinge nicht viel am Hut hast.

Was bitte soll "Ab 15 wirds schon schwer neue zu finden ohne den nächsten Addon zu nutzen und das nach dem Blizzard nach 3 Jahren es mal geschafft hat ein paar neue Quests hinzu zu fügen" denn heißen? WoW hat nur 15 quests gesamt, oder ab Stufe 15 findest du keine Quests mehr? Außerdem ist es völlig idiotisch zu erzählen, dass man viele Gebiete nicht "brauchen" würde. Klar "braucht" man sie nicht, weil man auch anderweitig genug Quests zum Leveln hat (was in Aion nicht der Fall ist). Außerdem hat man zu Classic Zeiten viel mehr der Quests "gebraucht" als heutzutage, wo zurecht die XP pro level gesenkt wurden usw.

Dass ähnliche Texturen und Objekte in WoW recycled wurden ist kein Geheimnis, doch das ist in Aion genauso der Fall. Sieh einfach mal genauer hin, bei den Häusern usw. besonders auch zwischen den beiden Fraktionen. Ebenso ist es mit der Gegner-Vielfalt, die in Aion auch ihre Grenzen hat.

Deine Liste von Instanzen kann man nur belächeln. Laut deiner Darstellung gab es also kein:
Flammenschlund
Höhlen des Wehklagens
Hügel der Klingenhauer
Kral der Klingenhauer
Tiefschwarze Grotte
Burg Schattenfang
Zul Farak
Gnomereagan
Scholomance
Stratholme
Tempel
Maraudon
Düsterbruch

und auch keine Raids in
Zul Gurub
AQ 20
AQ 40
Naxx

Sorry Junge, aber nur weil du es nicht gesehen hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es nicht existiert oder schlecht wäre.


Im Übrigen gibst du mir mit deinem letzten Satz recht:
Aion ist vlt. so groß wie die Scherbenwelt (eher nicht, vor allem nicht pro Fraktion, da hier der gesamte Abyss nur 1x zu werten ist), aber die Scherbenwelt ist deutlich kleiner als die "alte" Welt in WoW. Da sägst du an deinem eigenen Ast.

PS: Was für ein Ziel verfolgst du überhaupt mit deinen völlig unqualifizierten Postings in denen du ein erschreckendes Falsch- und Nichtwissen bezüglich Aion und WoW an den Tag legst?


----------



## Trorg (30. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte mich auch mal zu Wort melden.
50ger Templer

Zur Vorerfahrung:
14 Jahre Pen & Paper gespiel.
UO, LA, LA2, GW, DaoC, WoW, War, Rappelz (also aus allen bereichen und lange dabei einiges länger gespielt einiges nur angesehen aber recht erfahren im Bereich MMO)
Erst einmal mag ich Aion, das Spiel hat soviel Potenzial, es ist wunderschön gestaltet und bitet einem sehr viele möglichkeiten.
Bis level 50 ist es unterhaltend und wenn man das gleichgewicht zwischen grinden und questen hinbekommt, hat man kaum Questlöcher.
War lustig FT abzufarmen, mit einer Gruppe teilweise 5-6 mal am Tag nacheinander, aber lag auch viel daran das man 6 Freunde die man lange kennt sind
Stalhharke bis zur besinnungslosigkeit gefarmt (Handschuhe, Mütze und Schultern per Quest erfarmt)
Alles in allem sehr witzig.
Aber der Frust fing schon an
55 Mal Lahulahu getötet und nicht einmal die Goldene Brust
45 mal Grogget gekillt und 1 mal die Blaue Tankbrust, 1 mal Blaue Zaubererbrust.
Nach über 55 Runs ein Resümee von 3 Goldenen Items in der ganzen Instanz, wo wir zwei mal Assa Schuhe bei Pupukin drin hatten und natürlich kein Assa dabei.
Also 1 verwertbares Goldenes Item als Drop in den ganzen Runs.
Das ist schon frustig.

Dann 47 geworden und hey Dreadgion
Witzig n BG *grinz* Nettes PvPvE und wenn man die richtige Gruppe gegen sich hat macht es sau Spass.
Diese Gruppen wo das Spielen einfach Spass macht und man am ende sagt "Wow war n geiler kampf, egal ob man gewonnen oder verloren hat"
Dann gibt es die "anderen" Gruppen.
Assas machen Surkanas alleine, man wird nur getrained oder hat 3 Beschwörer in der Gegengruppe.
Dieses trainen und Surkanarushen ist so nervig und hat nichts mit spielen zu tun, das kann jeder Trottel.

Festungsraid macht Spass aber da auf unserem Server lange die Amsos so an Masse überlegen war (sehr früh sehr viele 50ger) gabs meistens nur auf die Nase.

Endlich 50:
Man steht in in Eltnen und überlegt was man machen soll:
Quest sind zum grossteil durch und man beendet endlich seine Kampagnenquest um mit dem Miraju Zeug zu starten.
Theo-Lab ist vond er Instanz nett, aber viel zu nervig und zu lang.
Endboss ist recht schwer, aber auch er hat uns nicht mit Dropps versorgt.
Ein paar mal für die Quest gemacht die Instanz und das wars.

Poeta der Finsterniss (DP) 
Das gelobte Land, man bekommt ein Set, 13 Bosse + ein Wertungs System.
Wow geile Idee
Machte anfangs auch echt Spass die Instanz.
5-6 Runs um die Instanz richtig kennen zu lernen, seine Stigmaquests fertig zu machen usw...
Dann auf Wertung
Klappte gut, recht problemlos die C wertung bekommen, B gleich nächsten Tag hinterhergeschoben.
Ne woche Später ne A Wertung drangehängt.
jetzt 27 Runs auf DP hinter uns gebracht, das sind viel Zeit und kosten.
13 Bosse bei 27 Runs sind 351 Bosse
Am Anfang hatten wir zwar nicht alle 13 immer dafür haben wir jetzt immer einen der Wertungsbosse dabei.
Gehen wir mal von 330 Bossen aus.
Ausbeute:
8 Blaue Items die gebraucht wurden (11 insgesamt)
3 Goldene Drops die gebraucht wurden (5 insgesamt)
Das heist bei 330 Bossen 16 Drops und davon nur 11 verwertbar.
Das noch geteilt durch 6 (unser Kantor hat noch nicht ein Item bekommen. Ich als Templer habe 2 bekommen)

Das ist das was frustet.
ich hab viel Zeit in das Spiel investiert und es wird einfach nicht belohnt.
Jetzt werden einige sagen "Hol dir das Miraju set"
3 Teile habe ich (nerviges gefarme und rumgerennne)
Ohne Handwerksmeisterung bleibt man an einem gewissen Punkt (der Hose) stehen. 
Das Craftsystem gefällt mir sehr gut, aber ist sehr teuer.
19 versuche auf den blauen Expertenbogen für Handwerk und ich bin noch kein Experte.
Das frustet
Jetzt liegt der Templer nur rum und ist nur zu DP und Festungsraid on, und ich Twinke auf nem anderen Server die "Dunkle" Seite um was neues zu sehen.

Fazit von mir:
Tolles Spiel aber die Anpassung an den EU Markt ist schiefgegangen.
Spieleschmieden wollen Geld machen und bei Aion haben sie sehr stark an dem geschmack der Westlichen Spielerzahl (an der Masse der Spielern) vorbeientwickelt, klaro gibt es Leute denen dieses prinzip gefällt, aber das ist wohl nicht die Masse wie man aus vielen Postings rausliest.
Mal sehen was das nächste halbe jahr noch bringt, wenn bis dahin nichts kommt wird Aion bei mir in der Schublade verschwinden.


----------



## MrGimbel (30. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> .....
> 
> PS: Was für ein Ziel verfolgst du überhaupt mit deinen völlig unqualifizierten Postings in denen du ein erschreckendes Falsch- und Nichtwissen bezüglich Aion und WoW an den Tag legst?



Das ist eigentlich ne gute Frage, warum darf jemand wie der TE nicht seine Eindrücke schildern, die er beim Spielen von Aion gewonnen hat? Weil sie negativ sind und er eher vorm Kauf abrät? Sorry, aber wenn ich Lobgesänge auf Aion lesen möchte, geh ich auf die offizielle Homepage und les mir die Werbung durch.


----------



## Hideyasu (30. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion mit dir ist völlig sinnlos, da du offensichtlich nicht zählen kannst und auch sonst mit der Realität der Dinge nicht viel am Hut hast.
> 
> Was bitte soll "Ab 15 wirds schon schwer neue zu finden ohne den nächsten Addon zu nutzen und das nach dem Blizzard nach 3 Jahren es mal geschafft hat ein paar neue Quests hinzu zu fügen" denn heißen? WoW hat nur 15 quests gesamt, oder ab Stufe 15 findest du keine Quests mehr? Außerdem ist es völlig idiotisch zu erzählen, dass man viele Gebiete nicht "brauchen" würde. Klar "braucht" man sie nicht, weil man auch anderweitig genug Quests zum Leveln hat (was in Aion nicht der Fall ist). Außerdem hat man zu Classic Zeiten viel mehr der Quests "gebraucht" als heutzutage, wo zurecht die XP pro level gesenkt wurden usw.
> 
> ...



Lies dir meinen Post einfach nochmal in Ruhe durch. Auf Allianz(!) Seit gibt es 5 sinnvolle Instanzen was du Aufzählst ist zum Größtenteil Horden. Ich muss die Zahl allerdings reviedieren. Ich hatte Stratholm vergessen. Gnomeregan klammer ich da mal ganz groß aus. Spaß ist was anderes. Tempel, Mauradon und Diremaul sind auch ehr weniger spaßige bzw sinnvolle instanzen. Weiter sollte man die Anzahl 15 schon von der Stufe 15 Unterscheiden (da Stufe auch nicht expliziet genannt wurde und die Anzahl sich auf die Questmenge bezieht). Sorry Addon war da wohl etwas falsch verständlich geschrieben sollte ehr heißen Interface Addon wie Questhelper ausserdem ist es nicht idiotisch zu behaupten das man die nicht bräuchte. Sinn der Aussage ist es meine Satz weiterzuführen den du aufgeschnappt hast der lautet "Warum gibt es dieses Gebiet überhaupt? Für 3 Quests?". Du sagst ja selber das sie unnötigt sind und sie sollte ja dein Gegenargument untermauer das WoW wesentlich größer ist. AQ 20 AQ 40 Naxx waren Instanzen die erst sehr viel Später (weit mehr als 1 Jahr) hinzugepatcht wurden. Naxx war aber davon mit abstand die beste AQ20 und AQ40 waren nicht nur potten hässlich, die Drops waren meist auch relativ scheiße mit einigen Ausnahmen (wie zBsp wenn man vorher kein BWL gemacht hat). Wenn du allerdings meinst das es in WoW genug Quests gab geh ich mal davon aus das du erst nach ca 2 Jahren nach dem Release damit angefangen hast. Classic unterscheidet sich in der Hinsicht nicht viel von AION ohne Instanzen gehen wäre einem da auch nur Grinden geblieben oder nett einen 60ger fragen ob er einen schnell durch die Instanz prügelt.


"13 Bosse bei 27 Runs sind 351 Bosse
Am Anfang hatten wir zwar nicht alle 13 immer dafür haben wir jetzt immer einen der Wertungsbosse dabei.
Gehen wir mal von 330 Bossen aus.
Ausbeute:
8 Blaue Items die gebraucht wurden (11 insgesamt)
3 Goldene Drops die gebraucht wurden (5 insgesamt)
Das heist bei 330 Bossen 16 Drops und davon nur 11 verwertbar.
Das noch geteilt durch 6 (unser Kantor hat noch nicht ein Item bekommen. Ich als Templer habe 2 bekommen)"

Da hast du Recht das ist wirklich sehr wenig und das dabei Frust aufkommt ist verständlich =) weil man momentan einfach etwas anderes gewohnt ist. Das Umgehen damit ist glaub ich auch von jedem Spieler zu Spieler verschieden. Je nachdem wieviel Wert man dem beifügt. Persöhnlich finde ich das nicht ganz so schlimm. Wie oben schon gesagt bin ich MMo spielen gewöhnt in dem man nach 3-4 Monaten sein Set voll hatte. Dabei wurden bestimmt mehr als 1000 Bosse gelegt. Aber es musste ja durch 40 geteilt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (30. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich ne gute Frage, warum darf jemand wie der TE nicht seine Eindrücke schildern, die er beim Spielen von Aion gewonnen hat? Weil sie negativ sind und er eher vorm Kauf abrät? Sorry, aber wenn ich Lobgesänge auf Aion lesen möchte, geh ich auf die offizielle Homepage und les mir die Werbung durch.



Sehe ich auch so, doch verstehe ich auch, wenn man Gegenargumente bringt.

Ich bin immer für fundierte Diskussionen, da kann jemand auch gerne seine subjektive Meinung darlegen da es ohnehin keine echte "Objektivität" gibt. Doch unabhängig davon, welches Spiel ich nun bevorzuge, gerade spiele etc. so kann man doch nicht die Augen vor einigen Fakten verschließen und wenn jemand ernsthaft versucht zu behaupten, dass Aion im Bereich PVE Instanzen auch nur ansatzweise ähnlich viel bieten kann wie WoW, der hat eindeutig ein Wahrnemungsproblem das über "subjektives Empfinden" hinausgeht. Man kann immer noch argumentieren, dass einem die Instanzen in Aion besser gefallen (dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen dann), aber mehr davon und abwechslungsreichere und besser gescriptete und besser in die story eingebettete usw. hat eindeutig WoW - mit Abstand (auch wenn man nur Classic betrachtet).


----------



## OldboyX (30. Januar 2010)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Lies dir meinen Post einfach nochmal in Ruhe durch. Auf Allianz(!) Seit gibt es 5 sinnvolle Instanzen was du Aufzählst ist zum Größtenteil Horden. Ich muss die Zahl allerdings reviedieren. Ich hatte Stratholm vergessen. Gnomeregan klammer ich da mal ganz groß aus. Spaß ist was anderes. Tempel, Mauradon und Diremaul sind auch ehr weniger spaßige bzw sinnvolle instanzen. Weiter sollte man die Anzahl 15 schon von der Stufe 15 Unterscheiden (da Stufe auch nicht expliziet genannt wurde und die Anzahl sich auf die Questmenge bezieht). Sorry Addon war da wohl etwas falsch verständlich geschrieben sollte ehr heißen Interface Addon wie Questhelper ausserdem ist es nicht idiotisch zu behaupten das man die nicht bräuchte. Sinn der Aussage ist es meine Satz weiterzuführen den du aufgeschnappt hast der lautet "Warum gibt es dieses Gebiet überhaupt? Für 3 Quests?". Du sagst ja selber das sie unnötigt sind und sie sollte ja dein Gegenargument untermauer das WoW wesentlich größer ist. AQ 20 AQ 40 Naxx waren Instanzen die erst sehr viel Später (weit mehr als 1 Jahr) hinzugepatcht wurden. Naxx war aber davon mit abstand die beste AQ20 und AQ40 waren nicht nur potten hässlich, die Drops waren meist auch relativ scheiße mit einigen Ausnahmen (wie zBsp wenn man vorher kein BWL gemacht hat). Wenn du allerdings meinst das es in WoW genug Quests gab geh ich mal davon aus das du erst nach ca 2 Jahren nach dem Release damit angefangen hast. Classic unterscheidet sich in der Hinsicht nicht viel von AION ohne Instanzen gehen wäre einem da auch nur Grinden geblieben oder nett einen 60ger fragen ob er einen schnell durch die Instanz prügelt.



*facepalm*

So gesehen hat Aion nur 2 echte Instanzen, denn bis auf Steelrake und DP fand ich alle total doof, nix war gescripted, alle Bosse Tank und Spank usw. und selbst bei SR und DP ist das alles eher "mager". Übrigens sind die meisten von mir genannten Instanzen problemlos auch für die andere Fraktion zugänglich (bis auf die niedrigstufigen Horde Inis).

Nochmal für dich speziell:

Nur weil DU die Instanzen nicht magst, kannst du nciht behaupten es gäbe sie nicht. Genauso bei den Quests, wenn du die halben Questhubs nicht besuchst oder ohne Questhelper zu dumm bist sie zu finden, so existieren sie dennoch. Natürlich wurde vieles in WoW erst wesentlich später hinzugepatcht, aber Aion ist auch schon über 1 Jahr alt und 

- von den 19 Instanzen kamen 12 Stück erst mit Patch 1.5
- das Levelcap war früher 45
- Theobomos und das entsprechende Asmo Gebiet kamen erst später

usw. usw.

Du hast so ganz offensichtlich keine Ahnung von den beiden Spielen, dass du am besten einfach nichts sagen solltest, denn du machst dich nur lächerlich. Es mag sein, dass man in WoW direkt zu Release kurze Phase hatte, die man mit grinden überbrücken mußte, doch in keinster Weise vergleichbar mit dem was Aion auf 1.5 Stand immer noch an Grind beinhaltet und erst Recht nicht vergleichbar mit Aion BEVOR man 1500 Quests nachgepatcht hat.

"Sinn der Aussage ist es meine Satz weiterzuführen den du aufgeschnappt hast der lautet "Warum gibt es dieses Gebiet überhaupt? Für 3 Quests?". Du sagst ja selber das sie unnötigt sind und sie sollte ja dein Gegenargument untermauer das WoW wesentlich größer ist."

Um darauf nochmal genauer einzugehen: Wenn ich in Aion nie in den Abyss gehe (muss ich nicht), nie nach Theobomos und auch sonst keine Quests (mit Ausnahme von Ascension und sonstigem "unausweichlichem") mache, sondern nur Grinde und dann behaupte, die Welt sei sehr klein, weil ich habe nur meine X Grindpots insgesamt gesehen - mehr braucht man ja schließlich auch nicht, dann ist das die gleich idiotische Logik.

Versuch mal mit Argumenten zu arbeiten, die zumindest ansatzweise von Fakten abgedeckt werden können. Falls man keine solchen Argumente hat, tut man gut daran, sich auf subjektive Aussagen zu beschränken. Diese kannst du ja dann ruhig so stehen lassen ohne irgendwelche Argumente dazu zu "erfinden".

Dir gefällt Aion? Schön

Doch Erfindungen wie
- es hat mehr PVE Inis als WoW
- es hat mehr Quests als WoW
- es hat gleich viel Grind wie Classic WoW
usw.

sind völlig fehl am Platze.




Hideyasu schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> "13 Bosse bei 27 Runs sind 351 Bosse
> ...



Um deine Anspielung zu entkräften:

Für 27 "runs" auf BWL/MC bräuchtest du mindestens 6 Monate (mehr als 1x pro Woche ist nicht) und da es in BWL nur 8 Bosse gibt und nochmal 11 in MC wärst du selbst in 6 Monaten immer noch erst bei 513 Bossen. Laut deiner Schätzung hätte man jedoch bereits in 3-4 Monaten ein Set voll. Das sind dann viel weniger Bosse die man braucht um einen 40er Raid auszustatten, als man Bosse in DP töten muss um eine 6er Gruppe komplett auszustatten.

Ganz einfach verglichen:
330 Bosse in Aion geben 5 goldene Items (chance auf Goldrop pro Boss ist damit bei ca. 0,015%)
330 Bosse in WOW geben MINDESTENS 660 "goldene" Items, weil jeder Boss zu 100% mind. 2 epische Drops hat, einige Bosse auch 3+ und questitems usw.

5 goldene auf 6 spieler verteilt sind 0,8 Items pro spieler auf 330 Bosse
660 goldene auf 40 Spieler verteilt sind 16,5 Items pro Spieler auf 330 Bosse

Anders gesagt ist die Item-Ausbeute beim WoW-Raiden zu Classic Zeiten ca. das 16fache von dem was es in Aion ist - pro Spieler und Boss gerechnet. Doppelter und somit nutzloser Loot ist bei beiden Spielen ähnlich und kann somit vernachlässigt werden.

Auch hier wieder geht es mir nicht darum zu sagen, dass die Lootverteilung in Aion oder WoW nun zu bevorzugen sei. Nur deine völlig lächerliche Anspielung, dass der "Grind" in WoW-Raiden vs. Aion DP-Runs auch nur ansatzweise ähnlich sei, ist einfach von Grund auf völlig falsch. In WoW (auch in Classic) kam man deutlich schneller und mit weniger Grindaufwand an Items als dies jetzt in Aion der Fall ist.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (30. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich ne gute Frage, warum darf jemand wie der TE nicht seine Eindrücke schildern, die er beim Spielen von Aion gewonnen hat? Weil sie negativ sind und er eher vorm Kauf abrät? Sorry, aber wenn ich Lobgesänge auf Aion lesen möchte, geh ich auf die offizielle Homepage und les mir die Werbung durch.



er bezog s9ich aber nicht auf den post vom te....


----------



## MrGimbel (30. Januar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> er bezog s9ich aber nicht auf den post vom te....



Hab ich auch nicht expliziet gesagt (Beiträge wie die vom TE). Und wenn ich diesen unsäglichen Thread richtig erinnere, haben sich mehr als nur der TE, die alle mehr oder weniger viel Zeit in Aion verbrachten, negativ über exakt die gleichen Dinge geäußert, die auch der Threadersteller moniert. Trotzdem scheinen solche Beiträge nicht erwünscht sein, und mir stellt sich die Frage nach dem Warum.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (30. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht expliziet gesagt (Beiträge wie die vom TE). Und wenn ich diesen unsäglichen Thread richtig erinnere, haben sich mehr als nur der TE, die alle mehr oder weniger viel Zeit in Aion verbrachten, negativ über exakt die gleichen Dinge geäußert, die auch der Threadersteller moniert. Trotzdem scheinen solche Beiträge nicht erwünscht sein, und mir stellt sich die Frage nach dem Warum.



in manchen beiträgen wird ganz einfach total übertrieben bzw auch nur die sachen angesprochen die aion falsch macht


----------



## OldboyX (30. Januar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> in manchen beiträgen wird ganz einfach total übertrieben bzw auch nur die sachen angesprochen die aion falsch macht



/sign

Ich finds vor allem schlimm wenn dann auch noch sowas kommt wie "scheiß Asiagrinder" und "Geld verschwendet" usw.


----------



## Kizna (30. Januar 2010)

Nun stell ich mir allerdings die Frage, warum darf man dann nicht gegenargumentieren? Weil sie posetiv sind und zum Kauf des Spieles raten? Sorry aber wenn ich negative Kritik über Aion lesen will dann gehe ich ins WoW Forum und lese mir den X-ten Threat durch.

Ihr versteht worauf ich anspielen will? Zu jedem Pro gibts auch ein Contra. Keiner will eure persöhnlichen Eindrücke wissen, ob nun gut oder schlecht und wenn sie dann noch einen negativen Beiton alla "Das Spiel ist langweilig und bescheuert" haben ist es ganz besonders schlecht. Ihr bezieht eure Meinung auf ein Spiel und ein Spiel das aktiv von Leute gespielt wird stellt nunmal ihrer momentane Laune dar. Somit beleidigt ihr indirekt die Menschen die dieses Spiel spielen als langweilig und bescheuert, weil sie eben nicht so wie ihr erkannt haben, dass das Spiel eurer Meinung nach, nichts taugt.

Und somit kommen wir auf eine persöhnliche Ebene. 90% der Menschen sind sauer wenn ihre Mutter beleidigt wird. Nur woher genau soll der Gegenüber eigentlich deine Mutter kennen? Genau das Gleiche ist hier der Fall. Woher sollen 90% der Leute wissen wie das spiel ist, wenn sie noch nichteinmal Level 30er Luft geschnupert haben?

Ich sags gerne nocheinmal. Die Meinung anderer Menschen solte eigentlich jedem am Hintern vorbeigehen und nur als Orientierungshilfe dienen. Wer sich nur auf die Meinung anderer Leute verlässt besitzt keine eigene Meinung und verliert somit eine wichtige Eigenschaft die uns zu Menschen macht. Jeder darf seine Meinung preisgeben, nur darf die dann eben nicht als Alphatier gelten und die Meinung anderer untergraben.


----------



## OldboyX (30. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nun stell ich mir allerdings die Frage, warum darf man dann nicht gegenargumentieren? Weil sie posetiv sind und zum Kauf des Spieles raten? Sorry aber wenn ich negative Kritik über Aion lesen will dann gehe ich ins WoW Forum und lese mir den X-ten Threat durch.
> 
> Ihr versteht worauf ich anspielen will? Zu jedem Pro gibts auch ein Contra. Keiner will eure persöhnlichen Eindrücke wissen, ob nun gut oder schlecht und wenn sie dann noch einen negativen Beiton alla "Das Spiel ist langweilig und bescheuert" haben ist es ganz besonders schlecht. Ihr bezieht eure Meinung auf ein Spiel und ein Spiel das aktiv von Leute gespielt wird stellt nunmal ihrer momentane Laune dar. Somit beleidigt ihr indirekt die Menschen die dieses Spiel spielen als langweilig und bescheuert, weil sie eben nicht so wie ihr erkannt haben, dass das Spiel eurer Meinung nach, nichts taugt.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist doch, dass man immer auf beiden Seiten solche Leute hat. Natürlich darf (und soll) man gegenargumentieren. Doch hier sieht das meist so aus:

Ex Aion Spieler (bis 50 gespielt) erzählt: Ab 40 gibts nur noch Quests für 20% des levels, der Rest ist harter grind.

Neuer Aion-Hypler erzählt: BULLSHIT ich bin jetzt 35 und musste NOCH NIE GRINDEN.

Random Forenflamer erzählt was er vom Hörensagen aus dem WoW-Forum kennt: Nur Kackboonz verschwenden Geld auf diese Asiadreck. Das ist nur Grindscheiß WoW ist VIIIEL besser.

Und am Ende entsteht aus einem Missverständnis heraus (Stufe 35 Grind ist nunmal anders als Stufe 40+ Grind und Questvielfalt) immer derselbe Flame.


Deine ganze Ansicht zum Thema "Meinungsäußerung" halte ich übrigens für sehr wackelig und überzogen. Am Ende könntest du dir damit jede Art von Kommunikation schenken. So funktioniert die Welt jedoch nicht, uns ist es tagtäglich sehr wichtig, was andere Leute von uns denken und wie andere Leute über bestimmte Dinge, Themen, Sachverhalte usw. denken. Schließlich sind wir Menschen soziale Wesen. Letztlich sind wir doch alle hier im Forum unterwegs (inklusive dir), weil wir eben sehr wohl die Meinung anderer hören wollen (um sie mit unserer Meinung abzugleichen) oder eben auch unsere Meinung kundtun wollen.

Den Ausschlag gibt hier hauptsächlich die Art und Weise wie jemand seine Meinung darlegt, argumentiert und oder mit nachvollziehbaren Fakten in Zusammenhang bringt. Wenn jemand sagt, dass er meist nur 30 Minuten bis 1,5h am Stück spielt und deshalb mit WoW BGs und Dungeon Finder besser dran ist, als mit den zeit- und planungsintensiveren Alternativen in Aion, dann ist das als Argument schwer von der Hand zu weisen. Hier gibt es für mich dann auch eine Grenze, über die hinaus man Aion auch als größter Fan nicht mehr verteidigen sollte, denn dann läuft man Gefahr in die "nur Kackboonz verschwenden Geld auf WoW-Mainstream Dreck. Das ist nur Casualmist Aion ist VIIIEEEL besser" Falle zu tappen.

Schwierig ist es für die Aion Fans nur, weil ein großer Teil der Spieler (und vor allem Buffed.User) Aion früher oder später den Rücken kehrt mit genau denselben Kritikpunkten, die man sich hier als Aion-Anhänger dann jedesmal geduldig ansehen darf. Aion ist nunmal nicht in dem Maße massentauglich (für den Westen) wie das bei WoW der Fall ist.


----------



## Nahemis (30. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich kann man alle mmorpgs kritisiern und irgendwie gibt es doch noch Leute die sie spielen. Wenn man in entsprechende Foren geht dann erfährt man das alle gängigen mmorpgs Müll sind.


----------



## Kizna (30. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Deine ganze Ansicht zum Thema "Meinungsäußerung" halte ich übrigens für sehr wackelig und überzogen. Am Ende könntest du dir damit jede Art von Kommunikation schenken. So funktioniert die Welt jedoch nicht, uns ist es tagtäglich sehr wichtig, was andere Leute von uns denken und wie andere Leute über bestimmte Dinge, Themen, Sachverhalte usw. denken. Schließlich sind wir Menschen soziale Wesen. Letztlich sind wir doch alle hier im Forum unterwegs (inklusive dir), weil wir eben sehr wohl die Meinung anderer hören wollen (um sie mit unserer Meinung abzugleichen) oder eben auch unsere Meinung kundtun wollen.



Ich gebe dir voll und ganz recht, nur funktioniert die Welt mitlerweile nicht mehr so. Genau aus dem Grund gibt es pseudo Finanzkrisen und Entlassungen trotz Milliarden Umsätze. Eben weil Menschen nicht mehr die Meinung anderer respektieren. Mein Beitrag war etwas überspitzt, das stimmt, nur der Kern ist leider wahr. Ich lasse mir nicht gerne von jemanden anderen etwas sagen der weniger Ahnung von einen Thema hat als ich, sei es nun im Beruf oder im Spiel. Darum schreibe ich ja, wenn Nadaria z.B. eine Meinunghat passt es. Bei ihm weis ich, dass er auch wirklich weis wovon er redet. Er spricht genau die richtigen Kritikpunkte an. Wenn hier jedoch jemand anderes schreibt, dass das Spiel ein Grinder ist stimmt es nunmal nicht und hier wiederspreche ich. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Hideyasu (30. Januar 2010)

> Doch Erfindungen wie
> - es hat mehr PVE Inis als WoW
> - es hat mehr Quests als WoW
> - es hat gleich viel Grind wie Classic WoW
> ...



Versuche vieleicht nicht nächstes mal in Posts nicht neue Dinge rein zu fantasieren. Weder hab ich gesagt das WoW weniger oder mehr Instanze hat oder das in WoW mehr gegrindet wird oder weniger. Die Aussage war viel mehr das AION sich momentan nicht viel vom alten WoW unterscheidet. Wenn du jemanden unbedingt aufs Blut reizen willst in dem du mit einem Taschenrechner davor sitzt um jede Aussage zu überprüfen find ich das schon mehr als ein bisschen merkwürdig. Bevor ich nen Post mache, werd ich mich bestimmt nicht hinsetzen und meine 5 Jahre WoW History auskramen um zu erzählen wie oft ich in MC oder BWL war um dann auszurechnen was ich für eine Droppchance hatte damit mein damaliger Druiden T2 voll hatte. Ich will jetzt keinen neuen Flamewar losbrechen aber son Quark wie du hast keine Ahnung von beiden ist ne Aussage die mehr als dürftig ist.



> mehr braucht man ja schließlich auch nicht, dann ist das die gleich idiotische Logik.



Wenn du deinen Post durchliest, ist das in etwas genau das was du geschrieben hast. Aber egal jetzt bitte hol nicht wieder den Taschenrechner raus sonder lass uns das Kriegsbeil begraben und das Ganze wieder sachlich auf den eigentlichen TE Post beschränken.


----------



## Uktawa (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe WoW seit Release gespielt und ich muss sagen das ich auch damals niemals wirklich grinden musste um mit dem Level voran zu kommen. Im Gegenteil, es gab und gibt genug Quests und Zonen über die diese verteilt sind. Ich hab es sogar damals in WoW so empfunden da es für mich das erste Spiel war in dem ich allein durch Quests nahtlos von einer Zone in die nächste geschickt wurde. Also kann die Aussage das man früher in WoW grinden musste sogarnicht hinhauen.

Aber um zu wichtigen Punkten in einem MMO zu kommen die wie ich finde viel zu selten erwähnt werden wenn es darum geht ob ein Spiel gut ist oder nicht, sind die Punkte wo es um das handling geht. 
Was mich persönlich an Aion sehr getsört hatte war die Möglichkeit Macros zu bauen mit denen man jede Menge Aktionen auf einen Knopf/Icon binden konnte. Das hat es in WoW in diesem Umfang (und auch nicht in anderen Spielen die ich kenne) gegeben. Dadurch wird viel zu viel automatisiert. Da wird Aion also für macronutzer sehr stark vereinfacht. Genau das worüber grade Aion-Pro-Spieler sich aufregen wenn es zB bei WoW um vereinfachungen geht.
Das selbe ist doch mit den Wegfindungen von NPC, Questorten, Questmobs ect. Bei Aion kann man über 90% der relevanten Questmobs, Items, Mobs usw per Wegfindunghilfe finden. Suchen muss man da nicht mehr. Ein klick oder zwei im Questlog oder dergleichen und schon wird einem auf der Karte angezeigt wo man hin soll. Auch das wird bei WoW von vielen Aion-Pro-Spielern wieder kritiesert. Da regt man sich drüber auf das es nun bei WoW nen Questhelper gibt.
Und um das ganze noch mehr zu vereinfach für den Aion-Spieler, gibt es die Funktion "automatisch zum Ziel laufen". Egal ob Quest-NPC, Spieler, böser Mob, Pflanze , Erz ect...ein klick und der Char rennt von selbe rhin und selber hinterher. Sowas gibs und gab es nichtmal bei WoW.
Das sind Sachen die Aion vom Handling her meiner Meinung nach einfacher machen als WoW zB. Also soll sich mal kein Aion Spieler lauthals beschweren das WoW so verdammt "idioten einfach " sei. Aion ist da net viel anders.

Und nun zu den Dingen die nie einer erwähnt die aber verdammt viel in einem MMO ausmachen. Dinge die im einzelnen unwichtig erscheinen aber in ihrer Summe wesentlich dazu beitragen wie ein Spieler über sein Spiel abstimmt. Die Rede ist von Dingen wie unsichtbare Wände, ruckelig laufenden Chars, unprezises hüpfen, hängen bleiben an Ecken wo man sich fragt wieso, nicht schwimmen können usw.
Das geht für mich damit los das ich bei Aion zB nicht schwimmen kann. Die Chars "rennen" auf dem Grund entlang und ertrinken dabei. Dann stand ich oft genug vor nem Abhang (Kartenrand zb) wo ich dachte "da mal runter gleiten..scheiss drauf ob du verreckst"...und...ging nicht. Unsichtbare Wände überall. Über Hindernisse wie Hüfthohe Zäune, Mauern, Gegenstände (Tische ect) kann man oft nicht springen...wegen unsichtbaren Wänden. Dann wiederrum will man bei gleiten auf Vorsprüngen oder so landen und es geht net. Entweder wird man "weg geschubst" oder wieder unsichtbare Wände oder man fällt quasi durch das Objekt durch. 
Dann das verhalten von Mobs im Kampf. Ich caste auf einen Mob, kurz bevor der cast raus ist verschwindet er hinter einem Bäumchen, Laternenpfahl oder ähnlichen. Schwup heisst es "kein Ziel in Sicht". Ok das macht sinn. Aber anders rum, der Mob castet auf mich...noch bevor der Cast raus ist geh ich hinter ner Wand, Baum, Kiste oder sonstwas in deckung..und...genau..werde trotzdem getroffen.
Dann das Thema sitzen, stehen. Sitz man am Boden und wird angegriffen springt der Char nicht etwa auf um sich verteidigen zu können. Nein in aller seelenruhe muss man zu sehen wie er sich langsam und gemächlich erhebt. Das selbe mit Angriff mit Waffen. Oft genug ist es mir passiert das ich Zeit verlor weil erst die Waffe gezogen werden muss. Der Mob der mich angreift oder den ich angreife , jedoch hat sie fast augenblicklich in der Hand.
Ich könnte diese Auflistung ewig weiter führen und mit anderen Spielen vergleichen wie eben auch mit WoW das ja nunmal in EU sehr beliebt ist. Hat ja auch seine Gründe. Aber wenn ich das weiter aufliste wird es wieder heissen "Krümelkacker" oder das ich mich an Kleinigkeiten hochziehe. Aber Leute..darum gehts es doch auch. Kleinigkeiten ja jede Kleinigkeit tragen zu meinem und auch zum Urteil anderer Spieler bei. Sei das Urteil nun positiv oder negativ.
Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben. In der Summe der Kleinigkeiten überwiegt WoW bei vielen (was völlig verständlich ist) deultich. Denn WoW ist runder, fühlt sich an wie nen alter Lederhandschuhe der perfekt sitzt. Und Aion ist hingegen nen Wollhandschuhe aus rauher Wolle der den einen oder anderen kratzt. 

Für mich persönlich fühlt sich WoW selbst nach so langer Zeit immer noch "gut" an. Auch wenn es einiges im Spiel gibt was ich nicht mag. Aber bei Aion war dieses Gefühl des "gut anfühlen" traurigerweise recht schnell verflogen. Ich selber habe in den ersten 3 Wochen Aion noch gegen die "Schlechtredner" verteidigt. Und...was muss ich jetzt feststellen. Viele (lange nicht alle) hatten recht. Leider.
Und ich kenne einige die haben Aion damals (zu Release) schon energisch verteidigt und gehören nun zu den grössten Kritikern. Das sollte doch zum nachdenken anregen und nicht dazu das man sagt "die haben doch keine Ahnung".
Letztendlich wird sich die Zukunft von Aion meiner Meinung nach in den nächsten 6-9 Monaten endscheiden. Entweder NC-Soft zeigt das sie das Spiel in EU etablieren wollen...oder sie fahren den Kurs den sie bis her gefahren sind und Aion wird sich in absehbarer Zeit neben Tabularasa stellen dürfen. In die Abstellkammer nämlich...


----------



## Tikume (31. Januar 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, es gab und gibt genug Quests und Zonen über die diese verteilt sind. Ich hab es sogar damals in WoW so empfunden da es für mich das erste Spiel war in dem ich allein durch Quests nahtlos von einer Zone in die nächste geschickt wurde. Also kann die Aussage das man früher in WoW grinden musste sogarnicht hinhauen.



Nahtlos von einer Zone in die Nächste? Aber sicherlich nicht in Wow. Das ist nicht mal heute so.
Quests - die gingen sich ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt auch eher knapp aus, zumal das Spiel ab 40 deutlich absackte.


----------



## MrGimbel (31. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nahtlos von einer Zone in die Nächste? Aber sicherlich nicht in Wow. Das ist nicht mal heute so.
> Quests - die gingen sich ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt auch eher knapp aus, zumal das Spiel ab 40 deutlich absackte.



Naja, im Endbereich von Classic gibt es schon Phasen, wo das Questen nicht ganz so flutschig ist. Allerdings hat man dort jeweils mindestens 2 Zonen zur Auswahl. Ich hab zwar nur 2 80er (und einen auf 64) aber es gibt noch Gebiete, die ich noch nicht besucht habe, andere, die mir nicht gefallen haben, musste ich nicht machen (Schlingendorntal mag ich zum Beispiel gar nicht). 
Und ab BC ist deine Aussage einfach nicht zutreffend.
Aber egal, soll hier ja um Aion gehen^^


----------



## Nahemis (31. Januar 2010)

Sinnlose Diskusion.


----------



## MrGimbel (31. Januar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Sinnlose Diskusion.



Kann man so ein Thema eigentlich sinnvoll diskutieren?


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2010)

Allein des questen für max. Level wegens, musste man in Wow früher nicht grinden. Das stimmt schon. Ich habe es damals sofort nach Release gespielt und kann sagen, daß die Quests absolut ausreichend waren.
Dennoch gab und gibt es viele Sachen in Wow, wo man auch nur Grinden muss. Das übelste Beispiel ist da vielleicht der Frostsäbler, den man in Winterspring holen kann. Ich habe damals über Monate im Rahmen dreier Quests Mobs geklatscht, bis ich den Ruf hatte, um das Vieh kaufen zu können. Und Ruf ist generell das Stichwort für Grind in Wow. Auch musste man früher viel Gold farmen, um die Raids zu finanzieren. Oder Zutaten und Rezepte für Tränke, die damals einfach elementar waren. Also, da war schon viel Grind in Wow.

Trotzdem muss ich sagen, daß das Leveln in keinen anderen Spiel derartig viel Spass gemacht hat, wie einst in Wow. Die Welt war riesig und abwechslungsreich, es gab einen roten Faden, der einen führte und man hatte ein tolles Ingame-Gefühl. Für mich ganz großes Kino und bisher immer noch Referenz. Die ganz große Schwäche von Wow war und ist PvP. Und der Endcontent könnte abseits vom Raiden noch etwas abwechslungsreicher sein.

Zum Thema Aion: Nach Level 43 habe ich nun auch das Handtuch geworfen und bin wieder zu Warhammer zurück. Die Levelkurve war mir dann auch entschieden zu viel des guten. Außerdem finde ich die Anforderungen der Experten-Quests für Handwerk einfach viel zu krass. Ansonsten hatte ich mit dem Handwerk sehr viel Spass.

Was mir auf Dauer auch nicht so zugesagt hat, war der Abyss. Die Umgebung an sich ist einfach zu trist auf Dauer. Questen machte mir da auch keinen großen Spass und allein die Quests außerhalb des Abyss waren bei weitem zu wenig. Instanzen, die nichts abwerfen, die konnten mich auch nicht motivieren. Aber ich bin generell nicht so der Raider, die Zeiten sind vorbei. Dennoch muss ich sagen, daß hier Welten zwischen dem Instanz-Design von Aion und Wow liegen. Zumindest bei allen Instanzen, die ich bisher so gesehen habe, war das der Fall.

Und was mir im Abyss auch noch auf den Sack ging, waren die enormen Kosten für Ports. Hätte ich die Lust verspürt, mich einfach mal kreuz und quer durch den Abyss zu porten, um alles auf die Schnelle mal zu sehen, dann wäre ich danach arm gewesen.

Desweiteren gingen mir auch die Schlauchlevel auf den Sack. Man bewegte sich wirklich zu oft, wie auf Schienen. Große freie Gebiete, die sucht man dort fast vergebens. Gegen Ende wird es ein bisschen freizügiger, aber da ist es dann auch schon zu spät. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Und genrell habe ich die Abwechslung bei den einzelnen Gebieten etwas vermisst. Zumindest auf Asmo-Seite. Waldgebiete waren fast immer nur sehr klein. Das meiste ist von ziemlich kahlen Gebieten geprägt.

Jo, soviel von meiner Seite aus. Bereuen tue ich den Kauf aber nicht. Ich hatte eine ganze Zeit lang meinen Spass und somit haben sich die 40 Euro + Monatsgebühr für mich gerechnet.


----------



## Sin (31. Januar 2010)

Ich versteh nicht, was ihr alle immer habt. Der MMORPG Markt ist groß genug, und als Konsument hat man mehr als genug auswahl. Man muss hier niemanden überzeugen ob das Spiel gut oder schlecht ist. Wem es nicht gefällt bleibt weg, wem es gefällt, der spielt es. Wo ist das problem?


----------



## MrGimbel (31. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, was ihr alle immer habt. Der MMORPG Markt ist groß genug, und als Konsument hat man mehr als genug auswahl. Man muss hier niemanden überzeugen ob das Spiel gut oder schlecht ist. Wem es nicht gefällt bleibt weg, wem es gefällt, der spielt es. Wo ist das problem?



Welches Problem? Manche Leute schauen sich halt Foren zu Spielen an, die sie interessieren. Oder um es anders zu formulieren, sie interessieren sich für die Erfahrungen, die andere gemacht haben, um dann zu entscheiden, ob dieses Spiel mal einen Blick wert ist.

Wenn du dich an negativen Erfahrungsberichten störst, schreib halt mal nen positiven.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2010)

Es soll ja auch nur ein Feedback-Thread sein, so wie ich das sehe. Deswegen verspüre ich ja nicht zwangsläufig den Drang, andere von irgendetwas zu überzeugen. Gut, bei einigen mag die Tendenz dazu vielleicht vorhanden sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer sich nicht selbst ein Bild macht, ist eh selber schuld.

Und wer hier auf irgendwelche Wow-Fanboys hört, noch viel mehr.


----------



## Badomen (31. Januar 2010)

Werde mich jetzt nicht zu der Diskussion hier äußern, die nach dem Beitrag von Uktawa kam, sondern etwas zum Startpost sagen.

Ich persönlich stimme dir da voll und ganz zu, in den 3 Monaten die ich gespielt habe, habe ich die gleichen negativen Erfahrungen gemacht wie du.
Aber zusätzlich kam bei mir noch ein anderer Faktor hinzu, der am entscheidentsten war.

Ich bin generell immer der "Twinker" und spiele gerne mehrere Charakter hoch und konzentriere mich nicht nur auf einen.
War schon immer so...hat wohl auch in WoW so angefangen, da es dort ganz gut lief so, aber das spiele ich schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr, um das von meiner Meinung grad mal auszuschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei AION ist das Problem, dass man wirklich keinerlei Alternative hat zum lvln, wenn man die Quests wirklich machen möchte. Es gibt nur ein mögliches Gebiet, wo man zu diesem Zeitpunkt spielen kann. Das bessert sich zwar ab lvl 25, da man immer im Abyss oder in der normalen Spielwelt dort unterwegs sein kann, aber es ist insgesamt doch recht mager.

Alleine wo ich mit dem 3. Char lvl 20 erreicht habe und wieder in der Festung, dessen Name mir grad entfallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, steht und die gleichen Quest immer wieder macht. In Morheim die Festung...besonders das Gebiet fand ich grausam, da war man echt nur am Laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABER, ich möchte hier niemandem das Spiel schlecht reden. Ich habe persönlich einen guten Freund der total vernarrt in das Spiel ist.
Und es gibt durchaus sehr geile Ideen, die auch mich faszinieren. Z.B. die Risse sind ein genialer Einfall, nur meiner Meinung nach schlecht umgesetzt, da man zwar schon mit frühem lvl darein kann, am anderen Ende aber meistens Spieler stehen die schon um lvl 50 sind und einen gebührend empfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es ist ein "anderes" MMO und hebt sich halt stark vom Durchschnitts-MMO ab, was wir sonst zu so angeboten bekommen.


----------



## Uktawa (31. Januar 2010)

Ich find es immer recht amüsant wenn hier Leute Sätze wie "diese Diskusion ist sinnlos" schreiben. Eine Diskusion hat immer einen Sinn. Sonst würde sie nicht stattfinden. Wenn keiner was zu sagen hätte würde es keine Reaktionen geben. Jede Diskusion ist sinnvoll und sei es nur für jene die dort miteinander (oder gegeneinander *G*) diskutieren.

Das was Badomen schrieb betreffend der fehlenden Ausweichmöglichkeiten und der ständig wiederkehrenden Quests beim twinken, kann ich nur unterschreiben. Spätestens beim 3ten Twink geht einem das nur auf den Senkel wenn man zum 3ten mal (grade in Morheim schlimm durch das hoch und runter gerenne) eine Laufquestmacht oder nen "Grindquest" in der das zu erbeutende Item ewig net droppen will. Nun könnte man sagen "Dann macht halt keine Quests". Blöd nur das man dann als einzige Levelalternative wieder nur grinden hat. Und wenn da einer jetzt sagen will "ja dann geh mit ner Gruppe in ne Inze oder in Elitegebiete", ja dann ist das doch auch bloss wieder grinden. Nur eben in ner Gruppe statt alleine.
Sicherlich gibt es viele Spiele in denen die Twinklevelei genau so öde wird wie in Aion. Aber es gibt auch viele Spiele in denen es direkt Spass machen kann den xten Twink hoch zu ziehen ohne das es einen nervt das man Quest XYZ das 3te mal macht. Das liegt zum grossem Teil auch daran wie schnell man eben leveln kann. Zieht es sich so wie in Aion ab nem gewissen Punkt, macht das Twinkleveln kaum Spass. Kommt man hingegen gut voran wie in WoW (grade für Gelegenheitsspieler perfekt) motiviert einen das doch um so mehr.
Ich selber hab nun gestern nen komplett neuen Char auf nem mir fremden WoW Server angefangen. Komplett bei null. Und das obwohl ich WoW seit Release (mit kl. Pausen) spiele und quasi jede Klasse schon kenne. Die Motivation dafür liegt nicht nur am questen selbst, nein das Achivmentsystem trägt einen grossen Teil dazu bei. Es spornt nämlich an wenn man versuchen will jede Quest zu machen, jede Ini mit zu nehmen, alles an Berufen was geht auf max zu bringen (Kochen, First Aid ect inkl.). 
Ich denke so geht es vielen und das wird auch einer der Gründe sein warum WoW so viele Spieler hat. Weil man soviel machen kann. Man kann sich am Tag vieleicht nur ne gute Stunde einloggen und kann in dieser Stunde was erleben. Sei es questen, die Welt erforschen oder ne kleinere Ini besuchen. Auf jeden Fall kann man in einer Stunde WoW mehr erleben/machen als in einer Stunde in Aion. Jedenfalls empfinde ich das so.

Eines wollte ich noch ansprechen. Oft fällt ja der Satz "Ja aber in WoW war es zu Release auch nicht so wie heute und es gab das und das und das noch nicht". Das ist korekt. ABER und das ist ganz wichtig. WoW kam zu einer Zeit auf den Markt wo MMO`s im Allgemeinen noch als Nischenprodukt galten. MMO-Spieler wurden als Nerds und Kellerkinder verschriehen und waren eher unter sich.
Mitlerweile ist das MMO spielen Gesellschaftsfähig geworden. Somit greifen mehr Menschen auf MMO`s zurück als wie noch vor 5 Jahren zB. Das hat natürlich zur Folge das die Mehrheit gewisse Erwartungen an ein neues MMO stellt. 
Wenn ihr nun sagt das Aion ja noch am Anfang steht und WoW am Anfang auch inhaltlich nicht viel mehr bot, solltet ihr daran denken das seit WoW Release 5 jahre vergangen sind. 5 jahre in denen sich eine regelrechte "Spielerkultur" im Netz gebildet hat. Man muss also heut zu Tage als Betreiber eines MMO sich den Markt und vor allem das was die Kunden wollen und was ihnen bei erfolgreichen MMO`s ala WoW gefällt, beobachten und berücksichtigen.
Hat es vor 5 Jahren noch gereicht ein Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen das zB 500 Quests hatte und dem Spieler 500 Stunden Spielspass garantieren konnte bis zum Endlevel (diese Zahlen sind rein fiktiv und dienen nur als Beispielrechnung), so müssen es heute vieleicht 1000 Quests und 1000 Stunden sein. Sprich die Grundleistung des Anbieters muss deutlich höher sein als wie vor 5 Jahren. So ist das in jedem Industie- oder Dienstleistungsbereich. 
Man kann also quasi garnicht Aion mit WoW vor 5 Jahren vergleichen weil es a)ne andere zeit damals war und b) ein ganz anderer (viel kleinerer) Markt war. 
Wer heute Erfolg haben will der muss entweder etwas sehr aussergewöhnliches bieten oder althergebrachtes (natürlich nur erfolgreiches) in grösserer und besser "Menge". Ich glaub das ist vielen Entwicklern nicht ganz klar. Jedenfalls hat man den Eindruck wenn man sieht was teilweise auf den Marktgeworfen wird.

So...und nun geh ich endlich schlafen *G*


----------



## DrDiode (31. Januar 2010)

@uktawa

Schön beschrieben...und man kann WOW nicht mit Aion vergleichen, da WOW ja der Pionier in Sachen Online Gaming war. 

Aion ist ja noch ein relativ neues Spiel, aber weiso sollten sie sich nicht gute Eigenschaften von WOW aneignen? Ein Rollenspiel ist ja von der Grundstruktur her eigentlich überall gleich.
Wieso also vom "Urknall" anfangen und sich nicht gute Sachen von anderen Spielen kopieren? 
WOW hat es ja mit dem letzten Patch auch gemacht. Die automatische Suchfunktion für Instanzgruppen ist meines Wissens nach ein gutes Feature  aus Warhammer und wird auch sehr begrüsst.


----------



## MrGimbel (31. Januar 2010)

DrDiode schrieb:


> @uktawa
> 
> ... da WOW ja der Pionier in Sachen Online Gaming war.
> ....



Ich prognostiziere einen Flamesturm


----------



## Uktawa (31. Januar 2010)

@DrDiode:
Also in einer Sache muss ich dir entschieden wiedersprechen. WoW ist und war kein Pionier in Sachen Online Gaming. Schon lange vor WoW gab es edliche Spiele die gemessen an den damaligen Verhältnissen (möglichkeit für Privathaushalte einen Internetzugang zu haben ect) viel eher als Pionier gelten. Unter anderem das leider vor kurzem eingestellte Meridian. Soweit ich mich entsinnen kann war es das aller erste MMO das über das Internet spielbar war und das theoretisch für jeden Zugänglich war. Gefolgt vom Urgestein und Wegbereiter für viele Spiele: Ultima Online. Noch heute sehr geliebt und damals der absolute Hit. Später folgten dann Spiele wie Everquest, D4O, Anarchy Online ect. Alles noch lange vor WoW.
WoW hat das, was in anderen Spielen gut ankahm genommen, schön verpackt und mit einer roten Schleife dem Munden präsentiert. Zum Glück für Blizzard war ihr Spiel nicht nur gut, nein der Markt war damals genau in diesem Moment reif für solch ein Spiel. Blizzard hatte also auch viel Glück das es zu dem wurde was es heute ist.
Das man nun in WoW nach und nach quasi die Dinge einführt die Spieler sich mit selbstgebastelten Addons herholten, finde ich gut. Scheinbar hat man begriffen das es Sinn macht auf den Kunden zu zu gehen. Natürlich hat das auch seine "Schattenseiten". Viele sagen ja WoW sei zu einfach geworden ect, aber das ist nicht das Thema dieses Threads.

Hier ging es ursprünglich um mein ganz persönliches Fazit und die damit verbundenen Erfahrungen. Und da ich wissen wollte wie andere das sehen und empfinden hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht und diesen Thread erstellt. Eben nicht weil ich nen Aionhasser oder so bin, nein weil mir am Spiel schon was liegt, ich aber in dem derzeitigen Zustand in dem das Spiel ist kaum noch Motivation fand. Jedenfalls nicht genug um monatlich einen Obolus zu entrichten. Wäre es F2P (durch aus denkbar das es das mal wird , sollte es nicht eingestampft werden) würd ich es sicherhier und da mal für ein paar Stunden spielen. Schon wegen der guten Stimmung im Spiel. Aber im Moment...hat NC-Soft meine Kröten einfach net verdient.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nun sagt das Aion ja noch am Anfang steht und WoW am Anfang auch inhaltlich nicht viel mehr bot, solltet ihr daran denken das seit WoW Release 5 jahre vergangen sind. 5 jahre in denen sich eine regelrechte "Spielerkultur" im Netz gebildet hat. Man muss also heut zu Tage als Betreiber eines MMO sich den Markt und vor allem das was die Kunden wollen und was ihnen bei erfolgreichen MMO`s ala WoW gefällt, beobachten und berücksichtigen.
> Hat es vor 5 Jahren noch gereicht ein Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen das zB 500 Quests hatte und dem Spieler 500 Stunden Spielspass garantieren konnte bis zum Endlevel (diese Zahlen sind rein fiktiv und dienen nur als Beispielrechnung), so müssen es heute vieleicht 1000 Quests und 1000 Stunden sein. Sprich die Grundleistung des Anbieters muss deutlich höher sein als wie vor 5 Jahren. So ist das in jedem Industie- oder Dienstleistungsbereich.
> Man kann also quasi garnicht Aion mit WoW vor 5 Jahren vergleichen weil es a)ne andere zeit damals war und b) ein ganz anderer (viel kleinerer) Markt war.
> Wer heute Erfolg haben will der muss entweder etwas sehr aussergewöhnliches bieten oder althergebrachtes (natürlich nur erfolgreiches) in grösserer und besser "Menge". Ich glaub das ist vielen Entwicklern nicht ganz klar. Jedenfalls hat man den Eindruck wenn man sieht was teilweise auf den Marktgeworfen wird.
> ...



Ich glaube, dir ist eher nicht ganz klar, wie das so in der Entwicklung abläuft. Du kannst nicht einfach Wow vom Inhalt toppen, daß 5 Jahre gebraucht, um dort hinzukommen, wo es jetzt ist.
Hast du schon mal davon gehört, daß ein Projekt gewissen Einschränkungen unterliegt? Es ist in vielerlei Hinsicht begrenzt, sei es zeitlich, finanziell oder von den Mitarbeitern her. Was du da laberst ist fern ab jeder Realität.
Klar muss man mit der Zeit gehen und bessere Technik bieten, sich an gewissen Standards halten, wie beispielsweise kein völlig unbrauchbares UI zu implementieren. Und natürlich hast du recht, wenn du sagst, daß man sich inhaltlich am derzeitigen Klassenprimus hier und da auch orientieren sollte.

Dennoch ist es nicht möglich, ein derartig komplexes Projekt wie ein Online-Rollenspiel mit selbigen Umfang zu releasen, wie es derzeit Wow bietet. Da gibt es vielleicht ein paar Firmen, die die Kohle dazu hätten.
Ob sie dennoch alles in ein einziges Projekt stecken, ist fragwürdig.

Du solltest also schon die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


----------



## ctullhu (31. Januar 2010)

DrDiode schrieb:


> ...da WOW ja der Pionier in Sachen Online Gaming war.



wus ? nur weil zig millionen ein spiel spielen, dass überall ideen geklaut hat, ist das noch lange kein pionier...
wow ist nicht übel, aber es ist weder pionier, noch sonderlich innovativ.
natürlich gibt der erfolg irgendwo wow recht. die besten ideen geklaut und das schlechte weggelassen ergab die patchworkdecke unter den mmorpgs und machte letztendlich das genre an sich sowohl interessant als auch populär.

pioniere waren meridian, ultima online und - im pvp-bereich sicherlich daoc.

aion dagegen - damit wir mal wieder beim thema landen - ist ein oldschool-mmorpg. sicher ein grinder, wobei man das jedem game unterstellen kann (wow ruf farmen, hallo??? ).
es wäre wirtschaftlich klüger gewesen die levelkurve weniger steil zu halten, mehr quests einzubauen, sicher. dann hätten wir wow mit netter grafik.
insoweit mag ich den unterschied, der sich in einer ruhigen community spiegelt.

es gefällt nicht jedem und ich finde das auch extrem ok. die community mag sich im schnitt und auch nachts hat man gute chats.
wozu also vergleichen? der eine mag es so, der andere so. 

in diesem sinne...
afk. bin am grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (31. Januar 2010)

Verlange ich gleiche Preise wie WoW, dann muss ich auch annähernd gleiche Qualität liefern, wer das nicht kann, der sollte eben seinen Preis entsprechend anpassen und mehr verlangen, wenn das Spiel auch mehr wert ist.

Es sind nicht nur die Kunden, die hier mit angeblich überzogenen Erwartungen das Spiel kaufen, es sind ebenso die Hersteller, die mit großartigen Versprechungen viele Kunden anziehen wollen und dann am Ende vielleicht 3 von 10 Angaben auch wirklich erfüllen... und das soll dann Schuld der Spieler sein?

Ah jetzt ja, eine Insel...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sollten die Hersteller mal endlich im hier und heute ankommen und nicht mehr im Jahre ~2000 rum hängen, in dem es noch in Ordnung war irgendwelche (online) Bananenprodukte auf den Markt zu werfen und diese dann über Monate hin weg marktreif zu patchen auf Kosten der Kundschaft.

Natürlich muss investiertes Geld auch irgendwann wieder rein kommen, aber wer die Kunden belügt, der darf sich später auch nicht hinstellen und rum jammern, wenn verärgerte Kunden ihm die Kündigung und entsprechenden Meinungen nur so um die Ohren hauen.

Kurz nur WoW und den Ruf angeschnitten, da hat sich in den letzten Jahren auch einiges geändert, bestimmte Fraktionen sind nach wie vor zäh, aber andere wiederrum lächerlich einfach auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen, hinzu kommen noch der Fraktions-Wappenrock (WotLk) um in irgendwelchen Instanzen einfach so nebenbei zusätzlich Ruf zu erhalten.

WoW ist gewiss kein Pionier im allgemeinem MMORPG Sinne, aber sicherlich ein Pionier im Sinne von Markterschliessung MMO für viele Spieler...

Zum Fazit selbst, gut geschrieben und in fast allen Belangen auch verständlich und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (31. Januar 2010)

Das Spiel hat keinen endcontent und ist einfach nur scheisse bis auf die Grafik und Sound. Fertig


Abyss suckt PvP suckt Leveln suckt Inis sucken alles suckt 

*
NICHT DIESES SPIEL KAUFEN DIE SERVER WERDEN GENAUSO RUNTERFAHREN WIE BEI HELLGATE LONDON SPÄTESTENS AB CATACLYSM*


----------



## OldboyX (31. Januar 2010)

Klatschmohn92 schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat keinen endcontent und ist einfach nur scheisse bis auf die Grafik und Sound. Fertig
> 
> 
> Abyss suckt PvP suckt Leveln suckt Inis sucken alles suckt
> ...



Für diese geballte Dummheit fehlen einem die Worte - zumindest ohne mit der Netiquette in Konflikt zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (31. Januar 2010)

Klatschmohn92 schrieb:


> Abyss suckt PvP suckt Leveln suckt Inis sucken alles suckt



Meine Familie suckt, die Schule suckt, meine Freunde sucken, die welt suckt......


----------



## MoneyGhost (31. Januar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Meine Familie suckt, die Schule suckt, meine Freunde sucken, die welt suckt......



Alter, du hast echt n' übles Leben.


----------



## Braamséry (31. Januar 2010)

Fusie schrieb:


> Verlange ich gleiche Preise wie WoW, dann muss ich auch annähernd gleiche Qualität liefern, wer das nicht kann, der sollte eben seinen Preis entsprechend anpassen und mehr verlangen, wenn das Spiel auch mehr wert ist.
> 
> Es sind nicht nur die Kunden, die hier mit angeblich überzogenen Erwartungen das Spiel kaufen, es sind ebenso die Hersteller, die mit großartigen Versprechungen viele Kunden anziehen wollen und dann am Ende vielleicht 3 von 10 Angaben auch wirklich erfüllen... und das soll dann Schuld der Spieler sein?
> 
> ...



Wenn du was wie WoW illst, warum spielst du dann Aion? Bzw kein WoW?

Man kann, wie oben schon gesagt wurde, kein Spiel von 0 auf 100 starten. Stell dir mal vor, WoW hätte so gestartet wie es jetzt ist. Viele Leute hätten schnell wieder aufgehört. Dann wäre das einzige was Blizzard geblieben wäre, ein riesiger Geldverlust.

Man muss erstmal gucken wie die Spieler das Spiel annehmen. Wo kann man verbesserungen einbauen usw.
Guckt man sich WoW nur rein vom praktischen an, wie es am Anfang war, gab es da Buggs ohne Ende. Hier ein Fehler, da ein Fehler.
Hätten die meisten so eine Einstellung wie in Aion, wäre WoW nach dem ersten Jahr im Nirvana verschwunden, weil viele aufgehört hätten. 
Ich habe auch noch nie gehört, dass jemand ein MMO sofort perfekt hatte. Das benötig Zeit. Und die zeit hat man nur, wenn man das Geld hat. Und das geld ist auch nicht einfach da. 
Bisher wächst Geld nämlich noch nicht auf Bäumen.


----------



## ctullhu (31. Januar 2010)

Klatschmohn92 schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat keinen endcontent und ist einfach nur scheisse bis auf die Grafik und Sound. Fertig
> 
> 
> Abyss suckt PvP suckt Leveln suckt Inis sucken alles suckt
> ...



weiter so, junge, lass alles raus!
stur flamen ohne begründung und immer monoton die selber wörter herunterbeten.
aus dir wird mal was. politiker oder so.


----------



## Kehlas (31. Januar 2010)

Kingsbeer schrieb:


> Also hi erstma...
> 
> Ich habe jetzt schon so viele Threads dieser Art gelesen und ich muss eins sagen: Ihr macht einen blöden fehler! DU versuchst sachlich zu bleiben um wahrscheinlich einigen leuten eine entscheidungshilfe zum Thema Aion zu geben, lässt aber die positiven Merkmale des Spiels fast alle außen vor. Bis auf "Das tutorial war super" und "geile Grafik" konnt ich da nix rauslesen.
> Ich selber hab mir Aion letzten Freitag geholt und WoW vom Rechner geckickt. Ich bin hellauf begeistert! Es fing super an, da es ingame immer irgendwelche events gibt, und das ganze Wochenende gab es doppelte erfahrungspunkte, ein besseren Start hätte ich mir nicht vorstellen können ;-)
> ...




Und ich maße mir an dir zu prophezeihen, das deine WoW Pause nicht von langer dauer sein wird.^^


----------



## knusperzwieback (31. Januar 2010)

Hab mir hier jetzt fast alles durchgelesen. *schwitz* ;-)

Hatte von meinem Kumpel einen Testaccount bekommen. Man konnte zwar nur bis Level 7 spielen, aber die Grafik in diesem Spiel hat mir als Animefan sehr gut gefallen, weswegen ich wohl nicht um den Kauf herum kommen werde. 

Das massenhafte Umhauen von Monstern hat mich schon bei Diablo 2 nicht gestört. Ebenso hat mich das langsame Leveln nicht tangiert, da ich Monate brauchte um auf einen Level über 90 zu gelangen. War allerdings schon hart, wenn man dann mal starb und massenhaft EXP abgezogen bekommen hat... was bei dem Level mal schnell eine bis 2 Wochen Spielzeit betragen konnte. *argh*

Schade ist es sicherlich, wenn es nicht so viel "Zeug" gibt, das die Monster fallen lassen. Aber wenn man mal Wochenlang nur immer Endgegner in Diablo 2 gekillt hat in der Hoffnung etwas brauchbares zu bekommen, wird mich das hoffentlich auch nicht umbringen.

Wenn es mich nach 1-2 Monaten langweilt, kann ich ja immer noch ein anderes MMO antesten. Die Welt wird davon wohl nicht untergehen.

Schöne Kuhlevelgrüße,

knusper


----------



## Uktawa (1. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß garnet warum ihr dem Flamekiddi soviel Aufmerksamkeit schenkt. Das ist doch genau das was er erreichen wollte.

Zum Thema "_Man kann, wie oben schon gesagt wurde, kein Spiel von 0 auf 100 starten"._Klar kann man das. HdRO hat es zB vorgemacht das sowas geht. Das Problem liegt net bei "zu anspruchsvollen Spielern" sondern bei den Firmen die meinen teilweise Spiel in Betaniveau auf den Markt zu bringen und das als Finalversion zu verkaufen (bezieht sich jetzt nicht auf Aion). Die Zeiten (vor 5-6 jahren ging sowas da hätte keiner gemault) haben sich nunmal geändert und der MMO Markt ist wie zB der Automobilmarkt hart umkämpft. Wer also mit schlampiger Arbeit und einem nur unfertigen Produkt daher kommt, darf sich net wundern wenn es Kritik hagelt. Man stelle sich mal vor VW würde nen neues Auto auf den Markt bringen bei denen die Scheiben fehlen, oder statt Sitze nur Pritschen drinn wären. Unter dem Motto "Seit net so anspruchsvoll ihr Kunden!". Wer glaubt ihr würde das Auto kaufen ?!
Ein MMO ist nen Produkt und mit diesem Produkt will man den Kunden dauerhaft an sich binden um ihn gegen Entgeld eine monatliche Dienstleistung zu erbringen. Also MUSS man mit 100 Prozent starten und net mit 60-70 Prozent unter dem Motto "wird schon werden". Bis die Softwareindustrie das endlich mal schnallt werden noch einige Spiele die eigendlich Potenzial haben, den Bach runter gehen. Ist halt so das es in vielen "Entscheidungsetagen" diverser Firmen immer noch net angekommen ist das MMO`s keine "Nieschenprodukt" mehr sind wie vor 4-5 Jahren.
Als Kunde kann ich 100% Verlangen schliesslich zahle ich ja auch den Vollpreis also 100%. Glaube kaum das es einem Betreiber gefallen würde wenn die Kunden sagen "Ha...ihr wollt uns nur 70% geben..dann zahlen wir auch nur 70%". Was meint ihr wie schnell die Betreiber da Alarm machen würden.
Und was das Thema "Entwicklungszeit" ect betrifft. Ja mein Gott, entweder man hat als Firma die Gelder um ein MMO-Prohekt vor zu finanzieren oder man lässt es eben. In der Automobil-, Unterhaltungselektronik- und anderen Branchen ist das auch so. Da wirft niemand nen halbfertigen Staubsauger oder Plasmafernseher auf den Markt weil er im Vorfeld zu wenig Geld zur finazierung der Entwicklung+Produktion hatte.
Hier gilt eben der Satz "Gut Ding will Weile haben". Würden viele MMO-Schmieden net immer auf "schnell schnell" machen, würde das Produkt am Ende auch deutlich besser und somit die Chance viele Kunden zu bekommen deutlich höher.


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Die Zeiten (vor 5-6 jahren ging sowas da hätte keiner gemault) haben sich nunmal geändert und der MMO Markt ist wie zB der Automobilmarkt hart umkämpft. Wer also mit schlampiger Arbeit und einem nur unfertigen Produkt daher kommt, darf sich net wundern wenn es Kritik hagelt.



Jedes MMO ist unfertig (ich rede jetzt nicht von Bugs). Wow war als es rauskam auch ziemlich inhaltsfrei. 
Ein Spiel zu releasen das den Inhalt eines SPiels hat dass es schon 3 Jahre gibt ist praktisch unmöglich.

Verändert hat sich vor allem, dass die neuen Spiele weniger Zeit haben sich zu entwickeln. Und bei den ganzen Wow Klons ist das vielleicht sogar ganz gut so wenn einige auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## Uktawa (1. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jedes MMO ist unfertig (ich rede jetzt nicht von Bugs). Wow war als es rauskam auch ziemlich inhaltsfrei.
> Ein Spiel zu releasen das den Inhalt eines SPiels hat dass es schon 3 Jahre gibt ist praktisch unmöglich.



Und wieder der "Vergleich" zwischen damals und heute. Ich kann es nur wieder und wieder sagen: die Zeiten haben sich geändert. Was damals "Standart" war ist heute eher Betastatus. Das es jede Menge qualitativ schlechte MMO`s auf dem Markt gibt kann man nicht leugnen. Liegt aber einzig allein daran (meiner Meinung nach) das unbedingt jeder nen Stück vom Kuchen abhaben will. Ist ja auch verständlich. Aber schaut man sich die Spielerzahlen von erfolgreichen Spielen an (und klammer ich WoW jetzt mal bewusst aus) dann zeigt sich schnell das bei vielen qualitativ hochwertigen MMO`s keine 5 Mio User oder mehr dabei sein müssen. Würde man heute WoW zum Inhaltsstand von damals Releasen, wäre die Kritik sehr gross. Die Zeiten haben sich eben geändert.

Das jedes MMO (Bugs ect ausklammern) "unfertig" auf den Markt kommt und kähme kann man so nicht sagen. Ein MMO (jedenfalls ein gutes) wird niemals "fertig" sein weil es sich stetig weiter entwickelt und verbessert. Stillstand ist Tod in dieser Branche. Das weiss jeder. Und man kann sicherlich auch nicht erwarten das man ein MMO raus bringt das zum Start schon soviel Inhalt bietet wie jetzt WoW. Klar das dies ein so grosses mammutprojekt wäre das sich keiner findet der das Risiko einer Finazierung eingehen würde. 
Aber und das ist doch der Knackpunkt, es gibt einfach Dinge die sollten heute in einem MMO das neu auf den Markt erscheint einfach Standart sein. Dazu gehören nunmal Dinge wie frei verschiebare UFenster/Leisten ect. Gewisses Maß an Macroerschaffung. Diverse logische und userfreundliche Spielchats. Von einer frei konfigurierbaren Steuerung und vor allem einer "hackelfreien" Steuerung mal abgesehen. Entwickler können sich numehr min 2-3 Jahren bei WoW abschauen was bei der grossen Masse an Usern ankommt und was weniger. Eigendlich macht es WoW doch den anderen Entwicklern leicht. Man muss ja nicht alles 1:1 oder so übrnhemen. Aber Schaden kann es auf jeden Fall nicht wenn man Elemntare Dinge übernimmt. Das hat auch nix mit klauen oder so zu tun.


----------



## Sin (1. Februar 2010)

DrDiode schrieb:


> @uktawa
> 
> Schön beschrieben...und man kann WOW nicht mit Aion vergleichen, da WOW ja der Pionier in Sachen Online Gaming war.
> 
> ...



Naja, n Pionier ist WoW auch nicht gerade, die haben auch nichts anderes gemacht, als schon vorhandenes neu verpackt.

Aber vielleicht schonmal dran gedacht, dass Aion, bzw NCsoft gar nicht so sein will wie wow? Vielleicht möchte man ja gezielt die Kundschaft gewinnen, die spass daran hat Zeit zu investieren um etwas zu erreichen (und ja, Maxlevel zu erreichen sollte nicht einfach sein, sonst könnte man ja gleich auf Stufe 50 einsteigen). Vielleicht ist der Markt für diese Leute lukrativer?

@Uktawa: Wenn du das mit den Automobile vergleichst:
Es ist ja nicht so, als ob jemand ein Auto ohne Fenster auf den Markt wirft, sondern eher das WoW der klassische Volkswagen ist, und Aion vielleicht eher eine art von Auto die nicht unbedingt jedermans sache ist. Ein SUV z.B.


----------



## Tamîkus (1. Februar 2010)

Halöchen ich zock aion seit beta und bin mit meinem Kantor leider erst auf 36 weil ich eine etwas längere pause machn muste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kan net viel sagn da ich noch net auf dem max level bin aber das lvln in aion macht mir viel spass die qs unterscheiden sich net viel zu anderen mmorpgs es heist manchma gehe von a nach b oder hol x oder töte xy so und so viel bis jetzt hab ich aber nen positiven eindruck das lvln macht spass besonders wen man inner gruppe unterwegs ist oder inzstanzen bin immer auf freundliche leute gestosen oder wen ma wieder grose pvp schlachten im abyss statfinden die meisten sind zwar scho 50 aber ich geh trotzdem hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und diese ganzen fanboys komments kan ich net hören besonders die ders wow fanboy lagers haben warscheinlich net ma bis lvl 10 gespielt weils innen zu lang dauert und behaupten dan alles vom spiel zu wissen und kritisieren alles last es ma gut sein kein schwein will sich euer geflame anhören mimi wow hat das mmorpg erfunden mimi wow ist der mmorpg könig darum ziehen wir alle anderen mmorpgs in den dreck damit sie sie net spielen und statdessen zu unserer versauten comm. kommen geht einfach ma auf eure server und farmt an nem tag 20 epics spielt euer spiel und last uns unser spiel spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Die Zeiten haben sich eben geändert.



Nenn mir ein Beispiel wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (1. Februar 2010)

Das es immer wieder bei WoW ankommt :-)

Die Levelphase fand ich bei Aion auch recht gut, bis ich eben beim Stahlharkegrind ankam. Stört es eigentlich nur mich das ein Hauptbestandteil bei Aion kaum spielbar ist? Wo sind denn die !spielbaren! PVP Schlachten? Wer von euch hat sich denn Aion wegen DP oder dem crafting gekauft?

Ich wollte leveln um dann PvP zu machen und nicht leveln um dann ein Set zu farmen für PvP welches es so nicht gibt.

Grind hin grind her hätte mir alles nichts ausgemacht wenn die versprochenen Schlachten dabei gewesen wären.


----------



## Môrticielle (1. Februar 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich denke Aion wird gemolken bis es nicht mehr genug Gewinn abwirft und wird dann den selben Weg wie Tabularasa nehmen.


Nö, AION wird in Asien weiter sehr erfolgreich sein, da es genau das bietet, was asiatische MMOG-Spieler offenbar zum leben brauchen: Wenig Inhalte und stupide, unendliche Wiederholung desselben Vorganges (auch grinden genannt). Das kommt in der westlichen Welt nicht so gut an und daher werden die Spielerzahlen in NA/EU im Laufe des Jahres 2010 von ehemals 300.000 auf geschätzte 100.000 zurückgehen, sich dann aber auf dem Niveau halten (subjektive Schätzung und keine absolute Weisheit). Daß es hier nicht völlig untergehen wird, dafür werden die mangaphilen Spieler der MMOG-Szene schon sorgen. Da das Spiel für den asiatischen Markt entwicklet wurde, ist das Geschäft in EU und NA für NC Soft weitestgehend uninteressant. Dementsprechend wird sich auch an dem Grundkonzept NICHTS ändern. Ich sage dies extra noch mal für diejenigen, die immer glauben, es würde schon irgendwann nach ihren Wünschen angepaßt werden. Hakt das ab! AION ist für Asien konzipiert, Grinding und wenig Inhalte werden immer so bleiben.


----------



## Helmchen123 (1. Februar 2010)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Nö, AION wird in Asien weiter sehr erfolgreich sein, da es genau das bietet, was asiatische MMOG-Spieler offenbar zum leben brauchen: Wenig Inhalte und stupide, unendliche Wiederholung desselben Vorganges (auch grinden genannt). Das kommt in der westlichen Welt nicht so gut an...



Da stellt sich eigendlich nurnoch die Frage wann NC-Soft sich überlegt die Ivasion auf dem westlichen Markt aufzugeben und die Server schliesst.Aber hey evtl. besteht ja Hoffnung das eure Chars auf irgend nen Asia Server umgesiedelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. Februar 2010)

Habt ihr vielleicht mal daran gedacht, dass es auch in Europa/Amerika Spieler gibt, die dieses Spielkonzept mögen? Die für einen Erfolg (und dazu gehört auch Stufe 50 werden) arbeiten wollen, und nicht das max level hinterher geworfen haben möchten wie in WoW + Co? Mir sind 100.000 Spieler, die wissen wie AION ist, tausendmal lieber als 500.000 Spieler, die an jeder Ecke heulen.


----------



## Tamîkus (1. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht mal daran gedacht, dass es auch in Europa/Amerika Spieler gibt, die dieses Spielkonzept mögen? Die für einen Erfolg (und dazu gehört auch Stufe 50 werden) arbeiten wollen, und nicht das max level hinterher geworfen haben möchten wie in WoW + Co? Mir sind 100.000 Spieler, die wissen wie AION ist, tausendmal lieber als 500.000 Spieler, die an jeder Ecke heulen.



/sign


----------



## Helmchen123 (1. Februar 2010)

Seh ich anders....Mir sind 500.000 Leute die ihr Maul aufmachen wenn ihnen was nicht passt lieber als 100.000 Leute die sich nicht trauen auf einen Mißstand hinzuweisen und sich verstellen...


----------



## Torrance (1. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Seh ich anders....



Ich find es Schade das Leute wie du, anderen Leuten erzählen wollen, wie sie ihre Freizeit verbringen sollen.

Frohes weiterflamen an einen sehr schönen Spiel.

PS: Och Schade ist auch, das du deinen Betrag noch schnell bearbeitest hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (1. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Ich find es Schade das Leute wie du, anderen Leuten erzählen wollen, wie sie ihre Freizeit verbringen sollen.
> 
> Frohes weiterflamen an einen sehr schönen Spiel.
> 
> ...



Jo ich hab mir gedacht bevor dann gleich wieder so heuler wie du kommen schreib ichs lieber etwas netter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (1. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Seh ich anders....Mir sind 500.000 Leute die ihr Maul aufmachen wenn ihnen was nicht passt lieber als 100.000 Leute die sich nicht trauen auf einen Mißstand hinzuweisen und sich verstellen...



sie haben ihr maul in wow aufgerisen ja sie haben auch das bekomen was sie wolten aber wo bleibt dan der reiz sie schimpften jeder soll den content sehen es wurde gemacht sie heulten sie wollen schneller lvln wurde auch gemacht sie flenten schneller epics zu kriegen wurde auch gemacht wo bleibt dan der reiz wen sie immer das bekommen was sie wollen und ihnen alles in den schoos geworfen wird weil blizzard ihre kunden mit allen mittel behalten will und im nachhinein beschweren sich die leute weil alles zu einfach ist


----------



## Helmchen123 (1. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> sie haben ihr maul in wow aufgerisen ja sie haben auch das bekomen was sie wolten aber wo bleibt dan der reiz sie schimpften jeder soll den content sehen es wurde gemacht sie heulten sie wollen schneller lvln wurde auch gemacht sie flenten schneller epics zu kriegen wurde auch gemacht wo bleibt dan der reiz wen sie immer das bekommen was sie wollen und ihnen alles in den schoos geworfen wird und im nachhinein beschweren sich die leute weil alles zu einfach ist



Die einzigen die sich darüber beschweren sind diejenigen die die Instanz zwar durchgespielt haben aber noch keinen einzigen Hardmode gesehen haben. Zu leicht ist es sicher nicht. Es ist viel besser für die breite Masse wo dann auch mal jemand der nur 1-2 mal pro Woche zum zocken kommt eine Instanz im Endcontent sehen kann.


----------



## Sin (1. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Seh ich anders....Mir sind 500.000 Leute die ihr Maul aufmachen wenn ihnen was nicht passt lieber als 100.000 Leute die sich nicht trauen auf einen Mißstand hinzuweisen und sich verstellen...



Hmm vielleicht hab ich mich etwas blöd ausgedrückt. Mir ging es nicht darum keine kritik zu äussern. Solange es konstruktive Kritik ist, ist sie sogar angebracht. Aber viele Leute hier wollen etwas aus Aion machen, was es nicht ist, und auch niemals sein wird. 
Aion geht nicht den konventionellen weg wie WoW oder Warhammer. Ich denke Aion möchte bewusst ein anderes klientel ansprechen. Was die Leute momentan fordern, ist in etwa vergleichbar damit, wenn man fordern würde in Starwars Galaxies die Lichtschwerter abzuschaffen, oder in Herr der Ringe online die Orcs. 
Als NCsoft sagte, dass sie Aion an den Westlichen Markt anpassen, hieß das nicht zwangsläufig alle 5 Meter 20 quests und lvl 50 in 5 Tagen und sein PVP Set nach 10. 

Es mag für einige wirklich nicht ersichtlich sein, aber es gibt wirklich Menschen, auch in Deutschland, die mögen es halt sich stundenlang irgendwo hin zu stellen und stupide npcs zu töten, oder 50 mal in eine Instanz zu gehen wegen einem Setteil. 

Wenn wir das mal wieder auf den Automarkt beziehen: Ihr fordert das alle autos so sind wie der VW Golf. VW Polo wäre noch akzeptabel (da gleiche Marke), aber wehe jemand möchte einen Hyundai fahren. Ihr habt euch in endeffekt einen Hyundai gekauft, weil ihr einen VW Golf erwartet habt, und sucht nun möglichkeiten ein VW Golf Kit für den Hyundai zu kaufen damit er genauso aussieht und genauso fährt wie der Golf.


----------



## Tamîkus (1. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Die einzigen die sich darüber beschweren sind diejenigen die die Instanz zwar durchgespielt haben aber noch keinen einzigen Hardmode gesehen haben. Zu leicht ist es sicher nicht. Es ist viel besser für die breite Masse wo dann auch mal jemand der nur 1-2 mal pro Woche zum zocken kommt eine Instanz im Endcontent sehen kann.



die hardmodes sind auch net das ware heute läuft man mit rnds pdok 10er und 25 durch und ist in1-2 stunden fertig oder die leute suchn sich schnell ne rnd und geh uldu 10er und 25er an nem abend die hardmodes machn für die 310% drachen mit denen jeder boon rumfliegt icc zu clearen wird auch net schwer werden weil man für den heroischen modus man arthas töten mus was dazu führen wird das gleich am gleichen tag als der arthas wing rauskommt *ensidia world first arthas kill* und 2 wochen später* ensidia world first icc 25er auf heroischen modus*


----------



## Torrance (1. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Jo ich hab mir gedacht bevor dann gleich wieder so heuler wie du kommen schreib ichs lieber etwas netter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Netter? Ich glaub, das musste du noch üben. Aber vielleicht solltest du nicht von dir auf andere schliessen. AION ist halt was anderes als zb WoW und ja das ist gut so. Ich könnte dir nun nochmal alles aufzählen, wieso AION anders ist, aber das sollte inzwischen klar sein. Und zu deinem "die haben nicht mal den Hardmode gesehen" gerede, geh ich lieber nicht drauf ein. 
Auch da hat jeder seine einige Meinung.

Frohes "mein Spiel ist besser als deines" gesinge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (1. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> die hardmodes sind auch net das ware heute läuft man mit rnds pdok 10er und 25 durch und ist in1-2 stunden fertig oder die leute suchn sich schnell ne rnd und geh uldu 10er und 25er an nem abend die hardmodes machn für die 310% drachen mit denen jeder boon rumfliegt icc zu clearen wird auch net schwer werden weil man für den heroischen modus man arthas töten mus was dazu führen wird das gleich am gleichen tag als der arthas wing rauskommt *ensidia world first arthas kill* und 2 wochen später* ensidia world first icc 25er auf heroischen modus*



Du hast vergessen, dass Blizzard direkt 1-2 Tage später alles nerft, weil es ja so nicht gedacht war. So und nun zurück zumThema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohes finden des eigentlichen Themas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (1. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen, dass Blizzard direkt 1-2 Tage später alles nerft, weil es ja so nicht gedacht war. So und nun zurück zumThema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (1. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Netter? Ich glaub, das musste du noch üben. Aber vielleicht solltest du nicht von dir auf andere schliessen. AION ist halt was anderes als zb WoW und ja das ist gut so. Ich könnte dir nun nochmal alles aufzählen, wieso AION anders ist, aber das sollte inzwischen klar sein. Und zu deinem "die haben nicht mal den Hardmode gesehen" gerede, geh ich lieber nicht drauf ein.
> Auch da hat jeder seine einige Meinung.
> 
> Frohes "mein Spiel ist besser als deines" gesinge.
> ...



Mir ist völlig egal was für wen nun schlechter oder besser ist , was mich stört sind die Leute die offensichlich lügen und somit andere Leute täuschen die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich das Spiel zu kaufen. Dieses ganze dämliche gehype und gelüge bringt euch nix es trägt nur dazu bei das mehr Spieler enttäuscht weren und solche Vereine wie NC-Soft mehr Geld verdienen.


----------



## Torrance (1. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> ... was mich stört sind die Leute die offensichlich lügen und somit andere Leute täuschen die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich das Spiel zu kaufen.



Was denn für Lügen? Jeder der ernsthaft AION spielt, wird sagen das AION zu einen gewissen Grad reines Grinden ist, das es Quests gibt, eine sehr nette Story, Instanzen und PvP. Das sind nunmal Tatsachen. Ob man sich damit anfreunden kann, wie AION ist, steht wieder ganz woanders und wird schon seit Release von viele Leuten hier im Forum gesagt. Wenn man aber Spielern zu hört, die gedacht haben, sie haben nun ein neues WoW, dafür kann keiner was und das hat auch nix mit täuschung zutun.
Jeder muss halt selber sehen, ob es ihm gefällt oder nicht. Aber wenn ich sehe, das Leute die vll 25 und 30 Level geschafft haben, meinen sie könnten sich eine Ordentliche Meinung bilden, dann sträubt sich alles bei mir. Auch wenn AION nun 5 Monate bzw 1,5 Jahre auf den Markt ist, kann man noch nix über seine Zukunft sagen. Leben und leben lassen. Immer diese Rumzicke von Spielern xy an Spielen wie AION. 



Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Dieses ganze dämliche gehype und gelüge bringt euch nix es trägt nur dazu bei das mehr Spieler enttäuscht weren und solche Vereine wie NC-Soft mehr Geld verdienen.



WoW wird seit Release gehypt und es ist kein Ende in Sicht. Und dort werden sicher mehr Spieler getäuscht als in jeden anderem Hype der letzten 5 Jahre nach WoW.

Frohes leveln auf Level 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (1. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Was denn für Lügen? Jeder der ernsthaft AION spielt, wird sagen das AION zu einen gewissen Grad reines Grinden ist, das es Quests gibt, eine sehr nette Story, Instanzen und PvP. Das sind nunmal Tatsachen. Ob man sich damit anfreunden kann, wie AION ist, steht wieder ganz woanders und wird schon seit Release von viele Leuten hier im Forum gesagt. Wenn man aber Spielern zu hört, die gedacht haben, sie haben nun ein neues WoW, dafür kann keiner was und das hat auch nix mit täuschung zutun.
> Jeder muss halt selber sehen, ob es ihm gefällt oder nicht. Aber wenn ich sehe, das Leute die vll 25 und 30 Level geschafft haben, meinen sie könnten sich eine Ordentliche Meinung bilden, dann sträubt sich alles bei mir. Auch wenn AION nun 5 Monate bzw 1,5 Jahre auf den Markt ist, kann man noch nix über seine Zukunft sagen. Leben und leben lassen. Immer diese Rumzicke von Spielern xy an Spielen wie AION.
> ...



Naja, lies dir mal mehrere Threads hier durch (auch in diesem Thread auf früheren Seiten) und du wirst feststellen müssen, dass es tatsächlich genug Leute gibt, die mit Geschichten daherkommen wie:

- Aion ist auch nicht mehr Grind als WoW Classic
- WoW hat auch nicht mehr PVE Inis als Aion (besonders weil man in WoW die halben nicht zählen braucht)
- Droprates von Aion sind vom Zeitaufwand her ähnlich wie "Raidgrind" in WoW
usw.

Das sind dann tatsächlich sehr irreführende Angaben für jemanden der vielleicht von WoW kommt und sich überlegt mit Aion anzufangen. Da ist es doch gut, dass auch manch einer (egal ob nun WoW oder Aion Anhänger) diese Dinge einigermaßen ins rechte Licht rückt. Auch kann man wirklich nur immer wieder betonen, dass Aion bis Stufe 40 nicht wirklich auf das Spiel ab Stufe 40 schließen lässt und man sich ernsthaft mit dem Urteil (oder der Bewertung von Endgame Kritik) zurückhalten sollte, wenn man gerade mal Stufe 36 oder so ist.

Dagegen, dass jemand gern grindet, den "seltenen" Loot und das aufwändige Crafting mag etc. ist natürlich nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Manfred64 (1. Februar 2010)

Kann ich als HdRO Spieler nur zustimmen.
Ich habe diesen Threat interessehalber gelesen, weil mich doch auch interessiert was sich über 
Mittelerde hinaus tut.
Was da beschrieben wurde, sicherlich subjektiv gehalten und doch informativ, lässt mich freudig
wieder nach Mittelerde zurückkehren.
Allerdings sollte jeder der sich für HdRO interessiert 2 Dinge wissen - sie/er sollte an der Story interessiert sein
und damit leben können, dass im Grunde PvP nicht existiert.



Enrico300 schrieb:


> @Uktawa, absolut deiner Meinung!!!
> Und wer wirklich eine Abwechslung zu WoW sucht, versucht mal Herr der Ringe Online, ein super tolles und spannendes Spiel!!!


----------



## Helmchen123 (1. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Was denn für Lügen?



Ich war beim Start von Aion dabei, es gab hier unzählige Threads das Aion keinstenfalls ein Asia-Grinder ist, es wurde vom ach so tollen Rift und Massen PvP gesprochen etc. . Bis lvl 36 hab ichs geschafft.. 

Vor 2 Tagen komm ich hier ins Forum sehe den Beitrag und wieder dieser absolut lächerliche Unsinn, da platzt mir der Kragen. 

Wenn man selbst schon einige male auf diese nett ausgedrückt "beschönigungen" reingefallen ist dann ist ja wohl klar das man sich mal Luft machen muss und andere Leute davor warnt.


----------



## Sin (1. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> - Aion ist auch nicht mehr Grind als WoW Classic
> - WoW hat auch nicht mehr PVE Inis als Aion (besonders weil man in WoW die halben nicht zählen braucht)
> - Droprates von Aion sind vom Zeitaufwand her ähnlich wie "Raidgrind" in WoW
> usw.



Vom Grundprinzip her, sind diese Kommentare gar nicht so ungelogen.

Instanzen WoW Classic (man kann bei Aion halt keine Addons dazu zählen)
- Ragefire
- Todesminen
- Die Höhlen des Wegklagens
- Burg Schattenfang
- Tiefschwarze Grotte
- Kral der Klingenhauer
- Gnomeregan
- Kloster
- Uldaman
- Hügel der Klingenhauer
- Zul Farak
- Maraudon
- Der Versunkene Tempel
- Scholomace
- Stratholme
- UBRS
- LBRS
- Schwarzfelstiefen

Das sind so die normalen Gruppeninstanzen in WoW = 18 Instanzen

In aion haben wir:
- Nochsana ausbildungslager
- Himmelstempel
- Feuertempel
- Linke Kammer
- Rechte Kammer
- Schwefelbaumnest
- Stahlharke
- Alquima Labor
- Lepharisten Geheimlabor
- Indratu Festung
- Azoturan Festung
- Draupnir Höhle
- Abyss von Asteria
- Krotan Kammer
- Kysis Kammer
- Miren Kammer
- Untergrundfestung von Roah
- Adma Festung
- Dredgion
- Geheimlabor von Theomebos
- Poeta der Finsterniss 

Sind immerhin 21 Instanzen. Der einzige unterschied zu WoW ist, dass die meisten Instanzen nicht zu jeder Zeit verfügbar sind, sondern ans PVP gekoppelt sind. Also wer in die PVE Inis will, muss erstmal eine Festung erobern muss, bzw via Rift ins Feindgebiet muss.

Was den Grindanteil angeht: Kann zwar nicht behaupten, dass ich in WoW Classic mehr gegrindet habe, aber vielleicht ist es nur eine Subjektive einschätzung.
Dennoch muss ich dem anderen Teil zustimmen: Die normalen 6er Instanzen lassen sich von Zeitaufwand mit dem Raiden in WoW vergleichen (zumindest zu classic zeiten). Wer damals Moltencore + co geraidet hat, weiss das man bei 40 Mann schon länger auf sein Item warten musste. Zwar sind in Aion nur 6 Mann unterwegs, aber vom Zeit/item verhältnis ist es im Grunde genommen gleichwertig.


----------



## Helmchen123 (1. Februar 2010)

Der Vergleich ist echt lustig...

Wenn du Aion schon mit WoW vergleichst dann bleib bei den Tatsachen, WoW zum jetzigen Zeipunkt und Aion zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt alles andere ist total lächerlich.. 

Wenn ich mich heute für WoW (wotlk) oder Aion entscheiden müsste dann sollte der Vergleich nicht so hinken.

Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht weder spiel noch mag ich wow besonders allerdings mag ich Aion noch weniger...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. Februar 2010)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Alter, du hast echt n' übles Leben.



ich habe seine liste fortgeführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (1. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Vom Grundprinzip her, sind diese Kommentare gar nicht so ungelogen.
> 
> Instanzen WoW Classic (man kann bei Aion halt keine Addons dazu zählen)
> - Ragefire
> ...



Ich habe nur den "Classic" Grind mit dem von Aion jetzt verglichen. Ansonsten die Spiele im jetzigen Zustand.

Wenn man PVE Inis zum Release der jeweiligen Spiele vergleicht schaut es anders aus. Vergleicht man so wie du, dann mag zwar die reine Anzahl nahezu identisch sein, aber es wird halt auch dezent verschwiegen, dass nur Steelrake und Dark Poeta ansatzweise interessant gestaltete PVE Inis sind, wie man sie vom Niveau her aus WoW oder HDRO kennt. Besonders die Festungsinis sind durch die Bank scriptfreie Orte in die man ein paar hundert Elite-Mobs platziert hat. Der name PVE-Instanz ist hier fast schon auf die technische Seite beschränkt (ist halt instanziert) und so gesehen müsstest du auch Krall Elite Gebiete usw. gleich als PVE-Elite Grinds dazuzählen.

Und das mit den Dropraten ist auch irreführend. Es mag zwar sein, dass man vom Gesamtzeitaufwand her ähnlich lange braucht, aber Aion gewinnt mit Abstand in der Kategorie "monoton", denn man muss um ein vielfaches öfter denselben Kontent bestreiten (16fach so oft ca.) als dies bei WoW Raids der Fall ist (siehe frühere Postings). Der Grind ist auch hier viel höher bei Aion. Außerdem hat Raiden viele Aspekte, die es beim Abfarmen von DP in einer 6er Gruppe überhaupt nicht gibt.


----------



## Nadaria (1. Februar 2010)

Ich würde jedem raten finger weg von Aion... wartet noch 3-4 Monate entweder hat NCSoft bis dahin den europäischen Markt komplett aufgegeben oder sie haben geschnallt das wir nicht die kleinen dummen Idioten sind mit denen sie alles machen können. 
Es sind ja gottseidank nicht alle so das sie noch freudig in die Hände patschen obwohl selbst nach mehr als 4 Monaten NCSoft weder Support noch Community Betreuung bietet. Mal von der mehr als lahmarschigen und dürftigen Contententwicklung abgesehen...
Und ja ich bin ein ganz böser Flamer den es nicht ausreicht das Amboss auf twittert postet wie lecker seine Makkaroni waren.

Mag ja sein das es am schluss 1000 Spieler gibt die auf Support scheißen, keinen Content brauchen weil sie gern wie am Fließband Mobs grinden. Jedem das seine. Nur wird das garantiert nicht ausreichen in Europa den Spielbetrieb aufrechtzuerhalten. Obwohl es andere Gründe waren aber man sieht ja wo Tabula Rasa heute ist....

Und nur um euch mal klar zu machen was auf euch zu kommt (diejenigen die noch nicht 50 sind):
Während die Dropchance in den unteren level schon fast zu hoch war wird sie mit 50 zum Alptraum. 
Nach 200h Grindzeit (mit lvl 50 49er Mobs gegrindet) und ca 16.000 Kills:
- 0 Brauchbare Items oder Stigmas
- 0 epics
- 5 wertlose stigmas
- 2 blaue items (wertlos nur zum entzaubern oder npc)
- 9 grüne items (natürlich auch wertlos nur für npc)
- ca 40 weiße items (npc)
Daraus kommen dann so 20 Millionen Kinah
Wem das reicht... nur wohl gemerkt für jemanden der 2h pro Tag spielt sind das 100 Tage spielzeit für diese ausbeute


----------



## Snek2009 (1. Februar 2010)

haja das Problem bei Aion is halt echt dasses für Asiatischen Markt entwickelt wurde... 
und da wir schonmal dabei sind : 
das problem bei WoW (World of Warcraft ) ist eindeutig die Community! 

so punkt ende der diskussion satzzeichen stinken und ich geh jetzt mittagessen n schönen tag noch und Templer ftw ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloob (1. Februar 2010)

als ob die community unterschiedlich wäre^^ es gibt in beiden spielen genau die selben schwachköpfe und "helden"


----------



## Fusie (1. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wenn du was wie WoW illst, warum spielst du dann Aion? Bzw kein WoW?


Wo steht das ich etwas wie WoW will? Allerhöchstens in den Köpfen der verblendeten Spielehersteller, denn da hechelt alles hinter WoW her anstatt sich eine eigene Nische zu suchen und diese erfolgreich zu besetzen...
Was ich will? Nicht mehr und nicht weniger als eine gewisse Qualität und die Einhaltung von gewissen Standards, die man HEUTE als üblich erachtet.
Und genau daran scheitern viele Hersteller... und dann ist es natüüürlich der böse Markt, der Schuld ist... nicht man selbst mit dem halb vergurkten "WoW-Killer"...



> Man kann, wie oben schon gesagt wurde, kein Spiel von 0 auf 100 starten. Stell dir mal vor, WoW hätte so gestartet wie es jetzt ist. Viele Leute hätten schnell wieder aufgehört. Dann wäre das einzige was Blizzard geblieben wäre, ein riesiger Geldverlust.


Ja, mit der Einstellung hätten wir heute wahrscheinlich noch keinen Storm, kein fliessendes Wasser und würden unser Geschäft noch immer über irgendwelche Balken verrichten...
Und doch... komisch das Blizzard es geschafft hat ein Spiel raus zu bringen, das im "Release" Zustand, so weit war, wie manch "WoW-Killer" es erst nach Jahren wurde.



> Man muss erstmal gucken wie die Spieler das Spiel annehmen. Wo kann man verbesserungen einbauen usw.
> Guckt man sich WoW nur rein vom praktischen an, wie es am Anfang war, gab es da Buggs ohne Ende.
> Hier ein Fehler, da ein Fehler.


WoW war man Anfang spielbarer als manch neues heutige Spiel, wenn ich da nur an die Menge von Server denke, die bereits zum Start für Spieler bereit standen, denke da kann sich NCSaft eine ganze Scheibe von abschneiden.



> Hätten die meisten so eine Einstellung wie in Aion, wäre WoW nach dem ersten Jahr im Nirvana verschwunden, weil viele aufgehört hätten.


Ja, wer hätte auch über längere Zeit sich a. erst ellenlang in eine Warteschleife gehangen und b. danach nochmals wie ein Roboter Level um Level um Level mit wirklich verdammt viel geistigen Leerlauf durch gezogen, da muss man schon etwas schmerzfrei sein.



> Ich habe auch noch nie gehört, dass jemand ein MMO sofort perfekt hatte. Das benötig Zeit. Und die zeit hat man nur, wenn man das Geld hat. Und das geld ist auch nicht einfach da.
> Bisher wächst Geld nämlich noch nicht auf Bäumen.


WoW war vielleicht nicht perfekt, aber so perfekt wie man es brauch um mehr Spieler an ein MMO zu binden als die ganzen bisher erschienen "WoW-Killer" je in der Lage zu waren.
Und wer Geld will, der muss es sich eben verdienen, und das klappt gewiss nicht mit halbgaren Spielen und massenhaft Versprechen, die niemals eingehalten werden.

Ach ja, in HdRo gibt es also kein PvP... so so... wie war das noch, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die ... halten.
Das war vor ein paar Tagen dann gewiss eine Einbildung, wo ich mit einem super geführten Monstertrupp durch das PvP Gebiet gestreunert bin und wir den so genannten Helden an mancher Stelle das Fell über die Ohren gezogen haben.
Klar ist das nicht einfach Charakter ausstatten, in die Warteschleife hängen, Gegner umklatschen, tolle Epixxxel kaufen, und wieder von vorne... da brauch es schon etwas mehr für.

1. Einen Leiter der auch wirklich seine Monster einteilt und diese auch LEITET.
2. Genug Monster, die gewillt sind gemeinsam auf Sieg zu spielen.

Ich war mit meinem frischen Saboteur nur einige Stunden dabei, lag auch oft als erstes im Dreck, Heilaggro ist wirklich übel, aber verdammt, was hat die Aktion einen Heidenspass gemacht wenn wir einer Heldengruppe richtig schön in die Flanke gefallen sind, und die dann aus ihren schimmernden Rüstungen gehustet haben, da ist einem so richtig warm ums dunkle Herz geworden.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. Februar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Nach 200h Grindzeit



Ok das reicht schon, ich grinde nie bestimmte mobs und krieg trotzdem genug geld rein durch poeta, weiße drops und die entzauberungssteine ausem loot wenn ihn keiner brauch


----------



## Braamséry (1. Februar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Ich würde jedem raten finger weg von Aion... wartet noch 3-4 Monate entweder hat NCSoft bis dahin den europäischen Markt komplett aufgegeben oder sie haben geschnallt das wir nicht die kleinen dummen Idioten sind mit denen sie alles machen können.



Solche Meinungen brauch man eigentlich wenig. Weil sich keiner auf die Meinung eines anderen, seine eigene Ohne Erfahrung bilden kann.

Wenn ich dir z.B. sage, dass Handball scheiße ist. Würdest du es deswegen, weil ich es dir sage, nie gucken oder ausprobieren und anderen das selbe sagen? 
Wenn dann jmd käme und dich dazu bringt es zu spielen und du merkst, dass es doch gut ist, denkst du eher, was für ein idiot dir da vorher geraten hat kein handball zu spielen.



Fusie schrieb:


> Wo steht das ich etwas wie WoW will? Allerhöchstens in den Köpfen der verblendeten Spielehersteller, denn da hechelt alles hinter WoW her anstatt sich eine eigene Nische zu suchen und diese erfolgreich zu besetzen...
> Was ich will? Nicht mehr und nicht weniger als eine gewisse Qualität und die Einhaltung von gewissen Standards, die man HEUTE als üblich erachtet.
> Und genau daran scheitern viele Hersteller... und dann ist es natüüürlich der böse Markt, der Schuld ist... nicht man selbst mit dem halb vergurkten "WoW-Killer"...



Es stand, bei dem Lob gegenüber WoW auch nirgends, dass du kein Spiel wie WoW willst.



Fusie schrieb:


> Ja, mit der Einstellung hätten wir heute wahrscheinlich noch keinen Storm, kein fliessendes Wasser und würden unser Geschäft noch immer über irgendwelche Balken verrichten...
> Und doch... komisch das Blizzard es geschafft hat ein Spiel raus zu bringen, das im "Release" Zustand, so weit war, wie manch "WoW-Killer" es erst nach Jahren wurde.



Sag bloß, dass das erste Kraftwerk mit der Erfindung des Storms da war. Dass die ersten Wasserwerke auch da waren, weil jemand die Idee eines Wasserturms hatte. 
Ich erinnere mal daran wie zäh das leveln zu classic war. Dass es damals keine Raidinstanzen von anfang an gab. Es gab haufenweise Bugs und der Support war auch net optimal, vllt beser als in aion, aber noch lange net optimal.




Fusie schrieb:


> Ja, wer hätte auch über längere Zeit sich a. erst ellenlang in eine Warteschleife gehangen und b. danach nochmals wie ein Roboter Level um Level um Level mit wirklich verdammt viel geistigen Leerlauf durch gezogen, da muss man schon etwas schmerzfrei sein.
> 
> 
> WoW war vielleicht nicht perfekt, aber so perfekt wie man es brauch um mehr Spieler an ein MMO zu binden als die ganzen bisher erschienen "WoW-Killer" je in der Lage zu waren.
> Und wer Geld will, der muss es sich eben verdienen, und das klappt gewiss nicht mit halbgaren Spielen und massenhaft Versprechen, die niemals eingehalten werden.



Hört sich an wie Politik.

Und der rest war wohl weniger an mich gerichtet.


----------



## Nadaria (1. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Solche Meinungen brauch man eigentlich wenig. Weil sich keiner auf die Meinung eines anderen, seine eigene Ohne Erfahrung bilden kann.
> 
> Wenn ich dir z.B. sage, dass Handball scheiße ist. Würdest du es deswegen, weil ich es dir sage, nie gucken oder ausprobieren und anderen das selbe sagen?
> Wenn dann jmd käme und dich dazu bringt es zu spielen und du merkst, dass es doch gut ist, denkst du eher, was für ein idiot dir da vorher geraten hat kein handball zu spielen.



Wer sagt denn das Aion scheiße ist ganz im Gegenteil.... sonst würde ich es wohl kaum spielen...

Das was NCSoft derzeit abzieht ist scheiße... Wie sie mit Kunden umgehen.. das sie ein Spiel ohne Support starten obwohl sie viel mehr Erfahrung mit MMORPG's haben .. ja sogar mehr als Blizzard denn sie waren früher auf dem Markt...
Das sie sich Zeit lassen mit dingen die sich schnell beheben lassen würden... Feedback von der Community nur teilweise und extrem langsam annehmen und umsetzen... Keine Kommunikation bis auf den Twitter Mist...
Wer so mit Kunden umgeht wird früher oder später das beste Spiel in den Graben setzen und NCSoft ist derzeit auf dem besten weg dazu (und ich rede jetzt natürlich nur vom europäischen Markt) auch gibt es bisher keine Ankündigung die diesen Trend stoppen könnte... Ganz im Gegenteil kostenpflichtige Dienste werden reingepatcht statt extrem wichtige Dinge zu behandeln was eher nach Verarschung sich anhört als nach irgendwas anderem...

Ich denke eben entweder kriegen sie die Kurve was man so in 3-4 Monaten wissen dürfte oder eben nicht... und wenn sie die Kurve kriegen wäre es schade das jetzt potentielle Spieler mit dem aktuellen Mist vergrault werden und nie mehr wieder kommen...


----------



## Helmchen123 (1. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Solche Meinungen brauch man eigentlich wenig. Weil sich keiner auf die Meinung eines anderen, seine eigene Ohne Erfahrung bilden kann.



Willst du ihm verbieten seine Meinung zu äussern obwohl er sie auch noch begründet hat? Solche Meinungen wie du sie verbieten willst ersparen so manchem die Anschaffungskosten.


----------



## OldboyX (1. Februar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das Aion scheiße ist ganz im Gegenteil.... sonst würde ich es wohl kaum spielen...
> 
> Das was NCSoft derzeit abzieht ist scheiße... Wie sie mit Kunden umgehen.. das sie ein Spiel ohne Support starten obwohl sie viel mehr Erfahrung mit MMORPG's haben .. ja sogar mehr als Blizzard denn sie waren früher auf dem Markt...
> Das sie sich Zeit lassen mit dingen die sich schnell beheben lassen würden... Feedback von der Community nur teilweise und extrem langsam annehmen und umsetzen... Keine Kommunikation bis auf den Twitter Mist...
> ...



Aion ist eben ein koreanisches Spiel und NCSoft West nur ein Publisher. Auch wenn z.B. Leute wie Amboss sofort merken, dass der Großteil der Community erhöhte Droprates möchte und eine Anpassung der QuestXP usw. so sind ihm die Hände gebunden. Er kann es nur seinen Vorgesetzten erzählen und die leiten es dann (in welcher Form auch immer) an die Verantwortlichen in Korea weiter, welche es an die Design-Verantwortlichen dort weiterleiten. Diese jedoch haben mit dem "westlichen" Aion schon nicht mehr wirklich was zu tun und sie
a) verstehen nicht was der Aufruhr soll 
b) sind mäßig interessiert, da der Erfolg von NCSoft West maximal gegeben ist
c) legen ihr Spiel für Asien aus
d) haben einen gewissen Stolz was ihr Produkt betrifft (sowohl kulturell als auch politisch wollen sie sich ungern Änderungen aus dem Westen diktieren lassen)
usw.

Also äußern sie Bedenken ihren Vorgesetzten gegenüber ob es klug sei das Spiel wegen der paar Westler abzuändern, bzw. unterschiedliche RewardSysteme für die verschiedenen Regionen einzuführen usw. Diese Bedenken müssen dann wieder den langen Weg der Kommunikation zurück nehmen usw.

Nichts in Aion wird jemals "schnell" auf das Feedback aus EU&USA hin geändert werden. Das wäre unlogisch, solange man zwei identische Clients für East und West hat.


----------



## Uktawa (1. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Aion ist eben ein koreanisches Spiel und NCSoft West nur ein Publisher. Auch wenn z.B. Leute wie Amboss sofort merken, dass der Großteil der Community erhöhte Droprates möchte und eine Anpassung der QuestXP usw. so sind ihm die Hände gebunden. Er kann es nur seinen Vorgesetzten erzählen und die leiten es dann (in welcher Form auch immer) an die Verantwortlichen in Korea weiter, welche es an die Design-Verantwortlichen dort weiterleiten. Diese jedoch haben mit dem "westlichen" Aion schon nicht mehr wirklich was zu tun und sie
> a) verstehen nicht was der Aufruhr soll
> b) sind mäßig interessiert, da der Erfolg von NCSoft West maximal gegeben ist
> c) legen ihr Spiel für Asien aus
> ...



Gut erkannt !

Und genau das wird Aion EU/NA irgendwann das Genick brechen. Die EU/NA Versionen sind halt nur weiter gereichte Versionen. Für jeden Furz den sie im Spiel machen wollen müssen sie in Asien nachfragen ob sie das dürfen und wenn ja in wlchem Maße. Und das dies früher oder später zu Problemen führen wird, kann sich jeder ausmalen. 
Es zeigt sich doch das NC-Soft selbst wenn sie wollten, nicht so könnten wie viele User es hier gerne hätten. Und das muss der einen oder andere scheinbar erstmal erkennen. Dann dürfte auch schnell klar werden, wenn mal irgendwann Contend nachgereicht werden sollte (was ja in den Sternen steht) dann mit Sicherheit nach asiatischem gutdünken.
Ich denke Aion wird in Asien weiterhin Erfolgreich sein und sich auch lange in den Top 10 dort halten können. Aber wir sind hier nicht Asien, wir haben nunmal ne andere "MMO-Kultur" und das die sich von der der Asiaten unterscheidet sollte wohl klar sein.


----------



## Virthu (1. Februar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Nach 200h Grindzeit (mit lvl 50 49er Mobs gegrindet) und ca 16.000 Kills:
> - 0 Brauchbare Items oder Stigmas
> - 0 epics
> - 5 wertlose stigmas
> ...



ich frage mich, warum man sich das antut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 200 stunden hören sich eh nach einem bot an, wie auch 4 50er. es wird ja immer abenteuerlicher hier.

jedenfalls war ich eben für 2 stunden in 3 festungsinstanzen. angenehme gruppe, aber mit ein paar fehlpulls, bisserl chaos - das übliche eben. dazu ts und nette gespräche. nach diesen besagten 2 stunden bin ich also um 3k AP, ca 800k kinah und ein paar weitere AP-items reicher.

man rechne das auf 200 stunden hoch und wundere sich, warum sich jemand freiwillig den grind antut und sich dann darüber beschwert.


----------



## Snek2009 (1. Februar 2010)

das sind die leute die instanzen noch nich entdeckt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (obwohl man da ja auch so was ähnliches macht wie grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

ok ich nehm das mit der WoW Community zurück wir deutschen sind einfach assozial und dämmlich geworden, deshalb klappt das mit den Communitys nich! Aggro Berlin is schuld! und die Hauptschullehrer! ach ja fast hätt ich die Drogen vergessen... ;P;P ( also bis zum ersten Komma mein ich das vollkommen ernst!)


----------



## Nahemis (1. Februar 2010)

Aion ist ein geiles Spiel!!

-tolle Grafik
-Instanzen machen Spass
-Rüstungen sehen super aus
-Gamplay ist das beste was ich kenne
-community ist nett
-tolle Storyline mit Videosequenzen
-usw

Ich kann Aion jedem empfehlen der mmorpgs mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (1. Februar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Aion ist ein geiles Spiel!!
> 
> -tolle Grafik
> -Instanzen machen Spass
> ...



Fanboi des Monats, hört nicht auf den der lügt!
Grafik gut rest Müll, ausser Zeitverschwendung und einem GeldausmFensterwerfMechanismus hat das Spiel nix zu bieten!


----------



## Nahemis (1. Februar 2010)

hey wie stellst du mich hier da! Frechheit zu behaupten ich wäre ein lügner!

Aion ist ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Helmchen123 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich zitiere dich mal eben ja?



Nahemis schrieb:


> Sinnlose Diskusion.


----------



## Torrance (1. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Fanboi des Monats, hört nicht auf den der lügt!
> Grafik gut rest Müll, ausser Zeitverschwendung und einem GeldausmFensterwerfMechanismus hat das Spiel nix zu bieten!



Man gut das du den Durchblick hast. Und ausser Müll von dir geben kannst du auch nicht. Aber dein Name kommt sicher von einem Lord, da seine Aussagen auch nicht besser sind als deine.

Frohes weiter dummes Labern, Herr Lord.


----------



## Nadaria (1. Februar 2010)

@Virthu

Wieso man sich 200h grinden antut... Dir ist schon klar das Aion gespickt mit sowelchen Grinds ist...
Platincoinquest 2000 Platinmünzen für eine Waffe 1000 pro Rüstungsteil... Da kommst du nichtmal ansatzweise mit 200h aus ... Miraju Quest 30 Repeats a 400 Mobs + 3200 Mobs Step 6 etc....

DAS ist Aion nunmal... und obs dir mehr Spass macht 3000mal in die Festungsini zu gehen die alle gleich aussehen sei dir überlassen aber verkneif dir voreilige Schlüsse auf irgendwas...


----------



## Ascalonier (1. Februar 2010)

In Guild Wars beim englischen Distrikt gibts ne Redenart wen man schlecht im PvP ist : go back to Aion lol.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (1. Februar 2010)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> In Guild Wars beim englischen Distrikt gibts ne Redenart wen man schlecht im PvP ist : go back to Aion lol.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



böse zungen würden behaupten, guild wars wäre für spieler, die mit mehr als 8 skills pro charakter überfordert sind.


----------



## Jelly (1. Februar 2010)

Nadaria ohne dir nun zunah tretten zu wollen , aber du Kritisierst Aion an jeder möglichen und meist natürlich auch gerechtfertigten Stelle , aber warum hast du dann bitte 4 Chars hochgespielt ?

Von welchem deiner Kritikpunkte bist du ausgegangen das er durch nen neuen Max char geändert werden würde ? das Aion bei uns nicht mehr als ein Nebeneinnahme sein wird war doch von Anfang an klar

Mir macht Aion auf gewisse weise natürlich auch Spaß aber mir war auch von Anfang an klar das ich an dem Spiel net viel ändern kann, ich habe zwar einen in der Legion gehabt der Zeitweise immer mal hilfsweise auf 
Events für NCwest arbeitet und nen guten Draht zu Amboss und Co hat aber es bleibt nunmal Tatsache das auch die nicht viel machen können es ist nicht anders wie DAoC damals wo die Europa server teilweise mehrere 
Patches hinter den US Servern hinterherhinkten. Ich wünsche gerade dir das sich an Aion einiges noch ändern wird , aber nachvollziehen wieso du dich dermaßen in nen Spiel reinsteigerst was in meinen Augen nach der relativ "kurzen" Zeit 
schon sehr Richtung Sucht tendiert ( Ich gehe nicht davon aus das du Bottest da du nen Gewissen Stolz doch deutlich an den Tag legst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Natürlich muss jeder selbst wissen was er macht aber vllt wäre ne Auszeit für dich 
nicht die schlechteste Wahl , mit Glück gibts danach auch 1-2 schöne Patches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt ich will dich damit nicht Angreifen oder der gleichen aber ich finds halt schon bedenklich, aber das ist natürlich im endeffekt deine Sache.
Ich versteh dich in Vielerlei hinsicht was Aion angeht aber sich zwanghaft in nen Spiel zu versteifen find ich verfehlt den Sinn von Spielen.

lg


----------



## Ascalonier (1. Februar 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> böse zungen würden behaupten, guild wars wäre für spieler, die mit mehr als 8 skills pro charakter überfordert sind.




Die richtige Combination zu finden  von den hunderten Fertigkeiten machts und nicht immer die gleichen DoT und Buffs benützen zu müssen.
Ich sehe du hast dich nicht lange mit den Spiel beschäftigt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. Februar 2010)

Kennt ihr das Kreisraiden aus Warhammer? So ähnlich ist das hier, Kreisdiskussion. Jeder hat seinen Standpunkt und weicht nicht davon ab. Ist glaub ich mitlerweile der 10. Thread dieser Art. De facto wird es immer Leute geben, die eine andere Meinung zu dem Spiel haben als man selbst. Es ist auch gut eine eigene Meinung zu haben, es ist aber nicht gut, die Meinung anderer gleich sofort als Müll abzustempeln. Der Thread kann noch über 10 Seiten weitergeführt werden und dennoch würdet ihr keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden. Wenn euch das Spiel gefällt, spielt es, wenn es euch nicht gefällt, lasst es sein. Momentan gibt es jedoch nur zwei Fraktionen in diesem Thread: 1. Die "Aion ist ein plödes Spiel" Fraktion und 2. Die "Aion ist das beste Spiel der Welt" Fraktion. Beide Seiten verharren auf ihre Standpunkte, kein Wunder dass man keinen Kompromiss finden kann.


----------



## knusperzwieback (2. Februar 2010)

Jo, ist bei jedem neuen MMO so. War schon bei Herr der Ringe, bei Runes of Magic, bei Warhammer und wie sie alle heißen so. Wird sich wohl auch niemals ändern.

Wie du so schön sagst, wems nicht gefällt soll hat nicht weiter spielen und die andern sollens weiter spielen.

Ich für meinen Teil habe bis jetzt noch kein MMO gesehen, dass mich von der Atmosphäre und Grafik so in seinen Bann gezogen hat. Eternel Sonata als MMO. Trifft genau meinen Geschmack.

Und wenns mir irgendwann nimmer gefällt spiel ich halt was anderes. Bin ja nicht mit dem Game Verheiratet. ;-)


----------



## Braamséry (2. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das Kreisraiden aus Warhammer? So ähnlich ist das hier, Kreisdiskussion. Jeder hat seinen Standpunkt und weicht nicht davon ab. Ist glaub ich mitlerweile der 10. Thread dieser Art. De facto wird es immer Leute geben, die eine andere Meinung zu dem Spiel haben als man selbst. Es ist auch gut eine eigene Meinung zu haben, es ist aber nicht gut, die Meinung anderer gleich sofort als Müll abzustempeln. Der Thread kann noch über 10 Seiten weitergeführt werden und dennoch würdet ihr keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden. Wenn euch das Spiel gefällt, spielt es, wenn es euch nicht gefällt, lasst es sein. Momentan gibt es jedoch nur zwei Fraktionen in diesem Thread: 1. Die "Aion ist ein plödes Spiel" Fraktion und 2. Die "Aion ist das beste Spiel der Welt" Fraktion. Beide Seiten verharren auf ihre Standpunkte, kein Wunder dass man keinen Kompromiss finden kann.



Is wirklich immer so.

Man siehe WoW Foren (es entwickelt sich manchmal eine fast identische Disjkussion nur mit weniger Beteiligten).

Einer schreibt "WoW ist viel leichter geworden, weil... *100 Argumente einfügen*" 
Und obwohl der nächste Poster keinen Vergleich zu früher hat, weil er net gespielt hat, kommt er mit "Ey du Kacknoob das stimmt net!"

Das wird hier auch noch so enden wenn es so weiter geht, dass jeder versucht seinen Standpunkt jedem auf der Welt 100mal klar zu machen, wenn es nur seine Meinung ist.


----------



## Virthu (2. Februar 2010)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Die richtige Combination zu finden von den hunderten Fertigkeiten machts und nicht immer die gleichen DoT und Buffs benützen zu müssen.
> Ich sehe du hast dich nicht lange mit den Spiel beschäftigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du meinst, man suche sich die fotm-skillung heraus und drücke immer noch nur 8 tasten?

ich habe in der tat mich nicht zu sehr mit guild wars auseinandergesetzt. ein beta-wochenende angespielt, gesehen, wie das skillsystem funktioniert, extrem-instanzierung angeschaut und mir gedacht, dass ich doch lieber ein MMORPG spielen möchte und dazu ein solches, wo mein charakter etwas breiteres spektrum an immer verfügbaren aktionen zur verfügung haben soll. denn diese skill-armut habe ich schon in lineage 2 geradezu verachtet und guild wars schien mir in der hinsicht nicht besser zu sein.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Februar 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> du meinst, man suche sich die fotm-skillung heraus und drücke immer noch nur 8 tasten?
> 
> ich habe in der tat mich nicht zu sehr mit guild wars auseinandergesetzt. ein beta-wochenende angespielt, gesehen, wie das skillsystem funktioniert, extrem-instanzierung angeschaut und mir gedacht, dass ich doch lieber ein MMORPG spielen möchte und dazu ein solches, wo mein charakter etwas breiteres spektrum an immer verfügbaren aktionen zur verfügung haben soll. denn diese skill-armut habe ich schon in lineage 2 geradezu verachtet und guild wars schien mir in der hinsicht nicht besser zu sein.



jo GW ist auch nicht unbedingt ein Spiel um in eine andere welt einzutauchen..es ist viel mehr ein battleground..das schönste daran, nicht deine figur ist das wichtigste, sondern du als spieler selbst..im sinne: "wieviele builds kannst du spielen und wie gut beherrscht du diese?" wohingegen in gängigen mmo´s viel mehr auf deinen avatar geschaut wird für die entscheidung, ob du irgendwo mitspielen darfst oder nicht und nicht auf dich selbst..also ist GW ehr mit counter strike oder dota vergleichbar und auch wenn du relativ schnell alles durch hast, brauchst du trotzdem nen gutes jahr intensives spielens um zu den "besseren" spielern zu gehören wie in den eben erwähnten spielen eben..naja geschackssache halt ob das einen gefällt oder nicht...

..wohingegen für mich aion nichts mit "geschackssache" zutun hat, das spiel hat einfach keinen inhalt und ist schlicht einfach nur schlecht..das ist fakt der für mich nicht diskutiert werden kann ..es hat weder ordentliche pve inhalte noch pvp..einfach tagelang sich im abyss ohne regeln oder sinn auf die fresse hauen ist das einzigste spielinhalt..die instanzen sind höllisch langweilig und schlecht designed..naja.. vllt sind hier einige einfach nur durch die schlick anzusehenden weibliche deava in miniröckchen geblendet..ich verstehe einach nicht was einem am diesen spiel gefallen kann..wo es doch soviele viel bessere alternativen gibt


----------



## Torrance (2. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ..wo es doch soviele viel bessere alternativen gibt



Nenn mir nur eine?

Davon mal abgesehen, das es nur deine Meinung ist. Es gibt genug die Spass da den Inhalten von AION haben und vermutlich es Leid sind, hier immer wieder das selbe zu sagen. Da man euch "schlecht Rednern" einfach nicht eure Meinung nehmen kann und auch will. Ist ja gut das ihr eine andere Meinung habt und sie äussert, aber mit was für eine Agressivität ihr diese immer vertritt ist schon erschreckend. Dazu kommt das andere Meinung für euch immer nur "Fanboi" gelaber ist oder was mit blindheit, geistige Umnachtung usw. zutun hat. Für euch sind andere Meinungen schlicht und einfach nur "Müll".

Frohes weiter im Kreis-Meinungen-Flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (2. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Nenn mir nur eine?
> 
> Davon mal abgesehen, das es nur deine Meinung ist. Es gibt genug die Spass da den Inhalten von AION haben und vermutlich es Leid sind, hier immer wieder das selbe zu sagen. Da man euch "schlecht Rednern" einfach nicht eure Meinung nehmen kann und auch will. Ist ja gut das ihr eine andere Meinung habt und sie äussert, aber mit was für eine Agressivität ihr diese immer vertritt ist schon erschreckend. Dazu kommt das andere Meinung für euch immer nur "Fanboi" gelaber ist oder was mit blindheit, geistige Umnachtung usw. zutun hat. Für euch sind andere Meinungen schlicht und einfach nur "Müll".
> 
> ...



Als ob du nicht haargenau das gleiche machst du Scheinheiliger ....


----------



## Torrance (2. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Als ob du nicht haargenau das gleiche machst du Scheinheiliger ....



Achja, zeig mir wo ich das auch mache? Ich reite nicht Tagelang/Wochenlang auf irgendetwas rum und versuche andere von meiner Meinung zu überzeugen oder alles schlecht zureden. Wenn du mir nur einen Post zeigen kannst wo ich das gemacht habe, werd ich mich bei allen Einzeln entschuldigen. Vielleicht willst du mich aber auch nur missverstehen, damit du damit von dir selbst ablenken kannst... ich weiss es nicht.

Frohes weiterangiften vom Scheinheiligen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (2. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Man gut das du den Durchblick hast. Und ausser Müll von dir geben kannst du auch nicht. Aber dein Name kommt sicher von einem Lord, da seine Aussagen auch nicht besser sind als deine.
> 
> Frohes weiter dummes Labern, Herr Lord.



@Scheinheilig
 edit:
Wenn du weiterhin angriffe vernab vom Thema starten willst machs per PM wird sonst eh gelöscht.


----------



## Nadaria (2. Februar 2010)

@ Torrance 
NCSoft kann froh sein das es so Fanboys gibt wie dich. Du hast dich bisher nur unkonstruktiv geäußert und konntest nicht mal ansatzweise die Schwachpunkte wiederlegen...
Du verhälst dich wie ein Kleinkind du willst nur deine Meinung hören wenn jemand was anderes sagt wird er entweder geflamed oder stellst auf Durchzug und gibst irgend nen sinnloses Fanboy geblubber ab.

Wenn wes welche gibt die zufrieden mit Aion sind toll freut mich echt für euch... Nur sehr viele sind es nicht und das ist auch deutlich in Aionsource wie auch in den offiziellen Foren nachzulesen wo die Stimmung täglich negativer wird und das muss man genauso respektieren....


----------



## Torrance (2. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Fanboi des Monats, hört nicht auf den der lügt!
> Grafik gut rest Müll, ausser Zeitverschwendung und einem GeldausmFensterwerfMechanismus hat das Spiel nix zu bieten!





Torrance schrieb:


> Man gut das du den Durchblick hast. Und ausser Müll von dir geben kannst du auch nicht. Aber dein Name kommt sicher von einem Lord, da seine Aussagen auch nicht besser sind als deine.
> 
> Frohes weiter dummes Labern, Herr Lord.



Wenn du schon Zitate von mir Postet dann komplett bitte, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohes zitateposten, nun aber ohne Mich, da b2t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (2. Februar 2010)

@Nadaria

Dann bin ich ein Fanboi, gut. Ich finde das Spiel gut und sicher hab ich auch Kritikpunkte. Aber es gibt kein Spiel, welches mir zu 100% gefällt. Wird es vermutlich auch nicht. Aber ich versuche mit meiner Meinung niemand das Spiel schlecht zu machen. Wenn Leute was schlecht finden, können sie es auch äussern, aber wie ich schon vorhin schrieb, sollte man nicht so Agressiv dabei werden und andere Spieler die anderer Meinung sind als Lügner hinstellen. Das ist das, was mir gegen den Strich geht.

Vielleicht sollte ich mal die Pro und Contra von mir Aufzählen:

Pro:

- Leveln durch Grind oder Quests
- Zusammenleveln in Gruppen (für EliteGebiete, nicht mit allen Klassen, ich weiss)
- Schöne Grafik
- Nette Story
- Eigentlich schönes PvP durch Riffs und Abyss 

Contra:

- Schlauchfrömige Gebiete (Weitläufige Gebiete ala WoW oder DAoC vermisse ich)bzw immer das selbe Startgebiet und Quests
- zeitlich Begrenztes PvP bzw bei den Festungen
- Bots und Goldseller gespamme (was hier schon extrem ist)

Das ist das was mir Spontan einfällt. Problem mit Support oder GM´s kann ich nicht sagen, da ich beides noch nie in Anspruch nehmen musste.

Frohes lesen dieses Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. Februar 2010)

Frage: Was sind Schlauchförmige Gebiete? Stell mir gerade nen Wurmloch wie bei Stargate vor, nur dass oben und unten Bäume sind Oo


----------



## Torrance (2. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Frage: Was sind Schlauchförmige Gebiete? Stell mir gerade nen Wurmloch wie bei Stargate vor, nur dass oben und unten Bäume sind Oo



Hmm, kennst du Doom1 bzw 2 ? So sind die ersten Gebiete bei AION auch. Von Norden nach Süden oder Von Norden nach Osten. Man hat keine Möglichkeit bzw wenig Möglichkeiten auch woanders hinzugehen. So das man wie an der Hand geführt von Punkt 1 nach 2 geführt wird. Ich weiss, das es später besser wird, aber ich hätte diese Freiheiten gern von Anfang an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohes weiterleveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> @Nadaria
> 
> Dann bin ich ein Fanboi, gut. Ich finde das Spiel gut und sicher hab ich auch Kritikpunkte. Aber es gibt kein Spiel, welches mir zu 100% gefällt. Wird es vermutlich auch nicht. Aber ich versuche mit meiner Meinung niemand das Spiel schlecht zu machen. Wenn Leute was schlecht finden, können sie es auch äussern, aber wie ich schon vorhin schrieb, sollte man nicht so Agressiv dabei werden und andere Spieler die anderer Meinung sind als Lügner hinstellen. Das ist das, was mir gegen den Strich geht.
> 
> ...



Alles in Ordnung soweit, aber 

"Pro:

- Leveln durch Grind oder Quests"

trifft eben nicht uneingeschränkt zu und sollte deshalb revidiert werden. Bis Stufe 35 mag das gelten, doch danach wird aus dem Punkt sehr schnell ein "Leveln durch Grind oder Leveln durch Grind + etwas Questen" und die Verteilung schaut ab level 40 eben so aus, dass man 80% Grind und 20% Quest pro Level hat ( in etwa).


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Februar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> @Virthu
> 
> Wieso man sich 200h grinden antut... Dir ist schon klar das Aion gespickt mit sowelchen Grinds ist...
> Platincoinquest 2000 Platinmünzen für eine Waffe 1000 pro Rüstungsteil... Da kommst du nichtmal ansatzweise mit 200h aus ... Miraju Quest 30 Repeats a 400 Mobs + 3200 Mobs Step 6 etc....
> ...



du legst es aber auch ziemlich darauf an oder? Wieso solltest du wenn du die fenris/miraju quest reihe machst die dir zum schluß auch eine waffe bringt gleichzeitig durch platinmünzen waffen und equip holen. Desweitweren sprichst du ja den 3 teil der fenris/miraju reihe an. Wenn man es unbedingt darauf anlegt muss man halt die mobs grinden, ich gehe 1x am tag poeta was genauso wie adma auch eine medaillie für die quest bringt, da muss man sich gar nicht stressen, da man für die 4 quest sowieso 125 blugflecken mal x braucht.


----------



## Torrance (2. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Alles in Ordnung soweit, aber
> 
> "Pro:
> 
> ...



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber ich finde nach ein paar Jahren WoW/Lotro Questen etwas grinden ala DAoC total in Ordnung und freue mich täglich dadrauf. Ich finde das nicht weiterschlimm zu grinden, vorallem wenn das in der Gruppe geschieht nicht. Ist und war für mich immernoch die beste Zeit in DAoC und hoffe das ich es in AION ähnlich erleben werde. Daher ist Grinden für mich ein Pro.

Frohes schnocken fangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. Februar 2010)

Also wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, hat Lotro genausoviel Grindanteil wie Aion. Nehmen wir nur mal die ganzen Traits: Töte erst 80 Bergmenschen für trait 1 rang 1, dann 120 Bergmenschen für trait 1 rang 2, danach 120 Wölfe, 120 Sichelfliegen, etc. 
Haben es nur etwas hübscher verpackt.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Also wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, hat Lotro genausoviel Grindanteil wie Aion. Nehmen wir nur mal die ganzen Traits: Töte erst 80 Bergmenschen für trait 1 rang 1, dann 120 Bergmenschen für trait 1 rang 2, danach 120 Wölfe, 120 Sichelfliegen, etc.
> Haben es nur etwas hübscher verpackt.



Das ist alles richtig. Trotzdem kann man bei Lotro ausschließlich über Questen die Maximalstufe erreichen, bei Aion ist das nicht möglich. Mehr habe ich nie behauptet und das kann imho auch völlig wertungsfrei bleiben.

Nur wenn jemand sagt in Aion kann man über Grind ODER Quest leveln, dann weise ich auf gewisse Einschränkungen hin (anfangs ja, später definitiv nein).

Ob man das gut oder schlecht findet ist - wie schon so oft gesagt eine völlig subjektive Entscheidung die jeder für sich selbst treffen sollte. Dennoch sollte keinem der mit Aion anfangen möchte der Eindruck vermittelt werden, dass man eben (wie von WoW oder HDRO gewohnt) in Aion mit reinem "Gequeste" zum Maxlvl kommt.


----------



## Sin (2. Februar 2010)

Max level kannst du in lotro natürlich auch ohne Grinden werden, da gebe ich dir recht. Nur sind die Traits doch schon recht wichtig später, gerade wenn es um immunitäten oder manareg geht, also kommt man ums traitfarmen nicht drum herum. 

Ich möchte natürlich nichts beschönigen, Aion hat einen sehr ausgeprägten Grind anteil. Spätestens ab 42 wird fast jedem die option des questens genommen, einfach weil nicht genug da sind (abgesehen von den wiederholbaren quests). Man brauch schon eine gewisse affinität fürs grinden. Was aber absolut (meiner meinung nach) gelogen ist, ist wenn jemand behauptet bereits auf stufe 25 keine Quests mehr zu haben. Ich konnte bis 42 durchgehend via Quests leveln und musste sogar einige quests droppen weil ich nicht hinterher gekommen bin. Das kann ich aber nur für Elyosseite behaupten, wie es bei den Asmodiern aussieht keine Ahnung.


----------



## Nàrdinel (2. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber ich finde nach ein paar Jahren WoW/Lotro Questen etwas grinden ala DAoC total in Ordnung und freue mich täglich dadrauf. Ich finde das nicht weiterschlimm zu grinden, vorallem wenn das in der Gruppe geschieht nicht. Ist und war für mich immernoch die beste Zeit in DAoC und hoffe das ich es in AION ähnlich erleben werde. Daher ist Grinden für mich ein Pro.
> 
> Frohes schnocken fangen.
> 
> ...



Hmm würde mich ja mal interessieren welches lvl du in Aion bisher erreicht hast.
Ich sag mal bis 45/46 kann man wirklich sehr gut ohne großes Grinden lvln (Asmoseite und kommt halt darauf an wie oft man z.B. Stahlharke geht). Hat auch echt voll gefetzt bis dahin das Spiel. Dann hatte ich fast zwei Wochen lang Internet Probleme und konnte nicht garantieren wie lange ich Verbindung zum Server habe. Das hiess natürlich für mich, dass ich keine Instanzen besuchen konnte, denn wenn ich dann nach 2 Stunden aus dem Spiel fliege.... wäre sehr unfair meinen Gruppenmitgliedern gegenüber.
So, und nun stand ich da! Denn ohne Instanzen kannst es auf lvl 47 voll vergessen und ich bin kein Freund von stupidem Mobs abfahren. Ich hab dann immer das Gefühl ich verschwende wertvolle Lebenszeit um einen Balken im Lvl weiterzukommen. Und das muss ich sagen hat für mich das Aus bedeutet, vorallem als ich mitbekommen habe was man für das Fenrisset machen muss. Ey hallo? Also ich farm doch nicht Wochenlang Kinah für ein doofes Teil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mein Fazit ist: Das Leveln an sich macht bis kurz vor 50 wirklich Spaß. Mir gefällt die Gestaltung der Umgebung und der Chars. Auch das Gameplay gefällt mir sehr gut, zum ersten mal hatte ich richtig Bock auf PvP.
ABER das Endgame hat NC-Soft verkackt. Zumindest für den westlichen Markt.. In Korea mags toll sein....


----------



## Uktawa (2. Februar 2010)

So, also erstmal muss ich hier ein paar Hansen die Hammelbeine lang ziehen. Schaft ihr es denn nicht vernünftig miteinander zu diskutieren? Muss das immer sein das man sich an die virtuelle Gurgel geht? Ich denke nicht. Also mal Ball flach halten und vieleicht auch mal was unkommentiert lassen um net noch Öl ins Feuer zu giessen. Sowas macht nen "guten" Thread nur kaputt. Danke.


Zum Thema Aion & Grind. Es ging anfangs einzig allein darum das man um die maximal Stufe zu erreichen, sprich zu leveln irgendwann verdammt viel grinden muss. Es geht nicht darum ob man für ein spezielles Setitem stundenlang grinden muss. Solche Grindinhalte hat nämlich fast jedes Spiel und das gehört auch dazu. In Lotro sind es die speziellen Fertigkeiten die man nur durch stupides grinden frei schalten kann. In WoW ist es Ruf den man durch grinden erhöhen kann/konnte. In anderen Spielen gibt es ähnliche Sachen die aber nichts mit dem Leveln zu tun haben. Also vergleicht bitte nicht diese Dinge mit dem Leveln. Das ist wie Äpfel und Birnen.
Meine kritik Punkte auf das grinden bezogen lagen einzig allein im leveln & in der Materialbeschaffung für Berufe (wenn man nicht alles kaufen will/kann). Belohnungssystem wie spezielle Setitems, Ruf oder sonstwas gehören meiner Meinung nach in jedes Game und sind auch völlig ok. 

Ich glaub die Grundfrage die sich ein jeder stellen muss ist doch was er eigendlich für ein MMO will. Im Grunde besteht ein MMO aus 4 wichtigen Säulen die es für mich interessant machen. 
Säule 1 ist eine frei begehware Welt, also keine Instanzierung ala GW oder eben das Schlauchspielen ala Aion. WoW & HDRO haben das sehr gut umgesetzt.
Säule 2 ist die Möglichkeit auch mal ohne Gruppen für mich allein was unternehmen zu können (sei es aus Zeitmangel oder weil mir grade so ist) und auch den einen oder anderen Erfolg für mich persönlich zu erreichen. Auch hier hat WoW das gut getroffen da ich auch mal Elitemobs Solo machen kann oder nur vor mich hin queste, rare Mobs suche oder Berufe pushe (sammeln ect) für meine Erfolge.
Säule 3 ist das Gruppenspiel ohne grosse Zwänge. Wenn ich Zwänge sage dann meine ich damit das ich nicht für über 50% meiner Quests auf Gruppen zurück greifen muss. Wenn mir nach ner Gruppe ist gehe ich in eine Instanz, oder in Elitegebiete. Wenn ich aber schon vor lvl 20 (wie in Aion) jede Menge Quest habe ich NUR in Gruppen machen kann, frustriert mich das gerade dann wenn ich einfach keine Gruppe finde, oder Leute die kaum Zeit haben oder nur "Idioten". 
Säule 4 ist die Community. Die beste Community die ich je in einem MMO erlebt habe war die von Ultima Online. Die schlechteste ganz klar in F2P Spielen und in WoW. Das liegt aber auch an unserer Zeit. Der Ton im Netz wird immer rauher weil sich jeder hinter der Anonymität verbergen kann. Das hat nix mit WoW, Aion oder sonstwas zu tun, das ist leider ein Teil unserer Zeit. Früher wars deutlich besser egal in welchem Spiel oder Forum man war. Und mit Früher mein ich min 5-6 Jahre zurück.

Ich will in nem MMO in erster Linie Spass, Erfolge und vor allem "abschalten" bzw "eintauchen". Was ich nicht will ist Demotivation, Langeweile (die ich beim grinden nunmal hab) und nur Idioten um mich rum.


----------



## Nadaria (2. Februar 2010)

@Feuerwirbel
Selbst ich kann es mir nicht leisten für 4 chars miraju zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher greif ich auch gern mal auf platincoins zurück... aber nicht nur deswegen
platincoin = grind (man findet items kriegt etwas kinah) + garantierter erfolg. ob man jetzt die platincoins zu geld macht oder sich dafür etwas holt mir íst zu 100% garantiert das ich was bekomme genauso wie mit AP. Deswegen liegen dabei für mich die Vorteile...
Auch hab ich es momentan lieber einloggen bischen platincoin grinden ausloggen.... Für mich eine schöne Entspannung...

Ich mag koreanisch angehauchte Spiele und ich bin dem Grinden nicht ganz abgeneigt (Ich mag es nur nicht wenn jemand behauptet Aion wäre grindfrei weil das den tatsachen nunmal überhaupt nicht entspricht) - für mich ist das eben Entspannung. Genau deswegen habe ich auch 4 50er...
Es macht mir mehr Spass in Ruhe zu grinden wann ich es will wieviel ich will und ich kann jederzeit sagen so und jetzt mach ich mal ne Pause etc...

Ich mag daher nicht so etwas wie TheoLabs das dich verpflichtet je nach gruppe 2-6h zu grinden ohne einmal durchatmen zu können (mal davon abgesehen das ich die ini bis auf den boss stinklanweilig und einfallslos finde). wen die gruppe länger als 10min die ini verlässt ist eben schicht im schacht dann isse zu für die nächsten stunden...

Meine Kritik äußert sich Hauptsächlich gegen NCSoft. Wenn sie koreanisch/europäisch gleichzeitig Fahren müsse sie auch die Konsequenzen dort sehen und sich danach richten... Blizzard schaft es ja auch schnell auf den koreanischen Markt zu reagieren obwohl es eine westliche Entwicklung ist und war (ja ganz böses Beispiel)
Und ich bin nunmal Europäer und da möcht ich halt zur Abwechslung zum Grinden doch auch ein bischen interessanten Content zu Abwechslung sehen und auch da schaut es derzeit sehr dürftig aus...


----------



## Torrance (2. Februar 2010)

Mein höchster Char ist fast 44. Also noch nicht ganz 50. Aber ich hab es nicht wirklich eilig diese zuerreichen (ob es nun Content gibt oder nicht). Ich twinke sehr viel, unter anderem auch um zuschauen, wie die anderen Klassen sind.

@ OldboyX

Du hast schon recht, das man nicht bis max. level ohne Grinden auskommt. Aber für mich, ist das kein Kritikpunkt. Ich mag das Grinden. Vielleicht hätte ich das, bei meinen Pro und Contra spezifischer Schreiben sollen. 

Frohes zuschauen wie die Schnocken fallen.


----------



## Nàrdinel (2. Februar 2010)

Ah, dann doch schon recht hoch.
Also ich habe mir auch sehr viel Zeit gelassen. War Riften, Instanzen, hab die Berufe hochgepusht und und und.
Oft sind wir nur in der Gegend rumgerannt und haben marodierende Ellis gesucht.

Aber im Endgame hätte ich halt schon ganz gern was geboten!Und ehrlich gesagt ist mir dafür im Moment meine Zeit zu Schade. Ich hab atm einfach nicht soviel Zeit um mich 4 Std an eine Instanz zu binden und auch definitiv keine Lust dazu. Dazu kommt noch das man praktisch keinen "Lohn" dafür bekommt.
Ich bin wirklich nicht Itemgeil und beim lvln hat mich das auch nicht gestört wenn wenig droppte. Aber wenn ich dann mal max.-lvl habe brauche ich eben eine andere motivation ausser 2 grüne Items und stundenlanges Gezerge in mehr oder weniger lieblosen Instanzen (Stahlharke finde ich allerdings sehr gut gelungen).

Von daher ist es halt für mich persönlich nicht spielbar. 
Das Berufesystem fand ich im übrigen echt ok. Nur dieses künstliche Verlängern vom Craftbalken war etwas nervig. Für 50 Fäden konnte man ja mal locker 20 min afk gehen... :O


----------



## Sin (2. Februar 2010)

@ Uktawa: *kuschkusch* Der Moralapostelposten ist schon durch mich belegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big-bang (2. Februar 2010)

Mal ne frage gehört vlt nicht hier rein aber wollte ein extra thread erstellen:
wo bekommt man die 1 monatige gratis/testversion her?


----------



## Ascalonier (2. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jo GW ist auch nicht unbedingt ein Spiel um in eine andere welt einzutauchen..es ist viel mehr ein battleground..das schönste daran, nicht deine figur ist das wichtigste, sondern du als spieler selbst..im sinne: "wieviele builds kannst du spielen und wie gut beherrscht du diese?" wohingegen in gängigen mmo´s viel mehr auf deinen avatar geschaut wird für die entscheidung, ob du irgendwo mitspielen darfst oder nicht und nicht auf dich selbst..also ist GW ehr mit counter strike oder dota vergleichbar und auch wenn du relativ schnell alles durch hast, brauchst du trotzdem nen gutes jahr intensives spielens um zu den "besseren" spielern zu gehören wie in den eben erwähnten spielen eben..naja geschackssache halt ob das einen gefällt oder nicht...



Es ist schön zu sehen das es noch richtige Zocker in diesen Forum gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Februar 2010)

Big-bang schrieb:


> Mal ne frage gehört vlt nicht hier rein aber wollte ein extra thread erstellen:
> wo bekommt man die 1 monatige gratis/testversion her?



mit dem testacc kannst du soweit ich weiß nur bis level 7 spielen, die zeit habe ich mir nicht gemerkt, ich glaube 17 stunden


----------



## Nahemis (2. Februar 2010)

@ Uktawa

Ich finde denen letzten Post gut geschrieben und deine Argumente gut verständlich.

Schade das Aion kein Spiel für dich ist.

Ich wünsche dir ganz viel Spass was auch immer du in deiner Freizeit so treibst.

@ all

Ich lese gerne eure Beiträge durch weil ich mich für eure Meinung interessiere ob nun Pro oder Contra Aion.

Ihr werdet aber nicht auf einen Nenner kommen das ist euch schon klar oder? Aber egal auch diskutieren kann spass machen.

Es ist doch schön das wir alle mmorpgs als unser Hobby ansehen und es genügend Auswahlmöglichkeiten an Spielen gibt. Letztendlich ist ein Spiel immer nur so gut wie das, was wir daraus machen.

Aion trifft meinen persönlichen geschmack, weil ich Anime auch ganz gerne mag.
Ich denke WoW hat mehr was von einem Comic, AoC ist eher was für raubeinige Barbarenfans und HdRo vielleicht mehr was für klassische Rollenspieler. Ist eben ne Geschmacksache.

Also habt einfach Spass an eurem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nàrdinel (2. Februar 2010)

/sign

Wem Aion gefällt so wie es ist, der soll es auch spielen und ich wünsche jedem sehr viel Spaß dabei!

Ich werde wohl (oder übel) wieder einen neuen Versuch mit WoW starten. Also mit neuem Account, ich habe unter anderem in Aion gemerkt das mir meine Freunde aus WoW einfach sehr fehlen (wir treffen uns auch öfters im RL) und es insofern gut für mich ist, weil ich halt mal kurz online kommen kann um ne Hero zu machen und dann wieder off. ^^
Dieses 3 Tage die Woche Hardcore-raiden brauch ich einfach nicht mehr...


Herr der Ringe hatte ich auch schon öfters überlegt aber konnte mich noch nicht recht dazu durchringen.. nujo wer weiss was noch kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

